#ubuntu-x 2007-05-07
<ubotu> New bug: #111461 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "restricted-manager doesn't detect that my nvidia card requires restricted drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111461
<tepsipakki> bryce_:  just a quick note about xorg session you are having (looking at the gobby document); the server should use the correct driver, no need to configure. if it doesn't, it's a bug in the server
<tepsipakki> vesa should never crash
<tepsipakki> ok, later ->
<ubotu> New bug: #113082 in xorg (main) "lots of "AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual ....etc." in xorg log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113082
<ubotu> New bug: #113080 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113080
<bryce_> tepsipakki: ok cool, I think that was mentioned
<bryce_> tepsipakki: we had a really good session and covered 7.3 stuff
<tepsipakki> good
<tepsipakki> I'll check it out later in the evening
<ubotu> New bug: #113098 in xrdb (main) "[apport]  xrdb crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113098
<tepsipakki> anyone from UDS around?
<Mithrandir> yeah, I am
<tepsipakki> nice, were you at the xorg sessions?
<Mithrandir> no, unfortunately
<Mithrandir> I was at the ubuntu release management support bof instead
<tepsipakki> ok, I'm making comments to the gobby-document
<ubotu> New bug: #92482 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "NumLock gets enabled unexpectedly on my laptop" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92482
<ubotu> New bug: #99345 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "PS/2 keyboard doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99345
<ubotu> New bug: #109879 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "Numlock fails to function in feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109879
<ubotu> New bug: #108755 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "First pressed key doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108755
<ubotu> New bug: #20603 in xkeyboard-config (main) "No way to disable Caps Lock" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/20603
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-08
<bryyce> heya
<bryyce> tepsipakki: I'm going to try working on seeing if I can get xserver 1.3 merged
<tepsipakki> bryce_: ok, there are some patches that were applied in 1.2 that can be dropped
<ubotu> New bug: #96470 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "7.04 beta upgrade: proprietary driver in use, but not upgraded -> xorg fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96470
<bryce_> tepsipakki: got a question for you
<bryce_> there is one patch we see to set the RANDR_[MAJOR|MINOR]  to 1.1
<bryce_> however it does not apply to current head, since the code has shifted to a different file
<bryce_> but we're wondering if this patch is even still needed
<bryce_> (patch 125)
<tepsipakki> not needed anymore
<tepsipakki> likewise patches 129, 130 
<bryce_> ah, ok - that's how it was looking to us too.  thanks
<tepsipakki> 128 too
<tepsipakki> and 127
<bryce_> cool
<tepsipakki> also, check if the  -fno-stack-protector flag is still needed
<tepsipakki> I remember mdz doing that change last july
<keescook> whee
<bryce_> heya kees
<keescook> hiya tepsipakki, bryce_ 
<tepsipakki> hi keescook :)
<tepsipakki> bryce_: bug 54650
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54650 in gcc-4.1 "GCC SSP breaks xorg-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54650
<Mithrandir> good morning, mr Cook
<keescook> so, I haven't looked at the -fno-stack-protector bits yet, but I'm hoping we can apply it only to the parts of the build that need it
<keescook> Mr Heen!
<tepsipakki> bryce_: patch 131 is the one that would make vesa work for r5xx again, together with dropping the fedora patch for vesa (ajax told me they both are needed, but in fact the vesa patch is broken and should be dropped)
<bryce_> 131?
<tepsipakki> oops
<keescook> 131 is for xcmisc overflows (and can be dropped)
<tepsipakki> sorry, it's only on my tree :)
<keescook> hehe
<bryce_> ahh
<tepsipakki> for folks testing it
<tepsipakki> keescook: about ssp, you mean that drop that flag and patch the sources where needed?
<keescook> tepsipakki: actually, I mean, instead of disabling it for the entire build, just disable it where we have to.  (though I'm not sure where it failed before; I haven't checked yet)
<keescook> so, hopefully adjust only the debian/rules, but perhaps the Makefile.  :(
<tepsipakki> bryce_: I've made a list of the xorg situation, see http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/xorg/merges.txt
<tepsipakki> keescook: oh, ok
<bryce_> tepsipakki: btw, last night alex and jesse got xrandr 1.2 working on radeon, so their laptops work perfectly with the uds projector :-)
<tepsipakki> yeah, saw that one, rocking
<bryce_> tepsipakki: aha, excellent!
<tepsipakki> bryce_: there are a lot of packages which can't be synced because of differing tarballs
<tepsipakki> well, not that many actually
<tepsipakki> but most of the protos
<tepsipakki> which are very rarely updated :)
<tepsipakki> so, now we have ranrd-1.2 for intel, nv and ati
<tepsipakki> which is like 90+% of all
<bryce_> kewl, I'm working on a script to make a list of the current upstream versions of all these packages
<ubotu> New bug: #113278 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Touchpad default settings are horrible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113278
<bryce_> hey, do you know anything about the xglxinit.c file that was modified by debian outside the debian/ dir?  There's also a kdrive/ tree that was imported that I'm curious about (mark was asking about it yesterday)
<tepsipakki> I need to check
<tepsipakki> hmm, I don't find xglxinit from the diff
<bryce_> there weren't any conflicts, we were just curious about them
<tepsipakki> looking at http://merges.ubuntu.com/x/xorg-server/xorg-server_2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8.patch there are no changes other than in debian/
<bryce_>  xorg-server-1.3.0.0.dfsg/hw/xgl/glx/xglxinit.c                                           |  172 
<bryce_> oh sorry, this is in the debian 1.3.0.0.dfsg patch
<bryce_> right, the last ubuntu release didn't have stuff outside the debian/ dir, so we were curious why debian put these two things there outside debian/
<tepsipakki> maybe git-pulled some fixes
<tepsipakki> hm, the history doesn't show any changes
<bryce_> yeah
<tepsipakki> dunno, maybe better ask them
<bryce_> ok
<tepsipakki> jcristau: still on vacation?-)
<ubotu> New bug: #53919 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "NumLock key LED wrong (dup-of: 92482)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53919
<tepsipakki> bryce_: I'm following the bulletproof-x gobby, too bad voip doesn't work
<bryce_> cool
<tepsipakki> but I'm not comfortable at making changes when I don't know what you are discussing :)
<tepsipakki> s/at/with/
<bryce_> tepsipakki: sorry about that - the telephone seems to be on; we'll try hard to capture stuff into gobb
<bryce_> go ahead and feel free to make changes
<tepsipakki> yep, thanks
<tepsipakki> dnusinow happened to say something about dumping xresprobe on #debian-x last night on 
<tepsipakki> I could paste that on the doc?
<bryce_> please!
<tepsipakki> there
<tepsipakki> a bit of input-hotplug as well..
<bryce_> cool, reading now
<ubotu> New bug: #113307 in libxfont (main) "Please sync libxfont (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113307
<ubotu> New bug: #112975 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "No CTRL-ALT-Fx terminal video with nvidia-glx-new driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112975
<ubotu> New bug: #111408 in Ubuntu "Cuelgue del sistema al inicializarse el protector de pantallas (dup-of: 43154)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111408
<ubotu> New bug: #113344 in xorg (main) "[Feisty] Freeze of usb mouse while using keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113344
<ubotu> New bug: #113348 in xorg (main) "Mobility Radeon 9000 has blank xorg.conf after Feisty install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113348
<ubotu> New bug: #102509 in Ubuntu "Very sluggish mouse on a Macbook 2nd generation (Intel Core2 Duo) (dup-of: 28648)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102509
<ubotu> New bug: #113369 in xorg (main) "feisty live cd ati mobility 9600 horizontal lines" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113369
<ubotu> New bug: #113429 in xorg (main) "qemu crashes Xorg 7.2 in Feisty when switching to full screen mode (Ctl-Alt-F)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113429
<jcristau> tepsipakki: back now
<jcristau> tepsipakki: most changes outside of debian/ are files which are in git but not in the tarballs
<tepsipakki> yes, I understood it now
<tepsipakki> just a mistake by upstream?
<jcristau> that, or files which aren't used in the build anyway
<tepsipakki> okay
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-09
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #113643 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "screen problem on Intel 965 (i810) driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113643
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-10
<ubotu> New bug: #113743 in xorg (main) "after new update the screen is only 800x600 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113743
<ubotu> New bug: #46575 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screen goes blank even though screensaver and power management are turned off" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46575
<ubotu> New bug: #113733 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "mouse pointer gets crazy!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113733
<ubotu> New bug: #113815 in xorg-server (main) "x freezes sporadically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113815
<ubotu> New bug: #45857 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Logging out X hangs system" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45857
<ubotu> New bug: #108475 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "[Feisty] Logging out or changing user locks machine (dup-of: 113850)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108475
<ubotu> New bug: #113850 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[Feisty AM64] xorg-driver-fglrx locks machine when logging out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113850
<ubotu> New bug: #113868 in xrandr (main) "bump xrandr to 1.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113868
<ubotu> New bug: #35251 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "using nvidia-glx drivers on toshiba satellite 1410 freezes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35251
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-11
<ubotu> New bug: #113992 in xorg (main) "Driver refuses to match my display's resolution or accepta modline to suit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113992
<ubotu> New bug: #113885 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Wrong resolution detected in DVI (and not in VGA)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113885
<ubotu> New bug: #29880 in xorg "X server failed to start - Fatal server error: Active ring not flushed (does not release console)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29880
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-12
<ubotu> New bug: #114165 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114165
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-13
<ubotu> New bug: #114324 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114324
<ubotu> New bug: #114331 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "xserver starts but display is corrupt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114331
<ubotu> New bug: #114336 in xorg (main) "XDPMS extension doesn't send change events, which forces gnome-power-manager to poll" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114336
<ubotu> New bug: #94370 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "logout leads to crash (feisty)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94370
<ubotu> New bug: #114353 in xorg (main) "Feisty won't remember my dual monitor setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114353
<ubotu> New bug: #112692 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "Feisty: Rhythmbox visualizer plugin does not work with xserver-xorg-video-intel driver " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112692
<ubotu> New bug: #114469 in xorg (main) "touchpad uses wrong driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114469
<ubotu> New bug: #114472 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114472
<ubotu> New bug: #114480 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "feisty, madwifi random system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114480
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-05
<bryce> heya tseliot
<bryce> tjaalton: intrepid is open :-)
<tseliot> bryce: hi
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah, I've noticed.. rtg asked me to do a lrm upload for .25
<tjaalton> which I have sitting here, waiting for a build-test
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-06
<tjaalton> whee, got my hardy t-shirt
<tjaalton> and other merchandise
<tjaalton> too bad that both coffee cups were broken
<tjaalton> damn UPS :)
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: no coffee then :-P
<tjaalton> right, tea is better :)
<tjaalton> bryce: btw, should you drop gutsy from the versions_current.html page, and add intrepid? maybe even put intrepid in the middle to minimize the need to scroll :)
<komputes> If someone has some spare time, I would like some assistance in setting up a USB to VGA adepter which I can't get to work.
<tjaalton> sorry, I need to finally fix lrm/nvidia
<tjaalton> tseliot: I'm about to fix nvidia diverting/symlinking libwfb, which should fix at least bugs like "pink shadows with compiz" and "FF crashes on certain sites" :P
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: what was causing the problem?
<tjaalton> it should use the libwfb.so provided by the server
<tjaalton> and not divert it and symlink against the nvidia one
<tjaalton> "In practice, I don't think that was communicated clearly enough to the distributions"
<tjaalton> said aaronp
<tseliot> since my packages are a customised version of the lrm they are affected by this problem. I'll have a look at the packaging scripts
<tjaalton> I changed preinst to remove the divert instead of adding one, and rules no longer symlinks that
<tjaalton> should be enough
<tseliot> tjaalton: this line, right? dpkg-divert --add --rename --package nvidia-glx@@NV_LEGACY@@-envy --divert /usr/lib/nvidia/libwfb.so.xserver-xorg-core /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so > /dev/null
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> I'll put a debdiff somewhere soonish, so you can review it and grab what you need
<tjaalton> there's also bug 118605 which is simple
<tjaalton> to fix
<tjaalton> ah, no ubotu
<tseliot> yes, I would like to read the debdiff
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: in the rules we should install the wfb without making the symlink, right?
<tjaalton> tseliot: well, I changed the symlink libwfb.so -> libnvidia-wfb.so.1, like the installer apparently does
<tseliot> tjaalton: maybe I should file a bugreport against my packages too:
<tseliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24
<komputes> can someone please take a look at this 6 day bug: 224479
<tjaalton> or just link to them, bugs 212648 and  186382
<tjaalton> we need ubotu here
<tseliot> tjaalton: my source code is a bit different
<tjaalton> but you have the same bugs, no?
<tseliot> only this bug AFAIK
<tjaalton> the atieventsd.sh from fglrx is buggy, so 118605 affects you too
<tjaalton> uh, authatieventsd.sh
<tseliot> :-/ is this the patch which you included?
<tseliot> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12737164/authatieventsd.patch
<tjaalton> yes
<tseliot> my packages were introduced yesterday and I already have 2 bugs to fix ;)
<tjaalton> there are also a number of upgrade bugs from gutsy
<tjaalton> against xorg
<tjaalton> I mean filed against xorg currently
<tseliot> how can I help?
<tjaalton> search them and file against the correct package :)
<tjaalton> I'm not sure if there's anything to fix though, unless you want to update the old packages
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> let me know when the debdiff is ready
<tseliot> please ;)
<tjaalton> sure, I need to test it first
<tseliot> ﻿komputes: I replied to the bugreport
<komputes> tseliot:  thanks
<tjaalton> tseliot: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/lrm-diff
<tjaalton> not tested yet though
<tseliot> I'll have a look at it. Thanks :-)
* ubottu changed the topic of #ubuntu-x to: 06 May 21:00 UTC: Community Council | 07 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 08 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team | 09 May 04:00 UTC: MOTU | 14 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 15 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team
<tjaalton> damn bot :)
<tseliot> tjaalton: I think it would be wise to remove the reference to the wfb in the postrm.in too even though the script looks for the diversion
<tseliot> and there's another thing
<tjaalton> why?
<tjaalton> better keep it there for awhile
<tseliot> if we don't divert the wfb why should we try to remove it? Anyway this won't break anything
<tseliot> there's another potential problem
<tseliot> in the preinst.in
* tjaalton changed the topic of #ubuntu-x to: Ubuntu 8.04 released! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<tseliot> let me put a few things on pastebin
* ubottu changed the topic of #ubuntu-x to: 06 May 21:00 UTC: Community Council | 07 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 08 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team | 09 May 04:00 UTC: MOTU | 14 May 21:00 UTC: Server Team | 15 May 13:00 UTC: Desktop Team
<tseliot> tjaalton: http://pastebin.com/mee4a53f
<tseliot> for example, have a look at line 63
<tseliot> I check and remove diversions created by both me packages and the standard lrm
<tjaalton> those are legacy
* tjaalton changed the topic of #ubuntu-x to: Ubuntu 8.04 released! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<tseliot> have a look at line 121 etc.
<tjaalton> yes?
<tseliot> my packages remove those diversions when you uninstall them
<tseliot> maybe you could do the same with the original lrm
<tseliot> just in case my diversions are not removed
<tjaalton> sorry, I don't understand
<tjaalton> those are removed by lrm too
<tseliot> ok, an example:
<tseliot> if nvidia-glx-envy creates a diversion
<tseliot> and for some weird reason this is not removed
<tseliot> your preinst will look for diversions made by nvidia-glx with grep
<tseliot> and will catch the diversions made by nvidia-glx-envy too
<tseliot> right?
<tjaalton> I bet you don't divert /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1?
<tseliot> but will try to remove only the diversions made by nvidia-glx
<tseliot> dpkg-divert --add --rename --package nvidia-glx@@NV_LEGACY@@-envy --divert /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 > /dev/null
<tjaalton> and the grep doesn't match that
<tseliot> doesn't match what?
<tjaalton> line 63
<tjaalton> doesn't match that file
<tjaalton> er, diversion
<tjaalton> I still fail to see the problem :)
<tseliot> yes, I know. It was just an example
<tseliot> I just want to make sure that the lrm and lrm-envy can coexist
<tseliot> which they do, at least here
<tjaalton> maybe the lrm versions should be dropped
<tjaalton> no point in duplicating all this hackery
<tseliot> this will be solved in Intrepid
<tseliot> I need the lrm-envy to work with DKMS
<tseliot> which is something I can't do with lrm on a stable release
<tseliot> right?
<tjaalton> right
<tseliot> when the users upgrade to Intrepid
<tseliot> if they use the lrm-envy, those packages will be replaced by the lrm
<tseliot> which (hopefully) we'll improve at the UDS
<tseliot> I'm not a big fan of duplication of efforts, really
<tjaalton> good
<tjaalton> :)
<tseliot> tjaalton: BTW this is the preinst.in which I use for my packages: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia-glx-envy.preinst.in
<tjaalton> pretty much identical to the one in lrm
<tseliot> yes, exactly, I can keep it that way
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: your patch looks good. I'll test it.
<munckfish> tjaalton: I submitted a couple of small PS3 related patches for dexconf in xorg to the ubuntu-x mailing list over the week end. Are they ok for inclusion?
<tjaalton> munckfish: the updated fb check looks fine, but I'm not sure about the other one. there should be a fix for the server somewhere
<tjaalton> although it's simple
<munckfish> tjaalton: sure fine. Lets leave the second one for now then.
<tseliot> tjaalton: a small fix to the patch for fglrx
<tseliot> the first 2 lines of that patch should be:
<tseliot> --- common/etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh	2008-03-19 10:56:01.568196236 +0100
<tseliot> +++ common/etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh	2008-03-19 11:04:31.272102426 +0100
<tseliot> otherwise it won't find the file
<tjaalton> fixed in the debdiff
<tseliot> ok, perfect
<tseliot> I'm building the packages right now
<tjaalton> mine are almost done
<tseliot> mine are done. I'll test them on my ATI card on my testing box
<tjaalton> you have KDM?
<tseliot> no, but I can install it
<tseliot> shall I install KDM and use it
<tseliot> ?
<tjaalton> that's the way to trigger the bug
<tjaalton> and test that the fix works
<tjaalton> but it should be tested
<tseliot> ok, I'll do it
<tseliot> yes, of course
<tseliot> this is why we have -proposed
<tjaalton> ok, the libwfb.so symlink needs to be removed in preinst
<tjaalton> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so' with different file `/usr/lib/nvidia/libwfb.so.xserver-xorg-core', not allowed
<tseliot> ouch
<tseliot> shall we test its existence with [ -h ﻿/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so ] ?
<tseliot> and remove it?
<tseliot> or is it always a symlink?
<tjaalton> probably
<tjaalton> no
<tseliot> ok then we can check that it's a symlink and then remove it
<tjaalton> yeah, shadows work
<tseliot> something like this?
<tseliot> if [ -h /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so ]; then
<tseliot> 			rm -f /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
<tseliot> 		fi
<tseliot> but better indented :-P
<tseliot> I know, the -f is useless
<tjaalton> that should work
<tseliot> I'll put it before the if [ "$(dpkg-divert --list /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so | awk '{ print $7 }')" = "nvidia-glx@@NV_LEGACY@@" ]
<tseliot> since I will have to remove also the diversion created by my current lrm-envy
<tseliot> I'm building the packages again
<tjaalton> I'm wondering if the error message means something else..
<tseliot> which error?
<tjaalton> dpkg-divet
<tjaalton> rt
<tseliot> do you still get that error despite my suggestion?
<tjaalton> I haven't tried, it takes a while to build
<tjaalton> maybe the error is just misleading, I'll build the new package now
<tseliot> I'll test it here too
<tjaalton> works!
<tjaalton> phew
<tjaalton> er, no
<tjaalton> can't find libwfb.so :)
<tjaalton> dpkg-divert --remove didn't move the library back in place
<tjaalton> probably since the symlink was removed, hrmh
<tjaalton> ->
<tseliot> mmm...
<tseliot> tjaalton: shall we add this line: cp -f /usr/lib/nvidia/libwfb.so.xserver-xorg-core /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
<tseliot> and remove this one? 
<tseliot> rm -f /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
<tseliot> so that both files are available (and are identical but with different names)
<tseliot> and that the diversion will be removed
<tseliot> but of course we should do something like if [ -f ﻿/usr/lib/nvidia/libwfb.so.xserver-xorg-core ]; then
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: damn, the fglrx driver locked up when I logged out with KDM (despite the patch)
<tseliot> I'll have a look at the log
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: nothing interesting in the log. Sigh. I have asked ATI's mailing list for news on this bug
<tseliot> that patch doesn't work for me :-(
<tjaalton> I think the better solution would be to remove the diversion in postinst, then the old libwfb.so link should be out of the way anyway
<tjaalton> ie. removed with the old package
<tjaalton> I'll test that tomorrow
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: ok, I'll let you know if ATI's staff knows the solution to the other problem
<bryce> tjaalton: ok I'll fix up versions_current and status_current today-ish
<tjaalton> bryce: ok cool
<bryce> tjaalton: I also went through and unsubbed us from all the obsolete packages (xserver-xorg-driver-*, etc.) so the page will be more concise
<tjaalton> bryce: ooh, nice
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html has intrepid on it now (but blank)
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/status_current.html is intrepified
<bryce> tjaalton: btw, I'm probably going to go through and WONTFIX a ton of displayconfig-gtk bugs within the next week or so.  I've prepared a page explaining the situation:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/DisplayConfigGtk
<bryce> also, I've been thinking about the older lrm packages and their bugs.  I'm thinking there's a vanishingly small chance we'd actually fix any pre-hardy lrm issues, so am thinking we should go through and wontfix them or move them to 2.6.24 if they still look valid issues in hardy
<bryce> then once the older lrm packages are cleared of X bugs, we could unsub x-swat from those packages, and not have all the non-x bugs in them counting against us
<bryce> but what do you think?
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: why do we have to remove the diversion in the preinst when such diversion is already removed in the postrm?
<tseliot> when, say, nvidia-glx is removed that diversion is removed too. Therefore we only have to make sure that the new nvidia-glx doesn't create that diversion any longer.
 * tseliot knows that he won't sleep because of this problem :-P
<bryce> tseliot: :-)  (been there)
<ted1> Okay, so X crashed on me twice.  But, now I can't recreate it.
<ted1> Is it worth filing a bug, or is that just going to be a waste of everyone's time?
<bryce> if you have a backtrace of the crash, it can be investigated
<ted1> I have the backtrace from the Xorg.0.log, does that count?
<bryce> yep, that's good
<bryce> often those backtraces aren't detailed enough, but sometimes they're enough to identify if the bug is a dupe of another bug or something
<seb128> ted1: you should enable apport if you are still running hardy
<ted1> Does it get disabled?
<ted1> I didn't think it got ever turned off, but I was figuring that X would be too low level for it.
<seb128> ted1: it's disable in stable to not annoy users
<seb128> ted1: you need to edit /etc/defaults/apport to enable it
<tjaalton> tseliot: because we want that diversion to disappear on upgrade
<tjaalton> and I said postinst, preinst apparently is not the place to do it 
<ted1> seb128: I didn't know that, thanks.  It is on now.
<tjaalton> bryce: yes, I've been thinking of doing the same (closing pre 2.6.24 lrm bugs)
<tjaalton> then when fglrx/nvidia is ripped from lrm we would have much more chance of actually knowing what are the important issues, now they are only buried in the noise
<tjaalton> fedora also includes debugging symbols during development phase (or at least they used to do that). don't know how feasible that would be..
<tjaalton> (re: apport, stable release)
 * bryce nods
<seb128> tjaalton: you mean they don't strip unstable builds?
<tjaalton> seb128: I'm not sure how it's done, I'll just ask :)
<seb128> that would not be possible in ubuntu
<tjaalton> it would mean rebuilding the whole archive before release, right?
<seb128> having ubuntu fitting on one cd is already a fight most of the time
<tjaalton> oh right
<seb128> and that too
<seb128> apport and the retracers usually work alright
<tjaalton> the tough cases will always be painful to debug
<tjaalton> I guess no tools help there
<seb128> right, tools don't do everything for you
<bryce> tjaalton: do you know if there's a way we could configure X to print out full backtraces in Xorg.0.log instead of the reduced backtraces?
<tjaalton> bryce: I wonder what --enable-debug does
<bryce> tjaalton: any ideas on this apt-get update error - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10611/ ?
<bryce> "Hash Sum mismatch"
<tjaalton> ah
<tseliot> bryce: -logverbose 5 perhaps?
<tjaalton> bryce: a busy mirror I guess
<tjaalton> our mirror got hosed because it used to mirror a.u.c
<ted1> bryce: I'm getting crummy access to the US mirror right now.  It keeps jumping IPs.
<bryce> ah, hmm, so would switching to a different mirror do it?
<tjaalton> I switched apt-mirror to use se.a.u.c, works nicely
<tjaalton> and current too
<bryce> ok
<bryce> ahh much better
<bryce> yay - intrepified:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html
<bryce> lunch.  bbiab
<tjaalton> sweet, a dynamic page :)
<tjaalton> great, mesa-7.1 coming soon
<tjaalton> maybe by UDS
<bryce> sweet
 * bryce fusses with css
<bryce> ok, this looks fairly good...  http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html
<tjaalton> cool, you dropped all the apps that are in bundles
<bryce> yup
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-07
<bryce> added some totals at the bottom now
<tseliot> tjaalton: doing this works for me (if I update the packages)
<tseliot> http://pastebin.com/m1b462677
<tseliot> no problem whatsoever
<tseliot> it doesn't complain about a missing libwfb.so
<tseliot> let me restart the Xserver
<tseliot> tjaalton: it works well
<tjaalton> well, doesn't work here
<tseliot> did you remove the libwfb manually before?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> so you have the correct libwfb.so in place?
<tjaalton> yeah, putting the diversion removal in postinst works
<tjaalton> no need to remove the symlink
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: why did it fail when you removed the symlink? I mean, how come and when did it complain about the missing symlink?
<tjaalton> it didn't complain about the symlink
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: what happened then?
<tjaalton> dpkg-divert complained
<tjaalton> because the old package still claimed the symlink
<tjaalton> and if we remove the symlink on preinst, dpkg-divert thinks that it doesn't need to put the real file back in place, instead removes it
<tjaalton> but removing the diversion in postinst works fine
<tjaalton> because at that point the old package has removed the symlink
<tjaalton> and dpkg-divert moves libwfb.so back where it should be
<tseliot> ok, this makes sense now
<tseliot> thanks for the explanation ;)
<tjaalton> np, helps me undestand it myself
<tjaalton> bryce: I'll unsubscribe the team from the apps that are now in bundles, at least those that don't have any bugs
<bryce> ok
<bryce> tjaalton: I think I got most of them
<tjaalton> yeah, seems like it.. there are some left :)
<tjaalton> damn spammers, how dare they use my address when sendin spam
<tjaalton> +g
<tjaalton> I'll move xrandr bugs over to x11-xserver-utils
<tjaalton> bryce: cleaned up lrm-2.6.17 bugs and unsubscribed the team
<CLEARviewF> hi bryce, are you there?
<CLEARviewF> anybody know if i have to wait for an answer when i make a bug report?
<CLEARviewF> because nobady reply my bug report and my problem seems to be solved
<CLEARviewF> i use to make bug reports, but i never get a reply of any of theese.
<tjaalton> CLEARviewF: there are so many of them, and so few bug triagers..
<CLEARviewF> i see, tjaalton
<tjaalton> ..but since you are here, could you tell the bug #?
<CLEARviewF> ok...wait a sec.
<CLEARviewF> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/226632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226632 in ubuntu "sound players make noises when other windows maximize/minimize" [Undecided,New] 
<CLEARviewF> ubottu: but my problem seems to be solved, becouse i have not the problem anymore in my system
<tjaalton> ubottu is a bot
<CLEARviewF> when i tried using ALSA or PULSE, i had the same problem, but know, i have the problem just with PULSE but ALSA works fine
<CLEARviewF> jejeje, i see, tjaalton
<CLEARviewF> :D
<tjaalton> first of all, you should try to guess a package..
<tjaalton> where the bug belongs
<CLEARviewF> but, i dont know how to do that
<tjaalton> how did you file the  bug?
<tjaalton> it asks for a package
<tjaalton> if you leave it empty, it'll end up in "ubuntu", which has >2000 open bugs
<CLEARviewF> a package?
<tjaalton> the software where the bug lies..
<CLEARviewF> i followed every step on roporting Sound Bugs from Ubuntu Bug report how to's
<CLEARviewF> tjaalton: BTW, how do i get 4.0 sound in my sound card?
<tjaalton> no idea, this channel is about Xorg
<CLEARviewF> i tried so many ways and i failed
<tjaalton> which doesn't involve sound
<tjaalton> try the forums
<CLEARviewF> tjaalton: no problem, thank you
<CLEARviewF> yes, i will, ...i did and i still do that :)
<tjaalton> should I close the bug then?
<CLEARviewF> no,no
<CLEARviewF> maybe the problem is solved but i need to know how...
<tjaalton> reassigned against pulseaudio?
<CLEARviewF> i want to learn!
<CLEARviewF> that is the reason i am waiting for a reply, i want to learn
<tjaalton> if it's fixed by not using pulseaudio, then the bug is probably in pulseaudio
<tjaalton> you might end up waiting for a long time if you don't specify the package
<CLEARviewF> can you move it to Pulse Audio Bug Reports?
<CLEARviewF> tjaalton: 
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> done
<CLEARviewF> thank you, tjaalton
<tjaalton> np
<CLEARviewF> :)
<Q-FUNK> ok, geode 2.9.0-1 (libDDC patch merge) is waiting at http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-geode/xserver-xorg-video-geode_2.9.0-1.dsc to be sponsored into Debian, following which it could be sync'ed in for hardy-updates.
<Q-FUNK> should I rename bug #214119 to indicate the SRU request?
<ubottu> Q-FUNK: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: I'm not sure renaming is that important.. at least I haven't used it
<tjaalton> just subscribe ubuntu-sru and request a sync
<tjaalton> hm, if a sync is possible
<tjaalton> don't know
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: and you said that the PCI ID patch was merged in svn?  is that released to hardy-updates already?
<Q-FUNK> I'm just tryng to see what remains to be done, before i can chalk the Koolu issue completely off.
<tjaalton> git, no it's not uploaded yet
<Q-FUNK> I cannot remember, does ubuntu has a hardy-proposed-updates or other similar staging area where packages can be tested before it enters 8.04.1 ?
<Q-FUNK> öö.. have
<tjaalton> hardy-proposed, yes
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-08
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bryce are you there?
<Ng> tjaalton: any idea what the max virtual screen size is on an x61?
<tjaalton> Ng: IIRC it's 8kx8k, but mesa currently limits it to 4kx4k or so
<tjaalton> if you want to have DRI that is
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-09
<bryce> tjaalton: -intel merge: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Uploads/
<bryce> tjaalton: also included a couple other patches.  builds ok.  would appreciate a review.  I'll upload tomorrow.
<tjaalton> bryce: why not merge 2.3.0 from experimental?-)
<tjaalton> and could we finally drop i810
<bryce> tjaalton: in part because I want to get 2 patches validated that I'm looking to backport to hardy
<tjaalton> no-one uses intrepid..
<bryce> heh, I do!
<tjaalton> so using hardy-proposed is a better way imho
<bryce> (well, for my test box)
<tjaalton> ah ok :)
<bryce> the one patch is already in hardy-proposed
<tjaalton> the packages don't have to be in sync between intrepid and hardy-updates
<bryce> also, I think for 2.3.0 we'll be dropping a lot of patches
<tjaalton> sure
<bryce> tjaalton: also I got word that 2.3.1 is coming out very soon; perhaps that's the one we should merge.
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> anyway, doing a merge to get one patch in hardy is maybe overkill :)
<tjaalton> and probably will get turned down
<bryce> actually the reason I'm doing a merge is because I tried doing a regular upload of the patch, and got a reject due to md5sum issues, and I'm guessing the merge needs to go through first
<tjaalton> I think it's because -2ubuntu13 is not yet in -updates
<tjaalton> hm no
<tjaalton> you should be able to upload ubuntu14
<tjaalton> to -proposed
<tjaalton> er, I meant -1ubuntu13 and 14
<bryce> no, I mean I wasn't able to upload to intrepid.  I was able to upload it to hardy-proposed
<tjaalton> ah ok
<tjaalton> do you have the error message
<tjaalton> ?
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> Rejected:
<bryce> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<bryce> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<bryce> it's rather obscure what the problem is.  I tried redoing it from scratch 2-3 times, exact same error.
<bryce> eh, perhaps it's all not worth the bother.
<tjaalton> you tried to upload -1u13 to intrepid? that would fail yes
<bryce> oh?  why would it fail?
<tjaalton> because it's there already :)
<bryce> hmm, I could swear I'd checked
<tjaalton> only that the pocket is hardy-proposed
<tjaalton> you uploaded it :)
<bryce> oh
<bryce> feh!
<tjaalton> you should use different versioning
<tjaalton> like if intrepid had -1ubuntu1, then to get that in hardy you'd upload it as -1u1~hardy1
<bryce> like -1u12.1 ?
<tjaalton> that's another way yes
<tjaalton> but merge 2.3.0 and be done with it for good :)
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> although not for the reasons I'd assumed ;-)
<tjaalton> then when 2.3.1 is released it's easy to re-merge
<bryce> yup
<tjaalton> so, apart from some patches, there shouldn't be any other changes that we need
<tjaalton> libpciaccess should be pushed to main though
<bryce> well, I'll do -2ubuntu1 first, just to get all the patches together and since I have it ready, then work on 2.3.x next 
<bryce> yeah we definitely need to put a priority on that
<tjaalton> ok, the merge looks good
<tjaalton> is 19_check_exa_pitch_to_fix_rotate_crash.patch from upstream or your head?-)
<tjaalton> (didn't look in the diff, just .changes)
<bryce> upstream
<tjaalton> ok cool
<bryce> but it's not one I'm super confident about.  Probably ok for intrepid but I wanted more testing/verification before putting in for hardy
<tjaalton> yep
<bryce> uploaded
<jcristau> i'm guessing intrepid will likely have xserver 1.5?
<bryce> yeah
<jcristau> i'll upload a new xorg-server rev today, rebased against the latest server-1.4-branch, fwiw
<jcristau> (but first i need the new xtrans)
<tjaalton> jcristau: it builds against mesa 7.0.3?
<jcristau> tjaalton: "it"?
<tjaalton> the server
<jcristau> 1.5 doesn't
<tjaalton> ah so you don't have packages yet, only the tree?
<tjaalton> I'm just confused :)
<jcristau> i have packages in experimental, built with --disable-glx --disable-dri --disable-dri2
<jcristau> :)
<tjaalton> right, remember seeing those
<jcristau> but there's a good chance lenny will release with 1.4 anyway :/
<tjaalton> is it still planned for sep/oct?
<jcristau> something like that
<tjaalton> in that case 1.4 is definately a safer bet ;)
<jcristau> yeah
<tjaalton> although so does intrepid, but we've decided to push the envelope with it :)
<tjaalton> 1.4 is getting boring
<jcristau> hmm. still shipping the old i810 driver?
<tjaalton> yes.
<tjaalton> for testing..
<tjaalton> yay, pixman synced.. that was fast
<kahrytan> How does Screen Resolutions applet get it's mode list ?
<tjaalton> it uses xrandr
<kahrytan> How does Screen Resolutions applet or X server get it's mode list ?
<jcristau> the X server gets it from the monitor
<kahrytan> okay. xrandr is wrong in detecting modes for my monitor
<tjaalton> kahrytan: log?
<jcristau> and xrandr gets it from the X server
<kahrytan> What log? it's a GUI app
<jcristau> the X log
<tjaalton> kahrytan: the xserver log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kahrytan> So
<james_w> kahrytan has reported this issues as bug 220952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220952 in mandriva "X Support and Config needed for Viewsonic VA1916W" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220952
<kahrytan> X in Hardy is bugged. 
<kahrytan> It doesnt know how to detect my monitor. 
<tjaalton> nvidia blob
<kahrytan> It has nothing to do with nvidia
<tjaalton> how so?
<kahrytan> I have tried with NV, Nvidia and without either.
<tjaalton> no logfile on the bug
<tjaalton> please attach one
<jcristau> tjaalton: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14028337/NV_Output_Xorg.log
<kahrytan> You want one w/o the nvidia/nv use
<tjaalton> oops
<jcristau> no xorg.conf though
<jcristau> and, that's not the full log
<jcristau> please attach both
<kahrytan> xorg.conf is messy
<jcristau> then remove it and try again
<jcristau> and attach the log from that
<kahrytan> How
<kahrytan> safely
<tjaalton> move the xorg.conf aside and restart the server
<kahrytan> it will generate new one from default?
<jcristau> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jcristau> or something
<kahrytan> It wont use NV/Nvidia will it?
<tjaalton> it will use nv
<jcristau> it should use nv
<tjaalton> should, yes
<kahrytan> NV doesnt do OpenGl 
<jcristau> you don't need 3d to test this
<kahrytan> i know
<kahrytan> brb
<kahrytan> Xorg.conf didnt regenerate on it's own
<tjaalton> no need to
<tjaalton> the server autoconfigures itself
<kahrytan> but it doesnt create the file
<jcristau> no, it doesn't
<kahrytan> So no need to attach
<tjaalton> the log...
<jcristau> need to attach the full log
<jcristau> (if there is still a problem)
<kahrytan> X uses NV driver?
<tjaalton> just attach the log and we'll see
<tjaalton> it detects your card and uses the best match
<tjaalton> falls back to vesa
<tjaalton> if no better alternative
<kahrytan> It must rely on NV for modes
<tjaalton> please. attach. the. log :)
<kahrytan> i know NV detects cuz log says it
<kahrytan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/220952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220952 in mandriva "X Support and Config needed for Viewsonic VA1916W" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<tjaalton> reading
<tjaalton> what does 'xrandr' on the terminal say?
<jcristau> kahrytan: so the problem is that when you start some games they change the resolution and end up with something the monitor doesn't like?
<kahrytan> DDC did a crappy job at detecting
<kahrytan> jcristau,  Yes.
<kahrytan> tjaalton,  attach that too?
<jcristau> yes please
<kahrytan> i did turn nvidia back on though
<jcristau> sigh
<kahrytan> cuz gnome was slow w/o it
<kahrytan> Nvidia does the same in detecting when in verbose mode. 
<jcristau> does xrandr -s 800x600 work?
<kahrytan_> jcristau, thank you for that great suggestion. I had to reboot
<tjaalton> then try with nv
<tjaalton> so we can blame nvidia :)
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> Please, no nvidia bashing
<tjaalton> why not? take a look at the bugs against linux-restricted-modules*
<kahrytan> How do I reset xrandr to good rate ?
<kahrytan> Because it is not very uh.. ubuntu thing to do. 
<tjaalton> which?
<tjaalton> damn
<kahrytan> Im back
<kahrytan> Ive tested xrandr -s 800x600 w/o nv and with it. 
<kahrytan> tjaalton, jcristau; guess the verdict
<tjaalton> everythin works like a charm?
<kahrytan> x likes to use the lowest rate for resolution.
<tjaalton> g
<tjaalton> 56Hz?
<kahrytan> Lowest for NV is 56
<kahrytan> It worked with NV/non-NV
<kahrytan> And Nvidia does list 56hz
<kahrytan> X forked nvidia reports.
<kahrytan> Hello?
<kahrytan> No talkers?
<tjaalton> work
<tjaalton> what do you mean "It worked with NV/non-NV"?
<kahrytan> yeah
<kahrytan> NV does say 56, Nvidia does say 56. 
<kahrytan> X just does 56 for NV and not for Nvidia.
<tjaalton> so with nv 56Hz works?
<kahrytan> yeah
<tjaalton> so nvidia bug
<kahrytan> no
<kahrytan> X bug
<tjaalton> explain why
<kahrytan> cuz it's obviously not using 56hz for Nivida
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> f*ck
<kahrytan> How do i tell xrandr to use a specifix rate?
<tjaalton> man xrandr
<tjaalton> but nvidia doesn't support randr-1.2
<tjaalton> so I don't think you can specify the rate
<kahrytan> or maybe it is that kind of bug
<kahrytan> nvidia not supporting new version of xrandr?
<tjaalton> if you change the driver and it then fails to work -> driver  bug
<tjaalton> yes, that's how it goes in the proprietary world
<tjaalton> they lag behind
<kahrytan> Not lag
<tjaalton> nv doesn't support it either, except for G8x chips
<kahrytan> Nvidia will eventually open up
<kahrytan> when others do the same
<jcristau> others already did
<kahrytan> I hear ATI hasnt really
<tjaalton> kahrytan: look, I adminster 300+ desktops which use nvidia, so I know the driver is not perfect
<tjaalton> +i
<jcristau> you hear weird stuff
<kahrytan> Does the driver for ati suck ?
<jcristau> fglrx certainly does
<tjaalton> every driver sucks for some hardware, sure
<kahrytan> Who makes that driver?
<tjaalton> fglrx? ATI/AMD
<kahrytan> And wheres the oss one?
<kahrytan> I blame xrandr for breaking nvidia
<tjaalton> no, if nvidia can't do 56Hz then it's nvidia bug
<tjaalton> bug reassigned already
<tjaalton> back to work->
<kahrytan> does X uses xrandr for changing resolutions/rates?
<kahrytan> tjaalton,  answer?
<kahrytan> does X uses xrandr for changing resolutions/rates?
 * bryce reads backlog - tjaalton erf that looked painful
<bryce> tjaalton: anyway I agree when 2.3.1 is merged that would be a good time to finally turn off i810.  We should probably also put a priority on upstreaming all the remaining 8xx bugs in our tracker
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-10
<bryce> erf
<bryce> $ git push
<bryce> Password: 
<bryce> To ssh://bryce-guest@alioth.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/xserver/xorg-server.git
<bryce>  ! [rejected]        debian-unstable -> debian-unstable (non-fast forward)
<bryce> error: failed to push some refs to 'ssh://bryce-guest@alioth.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/xserver/xorg-server.git'
<ubottu> bryce: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bryce> ubottu: don't worry I'd never think that
<ubottu> bryce: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pwnguin> heh
<tjaalton> bryce: git push origin ubuntu doesn't work?
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> I wonder how many lrm bugs are due to people booting the old kernel
<tjaalton> bug 226993 surely was
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226993 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Low res 800x600 NVIDIA 7300 LE" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226993
<bryce> tjaalton: hmm $ git push origin ubuntu
<bryce> Password: 
<bryce> Everything up-to-date
<tjaalton> you are on the ubuntu branch?
<bryce> well it looks like it...  there are ubuntu changes in the debian/changelog file
<tjaalton> git status
<bryce> $ git status
<bryce> # On branch ubuntu
<bryce> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<tjaalton> hmh
<bryce> anyway, I think it's ok
<tjaalton> you have changes to push?
<bryce> no, I was just doublechecking that my last commit (a few weeks ago) actually made it
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> git.debian.org shows it
<tjaalton> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/xserver/xorg-server.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu
<munckfish> bryce: I'm just about to test the patch you pointed me to, but one of the existing patches (166_fix_lpl_monitors.diff) is failing to apply in the git ubuntu branch
<munckfish> Is it ok for you?
<munckfish> it affects hw/xfree86/modes/xf86EdidModes.c so I don't think it's clashing with the closedir() fix we added last
<munckfish> hah, it's way too early in his timezone for him to be around yet! :D
<jcristau> yeah, that patch doesn't apply
<munckfish> jcristau: hi, yes it's just a different comment
<munckfish> an extra line of commnt
<munckfish> nope I'm wrong there's more to it than that :(
<jcristau> yes, upstream commit 08afc70513e5496cc5cd8b76c8658c4292119e4b
<munckfish> by upstream you mean debian, or x?
<jcristau> x
<munckfish> ok
<munckfish> jcristau: what should I really be working against here? I followed the X/GitUsage tut, but should I be working on debian-unstable branch? should I have pulled from debian-unstable into my ubuntu branch?
<jcristau> i don't know. what are you trying to do?
<munckfish> I'm trying to test out your non_pci_autoconfig.diff for ubuntu hardy xorg
<jcristau> if you're just trying to test the ubuntu package, you're doing the right thing, but you got unlucky because of that broken patch
<munckfish> LP 217647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217647 in ubuntu-ps3-port "Crash at startup on PS3 (hardy)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217647
<munckfish> jcristau: ok. I'll cont as is. I presume best course of action is to pull that upstream change into a patch under debian/patches
<jcristau> munckfish: remove patch 166 from debian/patches/series and you should be able to build the package
<munckfish> but if I do that, I may as well ...
<munckfish> yeah
<munckfish> good point
<munckfish> thx
<jcristau> np
<munckfish> :)
<munckfish> BTW do you happen to know if it's possible to cross-compile as I build the xorg-server package?
<jcristau> no idea
<munckfish> is it common practice to cherry pick patches and then integrate them a little later?
<jcristau> integrate how?
<munckfish> well 
<munckfish> if they don't apply successfully, but they've been committed
<munckfish> then at some point
<munckfish> someone has to go thru and fix them so they do
<munckfish> so that a release can be made
<munckfish> that's what I mean
<jcristau> well. i usually try not to do that :)
<munckfish> ok
<munckfish> so, in my case this non_pci .... patch, 
<munckfish> it's against a newer version of the codebase from upstream
<munckfish> even with the patches cherrypicked back into debian and ubuntu
<munckfish> it doesn't apply
<munckfish> (matchDriverFromFiles appears to be from a later refactoring)
<jcristau> ah, right.
<munckfish> should I be looking to modify the patch so it works against our code
<munckfish> or
<munckfish> should I look to pull down more patches from above
<munckfish> or should I ... do something else :)
<jcristau> let me have a look
<munckfish> ok
<munckfish> thx, I'll try to speed you on your way ...
<munckfish> patch http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13978744/non_pci_autoconfig.patch
<munckfish> I hope to get up to speed with how things work round here then I will cause minimum fuss
<jcristau> doesn't seem applicable
<munckfish> Bit too different? right
<munckfish> so, now I will consider creating my own patch against our customised code, maybe with same intent as this upstream one
<munckfish> thx for looking
<jcristau> the bug that patch fixes doesn't exist in the version in hardy
<munckfish> yes
<jcristau> as far as i can tell
<munckfish> ok
<munckfish> actually there's two issues here really
<munckfish> first is
<munckfish> the crash I reported in that bug
<munckfish> originally I think that was cause NOT havig PCI info was an untested path through this code
<munckfish> PS3 doesn't appear to have PCI info
<munckfish> so it brought out this crash
<munckfish> 2nd issue is
<munckfish> once the crash is resolved X then goes on to choose the vesa driver instead of fbdev
<munckfish> which is wrong
<jcristau> yeah. do you have a log for that?
<munckfish> I presumed that non_pci patch may do something to help
<jcristau> nah. it doesn't.
<jcristau> it fixes another crash :)
<munckfish> LP 217647 has logs for both with an xorg and without. Both times it chooses the wrong driver
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217647 in ubuntu-ps3-port "Crash at startup on PS3 (hardy)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217647
<munckfish> I think Bryce suggested it as an alternative for the closedir patch
<munckfish> So ... I tell you what I'm going to just dig into this and understand the code a bit better. I'm sure I can come up with a fix, it'll be simple I'm sure.
<jcristau> yeah, the code in chooseVideoDriver() is supposed to fall back to fbdev on ppc, but that part is probably not much tested
<jcristau> so if you can step through what's going on in there, you should be able to come up with a fix
<munckfish> I seem to remember seeing some codes further up the stack using preprocessor defines to decide on a default fallback
<munckfish> it must be doing the wrong thing somehow
<munckfish> thx!
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-11
<tseliot> tjaalton: can you have a look at the nvidia-glx-dev.postrm.in of the lrm, please?
<tseliot> maybe it's just my impression but I think there's something wrong with them
<tseliot> for example shouldn't be looking for /usr/lib/libGL.so in the 1st diversion instead of /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.xlibmesa ?
<tjaalton> tseliot: no it's correct
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> it doesn't seem to remove the diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> wrong package
<tjaalton> tseliot: it's irrelevant which one dpkg-divert lists, they both give the same result
<tseliot> yes, I tried to say 2 things at the same time. I wanted to say that it should remove the diversion made by the -dev package
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: the other problem which I wanted to report might be specific to my own packages (nvidia-glx.postrm.in) . I have yet to see if the same problem affects the default lrm. I'll let you know if it does.
<tjaalton> tseliot: it does remove them all
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: in my packages (for some reason) /usr/lib32 is removed before the diversions are removed. It might depend on my rules though. The .postrm itself is ok.
<tjaalton> ok
<pwnguin> are the openGL manpages under an evil license?
<jcristau> if by evil you mean not free, then yes, iirc
#ubuntu-x 2009-05-04
<tormod> (I love that Firefox tells me it is an OLD file.)
<tormod> virtuald: would you mind reporting it on bugs.freedesktop.org ?
<tormod> virtuald: you should try to get a "full backtrace", see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<virtuald> i really should sleep
<virtuald> lets try something
<virtuald> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21535
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 21535 in Driver/Radeon "X crashes with SIGSEGV in xf86_reload_cursors() with SWcursor" [Normal,New]
<mnemo> bryce: ping?
<mnemo> is this supposed to work or am I doing something wrong? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/371774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371774 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[G45] i915.modeset=1 causes black screen instead of gdm (UXA)" [Undecided,New]
<Duke`> I have the same issue
<Duke`> but I read somewhere that there was some things to setup with kernel modules before it could work
<mnemo> ah, can you try to find the url again?
<mnemo> i really would like to try out kms
<Sarvatt> debian fixed that in initramfs-tools
<Sarvatt> if you're building your own kernel, just enable KMS by default and boot with nomodeset when you dont want to use it
<Duke`> mnemo: I searched about it few days ago, and I don't really remember, but it has to do with initramfs yes
<Sarvatt> it works fine on the ubuntu 2.6.30-2-3-generic just by adding options i915 modeset=1 to /etc/modprobe.d/whatever.conf
<Duke`> Sarvatt: or by adding i915.modeset=1 to kernel parameter line, in grub/menu.lst?
<Sarvatt> no that doesnt work until initramfs-tools gets updated..
<Sarvatt> at least for me
<mnemo> Sarvatt: so how can I try it today on ubuntu?
<Sarvatt> install 2.6.30-2-3, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf
<Sarvatt> options i915 modeset=1
<Sarvatt> put that in it, and reboot
<mnemo> Sarvatt: thanks man
<Sarvatt> or you can just build KMS by default in your own kernel
<Sarvatt> and if you dont want to use it for some reason boot with nomodeset on the grub command line
<mnemo> i also found this --> http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting
<mnemo> would it be sufficient to run this:
<mnemo> update-initramfs -k `uname -r` -u
<mnemo> or do I need a new kernel for sure?
<Sarvatt> that just rebuilds an initramfs..
<mnemo> ok
<Sarvatt> ah sorry just opened it up
<Sarvatt> I'm pretty sure that requires the updated initramfs-tools
<mnemo> ok, well I guess they have that in debian then
<Sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=kernel/initramfs-tools.git;a=summary
<Sarvatt> we're on 0.92
<mnemo> right and we need this commit? --> http://git.debian.org/?p=kernel/initramfs-tools.git;a=commit;h=652423c6f5b636f95899254aba213d417caff158
<Sarvatt> dont think thats it, have you tried whats on that wiki? that might end up working without any updates
<mnemo> i'll try it
<Sarvatt> it didnt work for me last i tried it but that was in jaunary, i've been enabling KMS by default every kernel since
<mnemo> well it sort of worked actually
<mnemo> it brings up gdm and X in 4:3 on my widescreen
<mnemo> if I vt switch to F1 then I get graphics corruption
<mnemo> then if I go back to CTRL-ALT-F7 it goes back to normal again
<Sarvatt> ah nice, sorry about that, i saw the update in initramfs-tools but didnt actually read what it did lol
<Sarvatt> well not nice you get VT corruption
<Sarvatt> what intel packages are you using?
<mnemo> x-updates
<Sarvatt> try xorg-edgers, there were a bunch of fixes for that since 2.7.0
<mnemo> ah good idea
<Sarvatt> get the drm too if you arent adding the repo, one of the post 2.4.9 libdrm updates was related to VT corruption
<mnemo> ok
<Sarvatt> the latest libdrm/mesa/-intel stack on edgers is a real winner for me, i havent been able to use UXA stable since december until 3 days ago
<mnemo> in jaunty final UXA is better than EXA for me (on G45)... in EXA glxgears leaves repaint dirt when you move the window and also EXA is slower etc
<mnemo> Sarvatt: whats the difference between drm-snapshot "2.4.9+git20090502.68103b27-0ubuntu0sarvatt" and the one with "r1" in the version number?
<mnemo> wait, one of them is for karmic...
<mnemo> is that the only difference then?
<Sarvatt> get the karmic one if you're on karmic, the jaunty one replaces linux-libc-dev drm headers because jaunty has old ones
<mnemo> ok
<Sarvatt> exa is 2x faster than UXA for me on a 945GME, theres no more EXA though now in intel drivers :( UXA used to crash whenever I used firefox or ran glxgears in the background of another app
<Sarvatt> thats just glxgears speed though, actual 3d benchmarks arent that much different at all
<Duke`> Sarvatt: but you fixed your problem with glxgears/firefox/UXA, right?
<Sarvatt> yup!
<Sarvatt> plus mesa 7.6 gets me 120fps more in glxgears in uxa vs 7.4.1, 7.4.x really was a dud lol
<mnemo> nice
<bryce> Sarvatt: glxgears?
<Sarvatt> yeah I know, just swap buffer performance :D openarena went up 7 FPS too
<bryce> ah, good
<Sarvatt> the 120fps glxgears increase is a more than 50% increase for me is why I was saying its good
<bryce> yeah, but even increases in glxgears numbers does not always correlate with better performance
<bryce> and decreases don't always correlate with reduced performance
<bryce> I should just disable the fps output of that command
<mnemo> we should give people a real benchmarking tool which is as easy to use as glxgears
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I would think games would be easy enough...
<mnemo> different commands to enable FPS printing in different games... also different levels have different complexity etc so its less comparable... 
<bryce> true
<mnemo> it should be super repeatable... and it should have windows version so we can benchmark against that later on
<bryce> phoronix?
<bryce> what's 'windows'?
<mnemo> I mean we should benchmark our progress compared to Windows 7 drivers etc
<mnemo> the target needs to be to beat them of course
<mnemo> phoronix is a good step forward, but I'd like something simpler, more repeatable still..
<mnemo> Sarvatt: vt switch gives me corruption on 2.6.99 as well :( and I did the full xorg-egers so I got the libdrm fix as well I guess
<Sarvatt> dang, was worth a shot at least.
<albert23> mnemo: do you have the fbcon module loaded?
<mnemo> albert23: no why do you wonder? I got these loaded --> http://pastebin.com/f6c4707c7
<albert23> mnemo: then make sure to load fbcon
<mnemo> ok thanks I will try it
<bryce> uff, heh, just ran into another report of performance change evidenced only by glxgears numbers
<bryce> k, that's gotta go.
<bryce> gone
<bryce> heya michaellarabel
<michaellarabel> Hi bryce
<mnemo> i threw in fbcon in /etc/modules now and it works... I get a KMS vt on CTRL-ALT-F1 ... however, a few seconds after that xorg SEGV'd --> http://pastebin.com/m72073d94
<bryce> mnemo: dunno, a full backtrace would be more interesting
<bryce> not sure what aperture space is, but sounds like it doesn't have enough of it or something
<mnemo> aperture is the memory that intel shares with the CPU i think
<mnemo> anyway, I will see if I can repro this and file a good bug on it
<bryce> thanks
<mnemo> bryce: it would be neat with an official guide on how to test KMS on ubuntu... right now I felt like I did some stuff without really understanding what I was doing... so im not entirely sure its "supposed" to work on this config
<bryce> mnemo: btw, I notice a lot of people use ppracer as a second choice for fps measurements... think that's more sane?
<bryce> maybe we could just recommend that to everyone, to get more consistent measurements
<mnemo> bryce: oh, i've never tried that.. sounds better than glxgears though
<mnemo> yea
<bryce> mnemo: yes, that's a really good idea, would you be willing to help me draft it?
<tormod> yey -ati finally has exa by default upstream!
<mnemo> bryce: sure.. I will post it mailing list later
<bryce> ok cool, I'll figure out a good spot in the wiki to put it
<tormod> ppracer? I tried etracer and it was much slower - I guess it uses more features
<bryce> what's etracer?
<bryce> ultimately I suspect we may really need multiple tools that exercise different aspects of performance
<bryce> but coding such a thing is well beyond my time availability
<jcristau> "when you're bored with ppracer, use OA"
<mnemo> "[note: this is an automated message] dear bug reporter, please collect 10 fish in tuxracer and then attach your xorg.log to this bug report. thank you."
<bryce> :-)
<tormod> etracer = extreme tux racer, next generation of planet penguin racer
<tormod> I think ppracer has stalled, and only etracer is worked on
<bryce> wonder if it'd be feasible to automate the 10 fish collection
<mnemo> :)
<bryce> does ppracer have a benchmark mode?  I know some games have that, and it'd make results more comparable
<bryce> tormod: actually that's good... if we're going to use it for benchmarking we don't want the fps to improve just because of game code changes
<tormod> bryce: true. just that etracer makes the driver/card work harder (I think)
<michaellarabel> bryce: ppracer isn't much of a good test since it will not build on x86_64 and has other problems
<jcristau> not build on x86_64?
<michaellarabel> IIRC, the last released version of ppracer will not build on x86_64 or had other x86_64 issues.
<jcristau> sounds fixable..
<michaellarabel> true, though etracer seems to replace ppracer and that has proper x86_64 support.
<bryce> hmm, I was able to install and launch it on amd64
<bryce> although I wouldn't say it worked.  also messed up dual-head.  but it played music and stuff
<jcristau> libsdl probably talks xf86vidmode, which doesn't quite like randr.
<bryce> someone really ought to fix that ;-)
<michaellarabel> World of Padman is one of my favorite tests that uses ioquake3 and works with the current Mesa stack.
<bryce> michaellarabel: short of phoronix, do you know of a simple glxgears-class tool/game/test people could run?
<pwnguin> bryce: what are you looking to indicate?
<pwnguin> relative 3d performance?
<pwnguin> or just the presence of accelleration at all?
<michaellarabel> There's lots of good ones... On Jaunty you can just do: sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite and experiment :) say then, phoronix-test-suite benchmark ioquake3-games to see how well all of the different ioquake3 games run
<bryce> pwnguin: relative 3d perf
<pwnguin> ioquake3 is at least a close approximation of modern games usage
<pwnguin> ie, has textures
<pwnguin> and geometry
<Sarvatt> something short would probably be good, darn openarena benchmark takes a good 10 minutes per run
<bryce> yeah, I imagine the users we need to convert have an attention span of maybe 30 sec
<pwnguin> you'd be surprised
<pwnguin> windows gamers slave over framerates
<Sarvatt> well it runs 3 times by default in phoronix so it adds up :D
<bryce> ok, certainly they're obsessive...
<michaellarabel> Sarvatt: It runs multiple times in PTS for accuracy
<pwnguin> 3dmark takes easily 10 minutes
<michaellarabel> Unigine Tropics is beautiful, but good luck getting that to work with Mesa.
<virtuald> note to self: monitors didn't wake standby, gdm showed flying donuts after reboot
<wgrant> jcristau: Did you notice that the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics source was auto-decrufted from unstable a week after you uploaded it?
<jcristau> wgrant: i didn't, but dato did. there's an ftp.d.o bug about that.
<jcristau> bugs.debian.org/526078
<wgrant> jcristau: Thanks. That had me very confused for a while.
 * jcristau just pinged that bug
<jcristau> thanks for the reminder :)
<wgrant> jcristau: I'm glad you finally did the rename.
<jcristau> we just got xf86-video-omapfb to compensate for taht
<jcristau> that, even
<wgrant> Heh.
#ubuntu-x 2009-05-05
<bryce> mnemo: I sketched out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting - please flesh it out further based on your testing
<wgrant> bryce: For me, UXA with KMS is completely stable, unlike without KMS.
<mnemo> wgrant: i have the opposite experience on G45
<wgrant> mnemo: I'm an old i915.
<wgrant> The cursor flickers a lot more, but otherwise it's good.
<bryce> wgrant, mnemo: thanks; I've added a section for reporting results to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting - mind adding your info?
<mnemo> one cool thing i915 is that windows vista never shipped WDDM 1.1 drivers for it so it cannot run Aero afaik... which means that with UXA ubuntu is basically delivering a better and more capable driver than windows.. that rocks... see for example: http://www.tinyscreenfuls.com/2007/04/video-why-intel-915-graphics-dont-have-a-wddm-driver-for-vista/
<mnemo> bryce: its ok you can add it
<mnemo> bryce: exact card is:
<mnemo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2e22] (rev 03)
<bryce> mnemo: can you add to it please?
<mnemo> bryce: i've only tried KMS on jaunty with a kind of messy config actually
<mnemo> maybe I should upgrade my intel box to karmic as well
<mnemo> bryce: are you sure you can load the i915 module through /etc/modules like that? i mean doesnt modesetting have to load like really early for it to be useful? I thought thats why the debian kms wiki page said it needs to go into initramfs etc?
<wgrant> bryce: What do you want for 'version'? Driver version?
<Sarvatt> yeah the way he posted works fine for me but on 2.6.30-2
<mnemo> mmkay
<bryce> wgrant: yep
<Sarvatt> i think you have to manually load some stuff prior to i915 if you dont enable KMS by default in the kernel like in 2.6.30-1 like the debian wiki says
<bryce> mnemo: no I'm not sure, so please correct it to what you find in practice.  i'm just copying what others have told me
<Sarvatt> but all you need is the modprobe option on 2.6.30-2
<bryce> (maybe I should have just left the page blank)
<mnemo> maybe we can ask some intel guy to do some vetting on that page later on
<bryce> anyway, don't take anything written there as gospel; rewrite the whole thing if it makes more sense
<wgrant> I just pass the option on the kernel line in GRUB.
<Sarvatt> only reason you need the modprobe.d option is because of this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git;a=commit;h=24ea0d5ee9c0bac3b9aab43e2761394dd3dcf413
<bryce> eventually I plan to work on kms stuff myself, but I need to focus on getting more UXA bugs upstreamed first
<persia> Hi.  I'm trying to track down how wacom's don't report some information to Xinput.
<pwnguin> heh
<persia> I'm wondering if part of the issue is using xf86Xinput.h rather than Xinput.h
<persia> Am I looking down the wrong path?  The documentation on xinput seems light, but I(m confused about the relationship between libxi and xserver-xorg-input-foo.  Is libxi the client library only, receiving events from the server?
<persia> At least I found out why there were four devices: pad, touch, tool nib, tool eraser.
<persia> Hrm.  Seems it's running in some sort of compatibility mode, and was never ported to XInput.  I'm still not sure I understand the architecure properly, but the complete lack of any XIfoo calls seems suspicious.
 * persia defers to someone who actually has hardware, as at this level of surgery, random hacking has a low probability of success
<jcristau> persia: yes, libXi is the client side stuff. the driver shouldn't touch that.
<jcristau> persia: the driver calls server functions, which are declared in /usr/include/xorg/*.h
<persia> jcristau, OK, and things that manipulate properties should be including inputstr.h ?
<jcristau> persia: what "things"?
<persia> Well, I'm trying to reinstate the propagation of tool and pad serial numbers to X in the wacom driver (or at least interested in documenting what needs done, as I don't have a wacom to test).
<persia> The sane way to do it seems to be to set properties inside DeviceIntRec, from my limited understanding of how things work.
<persia> I'm suspecting these will be represented to clients and can be collected with XGetDeviceProperty() in a client.
<persia> But I'm not sufficiently confident of my understand of how things work to know if this is correct.
<persia> s/understand/understanding/
<jcristau> right the driver keeps some stuff in its private data, and tells the server about it with XIChangeDeviceProperty
<persia> Ah, from /usr/include/xorg/exevents.h.  I've been mistakenly looking in /usr/include/X11.  Thanks!
<jcristau> and then clients use XListDeviceProperties/XGetDeviceProperty from libXi
<alex_mayorga> any tips to get usable video on VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 03)
<alex_mayorga> characters get blurrier as time goes on
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/213171
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213171 in xorg "[i830] Unable to install with GUI on Fujitsu Lifebook C7651" [Unknown,In progress]
<alex_mayorga> bryce: you there?
<bryce> yes
<alex_mayorga> any help on all the characters on my screen turning in ugly blurred blocks over time
<alex_mayorga> say in 3-5 minutes after login
<alex_mayorga> 00:02.0 0300: 8086:3577 (rev 03)
<alex_mayorga> I can't even really see what I'm typing, really nasty stuff
<bryce> alex_mayorga: sorry no idea, sounds weird
<alex_mayorga> yeap, really weird, never seen this before
<alex_mayorga> actually I had to paste your reply on a terminal to see what it said
<alex_mayorga> oddly the characters on the terminal look fine
<alex_mayorga> what might it be?
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to query my LCD for its native resolution?
<mnemo> xrandr
<JanC> alex_mayorga: install orca (screenreader)  :-P
<alex_mayorga> JanC: definitely an option hehe
<mnemo> xrandr marks the current res with * and the preferred one with +
<alex_mayorga> so 1400x1050      60.0*+ it is then
<mnemo> alex_mayorga: yup
<mnemo> alex_mayorga: which driver version do you have?
<alex_mayorga> mnemo I had to resort to 2.4 I believe https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/213171
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213171 in xorg "[i830] Unable to install with GUI on Fujitsu Lifebook C7651" [Unknown,In progress]
<alex_mayorga> that bug has my details
<alex_mayorga> well the comments with my name on it that's it
<alex_mayorga> mnemo: anything I can do to get this one resolved I will
<mnemo> alex_mayorga: step up as the maintainer for those older chipsets :)
<alex_mayorga> If I use 2.7 is like the four quarters of the screen were overlaid in the top left quarter
<mnemo> alex_mayorga: but no corruption with 2.7 ?
<alex_mayorga> mnemo: that's the plan, but I'm pretty much a n00b here
<alex_mayorga> mnemo: yes it's way more unusable
<alex_mayorga> bryce mentioned something on the modaliases
<mnemo> alex_mayorga: how old is this machine btw?
<alex_mayorga> mnemo: you don't want to know :)
<alex_mayorga> but is all that I've got, probably 7-9
<alex_mayorga> :(
<alex_mayorga> blockiness is coming back :(
<alex_mayorga> seems like I can get back to usable if I change the resolution
<alex_mayorga> but from there it starts to degrade to blocky stuff
<alex_mayorga> I guess downgrading to 8.10 is my only way to ubuntu on this machine
<alex_mayorga> mnemo: any other leads?
<alex_mayorga> what's in theory the best driver for i830M cards?
<alex_mayorga> bryce: do you know what was the last driver to support i830M?
<bryce> alex_mayorga: dunno, maybe i810
<jbarnes> current code supports i830
<jbarnes> thought not all configurations
<jbarnes> some dvo chips aren't handled
<alex_mayorga> might this be it? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16928
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 16928 in Driver/intel "[830M] Garbage and incorrect redraws" [Normal,New]
<alex_mayorga> "disappears with "Option" "AccelMethod" "XAA"." where do I put this?
<alex_mayorga> should I give up and just start saving for a new laptop :(
<jbarnes> alex_mayorga: well you could jump onto that bug and say you're willing to test fixes
<jbarnes> you could also try disabling render accel
<alex_mayorga> jbarnes, the freedesktop one?
<jbarnes> yes
<jcristau> if a bug's not filed at fd.o it doesn't exist ;)
<alex_mayorga> yeah, that's my saying, bug or it didn't happen
<alex_mayorga> how do I go about "disabling render accel"?
<jcristau> with exa it's Option "exanocomposite"
<mnemo> you can also completely disable acceleration with:
<mnemo> Option "NoAccel" "true"
<alex_mayorga> bear with me here, I guess all that you mention goes under xorg.conf somewhere right?
<jcristau> yeah
<mnemo> yes, inside the "Device" section
<alex_mayorga> OK, now that's a start :)
<alex_mayorga> please forgive me, this are my first dabblings at xorg bugs
<alex_mayorga> what should I try first?
<mnemo> pick one
<mnemo> exnocomposite is probably a bit faster I think
<alex_mayorga> should I first go to 2.7 driver
<alex_mayorga> I'm on 2.4 and it kind of works, except for the blocky/blurry characters over time
<alex_mayorga> jbarnes: are you on #intel-gfx as well?
<jbarnes> alex_mayorga: yes
<alex_mayorga> mnemo is exanocomposite or exnocomposite
<mnemo> exa
<alex_mayorga> OK, I'll try these 3 options
<alex_mayorga> there's no X restart in jaunty anymore, right
<jcristau> 'sudo killall X'
<alex_mayorga> is there a way other than reboot?
<tjaalton> logout should do
<alex_mayorga> OK, let see how it goes
<jcristau> or maybe it's 'sudo killall Xorg' instead
<tjaalton> since it restarts the server
<alex_mayorga> killing xorg shouldn't kill my pidgin and such, right?
<tjaalton> umm yes it does
<tjaalton> kills your session...
<alex_mayorga> I'll wait a bit then, rather not close my VPN at this time
<alex_mayorga> one question remains, should I stay on 2.4 or try the options suggested on 2.7?
<mnemo> try both
<mnemo> you need to systematically document your issue to zero in on the bug
<alex_mayorga> mnemo
<alex_mayorga> thanks I'll try that out
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/totals.svg
<seb128> bryce: would it be easy to do other similar graphs for other set of components?
<bryce> possible, but not easy; I have a lot of hacks that are kind of xorg package specific there
<bryce> seb128: as a starting point, I use packages xorg-swat is subbed to - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<seb128> we have a similar list of desktop-bugs
<seb128> if the code you use for the graphs somewhere online?
<bryce> yes it is in my arsenal tree
<bryce> seb128: I'll put on my todo list to clean it up and post it for you when I get some time
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> no hurry, I was rather curious about it but we don't have a real need for stats
<bryce> oh ok
<seb128> if that was just a "it works for any team just change the url or packages list" I would have given it a try
<seb128> but it seems that's not the case which is ok too
<bryce> yeah I know not everyone is as obsessed with stats as me, so haven't really bothered to generalize the tools that much ;-)
<bryce> but maybe someday
<jbarnes> bryce: more evidence of vbetool fail
<jbarnes> bryce: running it will cause interrupts to break on some machines, leading to rendering hangs
<bryce> jbarnes: ok
<bryce> jbarnes: details?
<jbarnes> so on intel it should never be run... sounds like some of the thinkpad tools do it in X startup scripts
<jbarnes> bryce: fdo bug 20896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 20896 in firefox "Launching Firefox twice produces Choose Profile dialog" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20896
<bryce> I think we've mostly excised use of it in ubuntu setup scripts
<jbarnes> ubottu: freedesktop bug 20896
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20896 in DRM/Intel "[GM965 KMS] X does not draw untill mouse is moved. Probably IRQ problems" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20896
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jbarnes> bryce: great
<jbarnes> bryce: just a heads up
<bryce> cool, thanks I'll keep an eye out
<bryce> do you know of any plans to modify vbetool to not trigger the error?
<jbarnes> I don't think vbetool is the problem per-se
<jbarnes> all it does is call into the VBIOS afaik
<jbarnes> and on some machines apparently the VBIOS goes off and clears regs it shouldn't
<jbarnes> bryce: apparently it's the acpi-support package from debian that caused this particular problem (or maybe vbetool itself)
<jbarnes> not sure which X session scripts either of those patch at install time
<bryce> oh interesting, ok I'll check that out
<bryce> we used to have a package xresprobe which wrappered vbetool
<bryce> but we knew about the problems it could cause on -intel, I recall gutting the tool to prevent it calling it
<bryce> for some reason I recall it affecting laptops more than desktops, but I could be misremembering
<bryce> anyway, we've moved away from using xresprobe for anything now
<jbarnes> cool
<bryce> ah yes, acpi-support calls vbetool
<bryce> ./resume.d/55-screen.sh:  vbetool dpms on
<bryce> ./resume.d/15-video-post.sh:  vbetool post
<bryce> ./suspend.d/90-framebuffer-stop.sh:  vbetool dpms off
<Sarvatt> theres no /etc/init.d/vbesave in ubuntu's acpi-support like that guy in #intel-gfx has on debian though
<bryce> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/31425
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 31425 in acpi-support "garbled or no video output after resume from suspend (Inspiron 4150)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bryce> jbarnes: ^that sound like a match?
<jbarnes> yeah could be
<bryce> hmm, I would expect to see a larger number of bug reports
<jbarnes> I don't think all vbioses do it
<jbarnes> also it mainly affects kms apparently
<jbarnes> due to the ordering of irq enable
<bryce> also from the fdo bug report the symptoms are kind of generic so could be matches without any indication vbetool was involved
<bryce> jbarnes: do you know which specific symptoms were the result of the vbetool call?  Or are all the symptoms caused by it?
<jbarnes> symptoms would have been "all rendering stops"
<jbarnes> mouse movement or some other interrupt source may have allowed it to continue
<jbarnes> but that's config dependent I think
<bryce> ok, it doesn't sound super familiar but I'll troll through our bugs and see
<bryce> actually
<bryce> I just finished going through ALL of the UXA bugs and didn't see that issue
<jbarnes> ok so far I've only seen it with KMS
<jbarnes> so maybe you don't have a report
<bryce> if it mainly affects just kms... yeah
<bryce> oh btw
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<bryce> jbarnes: that's a start of a howto page for KMS, with a place for gathering test results
<bryce> we've not started pimping it yet since there's still some infrastructural bits to square away but I'm planning on promoting that for more extensive KMS testing
<jbarnes> bryce: cool
<bryce> hopefully we can get enough of the UXA bugs resolved to switch over to UXA/DRI2/KMS by default
<bryce> I just forwarded you a list of upstreamed uxa bugs I sent to yingying btw
<jbarnes> ok
<bryce> btw, are you guys no longer accepting EXA-specific bugs in the bug tracker now?
<jbarnes> bryce: if they're high prio and affect 2.7 we could look at them
<jbarnes> since we're doing 2.7.x releases
<jbarnes> I hope yingying's team could help with those too
#ubuntu-x 2009-05-06
<bryce> ok good to know
<bryce> I've filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/372480 to track the vbetool/kms issue in ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 372480 in acpi-support "vbetool should not be called on -intel when KMS is in use" [High,New]
<bryce> "Known Issues" section added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting with this info
<bryce> s/info/bug report/
<jbarnes> cool
<Sarvatt> well it sounded like debian's acpi-support uses vbetool on bootup instead of just those calls in suspend/resume like ubuntu's, i dont have any problems with KMS here but that guy's i915 is using MSI so i'm guessing its 965+ and i'm on 945GME
<bryce> jbarnes: according to slangasek -
<bryce> In karmic, acpi-support no longer ships its own suspend/resume handling
<bryce> at all, so this must already be fixed.
<jbarnes> cool
<mnemo> jbarnes: do you know if it's -psb that's being submitted by intel for xorg mainline?
<jbarnes> mnemo: I'm not sure... I've asked the submitter to clarify
<bryce> http://www.h-online.com/open/Ubuntu-9-04-and-Intel-graphics--/features/113196
<LLStarks> bryce. uxa has finally stabilized.
<LLStarks> 48+ hours on compiz without a crash.
<Sarvatt> yeah it stabalized for me somewhere between the 2.7.99.1 snapshot and e5e0fb846bda3e1757b89e50d5244d28457b9fe3 Call down to lower CloseScreen before shutting down DRM allocator
<Sarvatt> not many commits between those
<bryce> good to hear, although since 2.7.99.x lacks EXA, I'm not ready to upgrade us to that quite yet
<bryce> bbl
<Sarvatt> i saw a few of the commits between those two lined up for 2.7.1 that might be the ones that fixed it
<Sarvatt> doh karmic update just now totally screwed up my fonts :D
<LLStarks> sarv
<Duke`> mesa-common-dev_7.5.0~git20090505 conflicts with libglew1.5-dev about the file "/usr/include/GL/glxew.h"
<Sarvatt> wish i would have known jaunty changed mkdir /var/run/network to a udev rule before i restarted my vps without udev, that was an adventure
<Sarvatt> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<jbarnes> apw: ping
<apw> hello
<jbarnes> apw: hey mchbar patches? :)
<apw> heh damn i remembered to send them out to our kernel list todaqy
<apw> and forgot send them out to you
<jbarnes> np... can you send them out to intel-gfx and cc bjorn so all the right bits get picked up?
<jbarnes> with your tested-by, signed-off-by etc
<apw> yeah will sort them out now
<jbarnes> cool thanks
<bryce> heya guys
<federico1> tseliot: ping
<tseliot> federico1: pong
<federico1> tseliot: hey
<federico1> tseliot: mclasen tells me you were looking for me?
<tseliot> federico1: yes, but I misread his patch which I think is ok now
<federico1> ah, ok
<tseliot> yes, nothing to worry about
<federico1> I screwed up when merging your patch for GetResourcesCurrent(), and missed how the sizes were updated
<federico1> ok, cool
<federico1> tseliot: by the way, I recall seeing a fix for when "Laptop" appears as "Laptop\n" (with an extra newline) --- do you know something about that?
<tseliot> federico1: isn't that a string that we use when we find LVDS, etc. ?
<federico1> yeah
<federico1> gnome-display-properties shows "Laptop" in the little monitor boxes, and it's also what appears in the per-monitor labels
<federico1> and I *think* we have an extra newline sneaking in, because when it actually says "Laptop", the rectangles are taller than normal
 * federico1 goes to RTFS
<tseliot> it could be. I've never noticed the problem
<federico1> ok
<federico1> oh,duh
<federico1> tseliot: return g_strdup_printf ("%s\n", vendor);
<federico1> no wonder :)
 * jbarnes waits patiently for apw's patches to show up
 * apw is smaching git-send-email with hammers as we speak
<tseliot> federico1: hehe, there was a new line then ;)
<apw> it is not playing along
<jbarnes> ah yeah it can be a pain
<jbarnes> but it's just two patches right?  just use git format-patch and send them by hand :)
<apw> jbarnes, right in the pipe.  bloody thing
<jbarnes> yay
<jbarnes> thanks
<tormod> michaellarabel: what is PTS live based on?
<michaellarabel> tormod: PTS Linux Live is going to be based upon Ubuntu
<tormod> is the development open?
<michaellarabel> It's going to be developed openly, yes. Right now it's not too far along.
<tormod> will it provide latest stuff from xorg on a regular basis?
<tormod> I am bit curious because I have been thinking of making an xorg-edgers based live CD
<michaellarabel> It will be updated quarterly in conjunction with PTS and yes, I plan to include all of the latest Xorg and kernel bits
<tormod> nice. are you alone on this, or is there a team?
<tormod> is Phoronix Media = you?
<michaellarabel> On the LiveCD? There is me plus two or three others that have voiced interest and were going to start on different things, but so far I haven't seen any work from them.
<michaellarabel> Involved with PTS in general is I plus Whuppermann plus about 12+ other random contributors and companies. Yes, I own Phoronix Media.
<tormod> thanks for the info
<michaellarabel> Yep, there is also #phoronix on FreeNode if you have more questions.
<tormod> oh, I should have asked there then :)
<bryce_> (I found the answers interesting as well)
<hallyn> is the issue with gnome-terminal not updating with compiz on (with nvidia drivers) well understood?
<kirkland> bryce_: i directed hallyn here
<kirkland> bryce_: any idea?
<hallyn> is there any solution (even just in the pipeline) other than turning off compiz
<bryce_> hallyn: dunno, I don't really do much with the proprietary -nvidia drivers
<bryce_> hallyn: you could look in launchpad to see if others have encountered the same problem and engineered a workaround
<kirkland> bryce_: anyone better i can point hallyn to?
<kirkland> hallyn: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Aly2fmeg302s&q=nvidia+gnome-terminal&sa=Search
<bryce_> kirkland: tseliot generally does more with -nvidia, although I think he's not had a lot of time for bug work lately
<hallyn> ok, i was hpoing it wasn't actually the nvidia drivers
<hallyn> was hoping it was just gnome-terminal not defining some hook or something :)
<hallyn> kirkland: ok, thanks, i'll look through those.  meanwhile in the interest of getting work done compiz is finally off :(
 * hallyn glances over at evilwm
<hallyn> maybe it's time to go back...
<bryce_> I'm not the gnome-terminal maintainer but I use it all the time on various open source drivers and have never seen or heard of that issue
<hallyn> ok, thanks.  then i'll consider it my fault for being an evil user of proprietary drivers
<bryce_> but -nvidia is sort of an X world unto itself (it reimplements half the X server inside itself) so who can say
<bryce_> hallyn: you could try -nouveau
<hallyn> (but the free drivers make my laptop run waaaay hot so not acceptable)
<hallyn> what is that?
<bryce_> that is the new open source solution for nvidia hardware
<bryce_> it's very new, but we're accepting bug reports against it now
<bryce_> new == "probably buggy"
<hallyn> will look.  thanks.
<bryce_> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/symptoms_intel.html
<jbarnes> bryce_: nice, don't like all those "freeze" and "crash" symptoms though
<jbarnes> i.e. there are way too many of them :/
<bryce_> oh if you don't like 'crash', take care not to look in xorg-server ;-)
<bryce_> (most crashes get auto-filed to xorg-server; we've got hundreds)
<jbarnes> ouch
<bryce_> the good news is most of those have detailed full backtraces associated with them
<michaellarabel> bryce_: Soon I will have new -intel results from xorg-edgers and latest karmic packages.
<bryce_> michaellarabel: thanks, that will give us some insights into if the stuff in xorg-edgers is going to improve or regress us
<bryce_> michaellarabel: btw, we also have -intel 2.7.x in the x-updates PPA, which is what I will probably be pulling in next (maybe tomorrow, maybe next week)
<mnemo> bryce: i think we should at least split crashes into xorg crashes and app crashes... currently we have some rss-glx app crashes with this tag.. i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/344604
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344604 in fglrx-installer "biof crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Medium,New]
<bryce_> mnemo: I know... but it's not easy to split them out
<bryce_> or I should say, it's difficult to come up with a way for the scripts to tell the difference
<bryce_> mnemo: I guess they could be cleaned up by hand (although be careful to also remove 'crash' from the subject, so some script doesn't re-add the 'crash' tag later)
<mnemo> yea its not like we have a lot fo those anyway
<mnemo> bryce_: btw.. did you hear about GPU lockup debugging for radeon is coming through the radeon rewrite branch
<mnemo> thats pretty cool
<mnemo> maybe we can integrate it with apport later for both intel and ati
<bryce_> hadn't heard that.  very good to hear
<mnemo> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2009-May/045486.html
<mnemo> its on a branch still though --> http://jglisse.livejournal.com/1822.html
<mnemo> so it might be long before we see it in ubuntu
<bryce_> kewl
<Sarvatt> tormod's trying to get that running in the radeon crack ppa - https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/radeon 
<tormod> well that stuff sits in the kernel, so I am not sure. maybe through drm-snapshots
<tormod> (the lockup debugging I mean)
<michaellarabel> bryce_: 2D is running faster with the latest karmic and xorg-edgers, though OpenGL may have a problem. Waiting for the tests to finish to see what the logs say.
<mnemo> michaellarabel: are you comparing to intrepid as well?
<michaellarabel> mnemo: I may, once I see what these karmic results look like.
<mnemo> once we get out of the woods with the UXA bugs and enable it by default in karmic, it would be very interesting to see results against intrepid
<michaellarabel> bryce_ and tormod and anyone else interested in the latest: http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=profile&u=phoronix-27748-28806-30895 though yeah, several of the tests are failing with the latest karmic/xorg-edgers right now. Though surprisingly 2D did worse in some.
<tormod> michaellarabel: it says "Mesa 7.4", did you not upgrade mesa?
<michaellarabel> hmm I upgraded everything, but will check for some reason if it got left behind.
<bryce_> michaellarabel: interesting... I wonder how much of the improvement is due to the new driver, and how much to the kernel.  I've been suspecting it is mostly the latter...
<michaellarabel> tormod: Ah, you're right, for some reason Mesa got left behind. But upgrading that now.
<bryce_> michaellarabel: also, I assume both cases are with UXA enabled?
<michaellarabel> defaults in both case, so EXA for 9.04.
<bryce_> oh wait, I see EXA
<tormod> so 9.04 is the better on all test except the Rects Blended?
<michaellarabel> tormod: Transformed Blit Bilinear did better on the latest
<michaellarabel> albeit very small
<michaellarabel> tormod: Yeah, Mesa is working now, though hitting another bug.
<tormod> bug like in crasher?
<michaellarabel> Once OpenArena is done running at the final screen, it now locks up.
<michaellarabel> smokin-guns is at least running, will have those numbers soon
#ubuntu-x 2009-05-07
<michaellarabel> bryce_: http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=profile&u=phoronix-16000-27009-5265 no major change in 3D performance at least with smokin-guns, but bugs in other tests.
 * bryce_ nods
<tjaalton> heh, so dropping patch 107 from the server killed fglrx performance
<mnemo> seems so
<tjaalton> the corruption happens on ati and nvidia too
<tjaalton> so uxa is not a solution
<tjaalton> s/a/the(
<tjaalton> gah
<mnemo> aah
<mnemo> nasty
<tjaalton> and fglrx should be obsolete RSN anyway :)
<mnemo> RSN ?
<tjaalton> real soon now
<mnemo> you mean with radeon rewrite branch or are you being ironical? i only use intel so I have no clue
<tjaalton> r6/7xx support in mesa
<mnemo> will be fast enough to play 3d games etc?
<tjaalton> I guess
<mnemo> that'd be great
<bryce_> apw: hey, how is the backporting going?  anything I could help on?
<jbarnes> yay
 * jbarnes builds his first compiz deb
<tormod> Sarvatt: the mesa build fails in karmic - bug 373214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373214 in linux-ports "/usr/include/asm/* is not present in linux-libc-dev" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373214
<Sarvatt> ah glad theres already a bug report on it, i was going to give it a few hours before digging into it
<Sarvatt> yuck, www.woodtv.com is crashing UXA 100% of the time for me and another person. anyone on 2.6.3 or 2.7.0 using uxa that could try to load that site?
<Sarvatt> oh Duke`, fixed that libglew1.5-dev problem, they started shipping the headers in mesa starting in 7.5 and the mesa-common-dev.install was grabbing one. sorry about that
<Duke`> oki
<Duke`> np
<bryce_> heya Sarvatt
<bryce_> tormod: btw I've finally redirected the ubuntu X bug mail to the x-swat mailing list, so you can safely join the ubuntu-x-swat team now if you wish.
<tormod> bryce_: cool, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2009-05-08
<jtholmes> wondered if anyone is interested that reporter of bug 363533 says not installing the proprietary drivers cures the hibernation problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363533 in pm-utils "ATI Radeon HD 3670 Proprietary FGLRX Drivers break Suspend, Hibernate and major performance issues." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363533
<bryce_> jtholmes: that's interesting info, although in Karmic we're going to be pushing to move away from -fglrx and favor -ati more heavily
<bryce_> so while it is useful to have that bug there for other users that encounter the problem, it's unlikely we'll do anything about it ourselves.
<bryce_> jtholmes: well, aside from redoubling efforts to fix whatever issues with -ati drove the user to try -fglrx to begin with ;-)
<jtholmes> bryce, ok thanks, i have had lots of hibernation bugs i have responded to and wondered what the status quo was concerning them and you answered that, thx
<Sarvatt> well thats not good, findutils in karmic was broken causing linux-libc-dev to not build right but still get published, but the fixed findutils cant build because linux-libc-dev is broken and most builds are failing
<bryce> >.<
<Sarvatt> looks like https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20152 is still rearing its ugly head for me on intel, at least i've never triggered the crash unless it was on purpose
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20152 in Driver/intel "[G45/GM965 UXA] cannot view JPG in firefox when running UXA (lots of errors in dmesg)" [Major,New]
<apw> anyone know why the xserver is directly interfering with mtrr assignments
<apw> bryce, ... need some intsite into the x-servers mind when you are about
<mnemo> im speculating but maybe intel cards use mtrr to reserve a chunk of memory for their graphics memory?
<tseliot> jcristau: I'm getting this error? Any ideas as to why this is happening?  undefined reference to `_XiGetDevicePresenceNotifyEvent(_XDisplay*)'
<tseliot> s/I'm getting this error?/I'm getting this error/
<tseliot> jcristau: I get that when I call DevicePresence (display, device_presence_event_type, event_class)
<tjaalton> tseliot: don't be shy, just try #xorg-devel ;)
<tseliot> tjaalton: you're right, I wrote it in the wrong chatroom (I clicked on the wrong tab in pidgin) ;)
<tseliot> tjaalton: now that I think about it, isn't this a bug in the ubuntu package? nm /usr/lib/libXi.so | grep _XiGetDevicePresenceNotifyEvent
<tseliot> nm: /usr/lib/libXi.so: no symbols
<seb128> tseliot: nm --dynamic /usr/lib/libXi.so ?
<tseliot> seb128: ah, now it says 00006920 T _XiGetDevicePresenceNotifyEvent
<seb128> so it seems correctly defined
<seb128> ldd binary | grep libXi
<seb128> you might have a local install taking over?
<seb128> is your error a build time or run time one ?
<tseliot> no, I didn't install libXi from external sources
<tseliot> build time
<seb128> you lack a -lXi then
<seb128> you pkg-config call might not be listing xi
<tseliot> seb128: but I can use Xi otherwise: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m399e04a9
<tseliot> this is the first time it happens
<seb128> you get the same issue by running
<seb128> "g++  -o daemon debug/main.o debug/xmlhandler.o debug/loopthread.o debug/xevents.o debug/moc_inputdaemon.o debug/moc_loopthread.o debug/moc_xevents.o    -L/usr/lib -lXi -lQtDBus -lQtXml -lQtGui -lQtCore -lpthread"
<seb128> in your source?
<tseliot> yep
<seb128> what is xevents.cpp:110 exactly?
<seb128> can you copy the line there ?
<tseliot> DevicePresence (display, device_presence_event_type, event_class);
<seb128> where is the `_XiGetDevicePresenceNotifyEvent(_XDisplay*)' call?
<tseliot> DevicePresence() in XInput.h: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2b978c05
<tseliot> in /usr/include/X11/extensions/XInput.h that is
<seb128> ok so I don't know, maybe that's a c++ thing or a libxi issue
<seb128> usually if you have the correct .h included and the -lXi that should work
<tseliot> ok, thanks
<jcristau> the _XiGetDevicePresenceNotifyEvent decl should be protected by extern "C" in c++
<tseliot> jcristau: how do I do that?
<tseliot> aah, I get it
<jcristau> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libXi/tree/include/X11/extensions/XInput.h#n160
<tseliot> jcristau: ok, so I would have to patch the ubuntu package to do that in the header file
<tseliot> jcristau: that did it, thanks a lot
<tseliot> tjaalton: do you mind if I write a patch about it ^^ for an SRU? 
<tjaalton> tseliot: no, it's needed in jaunty?
<tseliot> tjaalton: yes, otherwise we can't use Xinput notifications in C++
<tjaalton> tseliot: sure, go ahead
<tseliot> tjaalton: ok
<jcristau> tseliot: preventing use of c++ sounds like a feature :)
<tseliot> :-P
<mnemo> bryce: just FYI --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/368049/comments/36   im not sure at all it's something to be concerned about but I thought you might want to know about it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 368049 in mesa "compiz crashes gnome desktop using default ati driver (radeon X600)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<jbarnes> hm according to 358608 claws plugins have been 'synced', but apparently only in karmic, according to the claws-mail-extra-plugins page
<tjaalton> jbarnes: yes, syncing happens only in the devel release, but it appears jaunty needs fixing too
<tjaalton> so the bug needs a jaunty task
<jbarnes> yeah I can't see html mail! :)
<tjaalton> what a drag :)
<tjaalton> jbarnes: I opened a jaunty task, so hopefully it'll be fixed soon ;)
<jbarnes> tjaalton: cool thanks
<tjaalton> the problem is that claws-mail in jaunty is 3.6.1, when karmic has 3.7.1, so a matching -extra-plugins should be obtained somewhere
<jbarnes> right I think it's mainly a matter of building the plugins against what's in jaunty though
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> ok so it's really trivial.. I'll upload it to proposed
<jbarnes> tjaalton: thanks a lot
<jbarnes> what's the url for that?  I can try it now
<tjaalton> we only have source uploads, so the binary will be ready once it is
<jbarnes> ah ok
<tjaalton> jbarnes: 32 or 64bit?
<jbarnes> 64
<tjaalton> damn
<tjaalton> would've built it for you :)
<tjaalton> because I think it'll take a while until it's accepted
<jbarnes> oh there's no big hurry
<jbarnes> on my other machine I just downloaded the karmic packages
<jbarnes> but I'd rather not do that this time
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<bdmurray> bryce: with regards to libGL.so crashes it can be provided by how many packages?
<bryce> mesa, fglrx, and -nvidia
<bryce> so, counting the 3 nvidia source packages, there are 5 packages that provide it afaik
<bdmurray> Okay, I was thinking about a package hook for rss-glx and xscreensaver but if there are basically 3 choices it may be unnecessary
<bdmurray> because fglrx and nvidia should show up as proprietary modules
<bryce> right
<tseliot> bdmurray: do you still have that script that you used on launchpad with X-Kit to validate xorg.conf files?
<bdmurray> tseliot: probably
<bdmurray> tseliot: However, it was written using python-launchpad-bugs and not launchpadlib.  Then again I think launchpadlib would be inadequate for part of it.
<tseliot> bdmurray: I have to give a speech on X-Kit at an event organised by a LUG and I was wondering if I could show a snippet from your script to show the different uses of X-Kit
<tseliot> it doesn't have to work, it should be something that I can show
<tseliot> well, only some small parts
<bdmurray> tseliot: when do you need it by?
<tseliot> bdmurray: my presentation will be on May 15
<tseliot> but I'm writing it with Latex so it would be nice to have the script a few days before that date
<bryce> tseliot: where are you presenting?
<bryce> er sorry
<bryce> bdmurray: where are you presenting?
<bdmurray> bryce: you were right the first time
<tseliot> bryce: here in Lecce, Italy
<tseliot> it's a "geek evening"
<bryce> cool
<bdmurray> tseliot: I've e-mailed it to you
<tseliot> bdmurray: fantastic! Thanks
<bryce> heya jbarnes
<jbarnes> hi
<Sarvatt> ohh, didnt notice the 2.7.1 updates already started making it in 2.7 branch, lets see if it was those 3 commits that fixed the random UXA hangs I got
<bryce> cool
<bryce> I've just finished merging 2.7.0 and uploaded it to karmic
<bryce> Sarvatt: if you can match up 2.7.1 patches to bug's in launchpad that get fixed, would you mind mentioning that on the bug report, or updating the title to say (Needs 2.7.1)?
<bryce> that way when I pull in 2.7.1 it'll make it easier to know what bugs get closed by it
<jbarnes> bryce: likewise if there are patches in git master that you want in 2.7.1 send a note to intel-gfx
<bryce> jbarnes: ok, when does that release?
<jbarnes> rsn
<jbarnes> cworth is soliciting nominations
<bryce> hrm, ok well technically I'm supposed to be off today, so guess I'll wait and cherrypick later as needed
<Sarvatt> sure, i really need to sit down and figure out which commit fixed the random UXA hangs I got for months, it was fixed somewhere between 2.7.99.1 snapshot and Call down to lower CloseScreen before shutting down DRM allocator, only8 commits between those
<jbarnes> bryce: heh yeah enjoy your time off :)
<Sarvatt> 3 of those are already in 2.7.1 so i'm testing that right now :D
<bryce> jbarnes: I've got a few quirks I should send in, but not critical for 2.7.1
<bryce> also patch 119_drm_bo_unreference_needs_null.patch seems like it should be upstreamed... I'm fairly sure I had sent a bug report in on it so not sure why it wasn't in 2.7.0 so need to research that some more
<bryce> it fixed a bunch of crashers for us, and I think you thumbed up it for us
<jbarnes> the libdrm patch? I think that's in libdrm already, though maybe not part of a release yet
<bryce> no, this one:
<bryce>              if (!pPriv->textured && drm_intel_bo_pin(pPriv->buf, 4096) != 0) {
<bryce>                  drm_intel_bo_unreference(pPriv->buf);
<bryce> +                pPriv->buf = NULL;
<bryce>                  xf86DrvMsg(pScrn->scrnIndex, X_ERROR,
<bryce>                             "Failed to pin xv buffer\n");
<jbarnes> hm I thought we had a fix like that included
<jbarnes> but if not yeah you should raise it on the list
<bryce> yeah maybe it got fixed some other way... I need to research it more
<albert23> bryce: that one was only fixed in master (fdo 21060)
<Sarvatt> wow that was fast albert23 :D
<bryce> albert23: ok
<Sarvatt> its in 2.7 branch as of 8 minutes ago now bryce
<Sarvatt> hmm 116_8xx_disable_dri.patch doesn't apply even though src/i830_driver.c hasnt been touched since 2.7.0, i dont think debian merged the actual 2.7.0 release
<Sarvatt> yep they merged 2.6.99.903 and called it xserver-xorg-video-intel-2_2.7.0-1
<Sarvatt> no front buffer tiling in KMS in that..
<jcristau> Sarvatt: what?
<jcristau> Sarvatt: that's not true afaict
<Sarvatt> I was building 2.7.1 using bryce's debian/ from the karmic package he just pushed and one of the patches didn't apply, so i looked through debian's git at what its based off of
<Sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-intel.git;a=commit;h=3663596a9d918283442493e5e3f61ff912f4a97a was the merge
<Sarvatt> last commit was    1 commit 121bd7ff7cfd9a43fbb61fa56f06ba2d2b55035e
<Sarvatt>    2 Author: Carl Worth <cworth@cworth.org>
<Sarvatt>    3 Date:   Fri Apr 10 14:08:00 2009 -0700
<Sarvatt>    4 
<Sarvatt>    5     Increment version to 2.6.99.903 for release
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-intel.git;a=commit;h=cff6cf9adc4235af5cc73a47bb272c81635fc8b2
<jcristau> well, http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-intel.git;a=log;h=3663596a9d918283442493e5e3f61ff912f4a97a
<Sarvatt> oh you're right, I'm sorry
<jcristau> the only diff with the 2.7.0 tag is in the NEWS, RELEASING and README files.  not sure why, but not very important.
<Sarvatt> xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.7.1 is looking really good, haven't been able to crash it for 45 minutes when I could crash UXA on 2.7.0 and earlier in 5 tops before. i guess those backported post 2.7.99.1 fixes were the ones that fixed me up if I dont end up crashing soon :)
#ubuntu-x 2009-05-09
<Sarvatt> yep xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.7.1 rc1 is working great here. here's my results vs phoronix's from the other day http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=robert-27839-18675-31010
<Sarvatt> not looking so hot there in KMS/UXA - http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=robert-26126-19706-24854
<Duke`_> since we have mesa 7.5 in xorg-edgers, is Gallium 3D used for intel hardware?
<bryce> Sarvatt: bugger, where's that magical performance boost we're supposed to get?
<tjaalton> Duke`_: no, gallium is not built by default, and I doubt the driver is useful yet
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-10
<Pelo> anyone home ?
<Pelo> I've just purchaged an  intel core i5 650 with integrated graphics,  it's not currently supported in the 2.6.32 kernel, is this the right place to get help ?
<johanbr> Pelo, you could try a 2.6.34-rc kernel
<johanbr> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Pelo> I think i'm using a more recent one   2.6.34.996 
<johanbr> so that works?
<Pelo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/current/
<Pelo> well the computer works,  I don'T think I'M getting anything extra out of the graphics,  videos are still shoppy if I do anyting special , I didn'T try to install and enable compiz yet 
<Pelo> how do I check what ... driver is being used ?
<johanbr> look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pelo> any specific line I should be looking at ?
<johanbr> might be easiest if you put it on a pastebin and post the link
<Pelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/430852/
<Pelo> btw xorg.conf is empty
<Pelo> thanks for the help johanbr 
<johanbr> empty xorg.conf is normal
<johanbr> and you're welcome
<johanbr> looks like you're using the Intel driver, as you should: [    21.335] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Clarkdale
<Pelo> line 221 i'M seeing output hdmi1 connected but tehchnicaly it'S the dvi port
<Pelo> johanbr, so it is your opinion that I could enable compiz ?
<johanbr> that's probably just a minor cosmetic thing
<johanbr> looks like acceleration is working: [    21.890] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
<johanbr> so yes, compiz should work fine
<Pelo> I've got a vid playing, if I grab the xchat window and move it around the vid stops, the sounds continues but the video freezes 
<Pelo> takes a couple of seconds for the video to catch up 
<johanbr> oh...
<Pelo> I read about something similar in a post about jaunty 
<johanbr> it may well be that the driver still needs some work for your chipset
<Pelo> ok 
<Pelo> this particular processor is barely 5 months old ...
<johanbr> I believe the decision was made to stick with slightly older userspace parts for lucid
<Pelo> it's the first time ever I've been able to afford ... recent hardware 
<johanbr> you could try enabling the xorg-edgers ppa and see if there's a difference
<johanbr> but don't do that unless you know how to recover from X not starting
<Pelo> got that enabled, but it didn'T do much , I also tried to enable the intel-gfx-testing/ppa but that just gives me an error during  the apt-get update 
<johanbr> I think some of those other graphics ppa's were merged into the main xorg-edgers ppa
<Pelo> johanbr, I've been helping in #ubuntu for a couple of years,  I can recover from a broken x and more , I'm not scare of stuff like that, this computer isn'T  mission critical either, , mind you I would be annoying 
<johanbr> you could also look at www.intellinuxgraphics.org
<Pelo> any thoughts at what chipset/package I should be looking at ?
<johanbr> the 2.11.0 release I guess would be most interesting
<johanbr> but it may well be that you need a very recent kernel and X server for that to work
<Pelo> I'M gonna bookmark this and get back to it tomorrow, it's getting late here and I've never had much luck with git stuff 
<johanbr> alright
<johanbr> there is a tarball for the release, though
<Pelo> yeah I'm dling that right now 
<Pelo> thanks again for the help
<johanbr> you're welcome
<Pelo> wtf is  fontsproto ?
 * Pelo is compiling the tarball
<johanbr> headers for X font stuff, I think
<Pelo> oh, cool I think I got all the dependencies satisfied 
<Pelo> ok , make didn,T take long, I guess I'M ready to make install , wish me luck 
<johanbr> good luck :)
<Pelo> wow that was quick 
<Pelo> I gess I need to reboot now, brb 
<Pelo> johanbr, still around ?
<johanbr> yep
<Pelo> how would I check which dirver I'm using ? log again ? 
<johanbr> yep
<johanbr> should have the version number
<Pelo> got a search string for me ?
<johanbr> hmm, well I see now your old log already said "module version = 2.11.0"
<johanbr> so it would appear you were already running that release
<Pelo> 21.096] 	compiled for 1.8.0.902, module version = 2.11.0
<Pelo> oh, ok 
<johanbr> so I guess nothing's changed?
<Pelo> nope,  first thing I checked was if the video was still lagging when I did other thing 
<Pelo> on the other hand,  flash vid from the internet are no longer choppy in fullscreen 
<Pelo> go figure 
<Pelo> the flash thing was on my previous comp
<Pelo> I guess with all the ppa loaded in my sources.list I can just wait for an update that will fix my isses 
<Pelo> any clue on how to get the kernel ppa ?
<johanbr> I think the kernel ppa is not actually a proper ppa
<johanbr> i.e, you have to download the debs and install by hand
<Pelo> found one, not sure if it's gonna work https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Pelo> that dl deb thing is what I did to get the one I have now 
<johanbr> looks like that ppa only has a 2.6.32 kernel
<Pelo> you're right,  sigh.... 
<Pelo> I'll deal with this tomorrow, thanks for the moral support and the help johanbr , have a good night 
<Pelo> or morning or whatever it is where  you are 
<johanbr> you're welcome
<johanbr> g'night
<tjaalton> ho ho ho
 * bryceh waves
<Duke`> christmas father? /o\
<tjaalton> hey bryceh, got yourself in BEL in time? :)
<RAOF> Good morning!
<bryceh> tjaalton, yep
<lucazade> rusty232323 ping
<rusty3737373> pong
<rusty3737373> i'm the same rusty
<rusty3737373> but i don't have the netbook at now
<lucazade> i've installed deb from the script and i've to login as safe gnome... should be something wrong
<rusty3737373> this nigth i'll try with sources instead of debs
<lucazade> let me know if you find the issue
<rusty3737373> i put some issues in the wiki yesterday with logs
<lucazade> seen
<rusty3737373> i've to go
<rusty232323> i'll try to install again all debs with script and then i'll disable composite in xorg
<rusty232323> i'm reinstalling all system
<rusty232323> @lucazade It works!!! thx!
 * Pelo is gonna squat in the channel until he gets full support for is intel core i5 650 integrated gpu 
<bjsnider> Pelo, i would have expected that it already was supported
<Pelo> no compiz and video gets choppy when you move other windows around 
<bjsnider> what gpu did they put on it?
<Pelo> clarkdale ?
<Pelo> i,ve upgraded the kernel to 2.6.34-996, I've got the latest intel-glx..... 2.11 I tink 
<Pelo> module version = 2.11.0
 * ilmari is getting annoying X/kernel deadlocks on i7 (arrandale)
<Pelo> I'm disapointed because this is the first time I can afford "recent" hardware and having it not work 100% is a bit dissapointing
 * Pelo yucks at the repetition
<Pelo> ilmari, how many cores in your i7 ?
<ilmari> 2
<ilmari> (and HT)
<Pelo> and how any cores does the system monitor tell you you have ?
<Pelo> ht &
<Pelo> ?
<ilmari> hyperthreading
<Pelo> my i5 is 2 cores ht as well, but the system monitor sees 4 cores ( processors) , which puzzles me 
<ilmari> so four in /proc/cpuinfo, but only two distinct core IDs
<ilmari> it's four execution units, some of which share most of the hardware
<Pelo> oh, ok , I get ut 
<Pelo> it
<Pelo> back later 
<bjsnider> !find /usr/lib/pkgconfig/x11.pc lucid
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/pkgconfig/x11.pc found in libx11-dev
<Sarvatt> this X mess in maverick is going to take awhile to clean up, I was merging libx11 since it has the silly klingon change but there are a ton of libs waiting to go through NEW that have to be done one at a time with the udeb changes
<Sarvatt> not to mention all the drivers were synced and require xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2:1.7.6.901) that needs merging too
<hyperair> klingon change?
<Sarvatt> yeah added klingon language support..
<hyperair> swt
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> what mess?
<BUGabundo> cause I'm on MM
<Sarvatt> just the fact about 30 or so synced packages didn't build :D
<Sarvatt> all the libs are in depwait for libx11-dev (>= 2:1.3.3-2), all the drivers are in depwait for xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2:1.7.6.901)
<Sarvatt> theres nothing to worry about BUGabundo, it just wont get built until things are fixed up..
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-11
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, what do you mean they added klingon language support?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: http://rbtcollins.wordpress.com/2010/02/06/adding-new-languages-to-ubuntu/
<bjsnider> um
<bjsnider> at least they're not wasting time creating solutions-in-search-of-problems
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: it would be nice if you managed to persuade him either to maintain the package or drop the changes :)
<Bernardo> hi
<lucazade> hi
<bryceh> Sarvatt, you around?
<lucazade> Bernardo ping
<outlaw45> hi...
<outlaw45> anyone still working on GMA500?
<lucazade> hi
<lucazade> outlaw45
<outlaw45> hi
<outlaw45> I'm at work at the moment, so reacting might be at bit slow now and then ;)
<lucazade> me too.. so np
<lucazade> have you seen bugs report on google code?
<lucazade> there are all the remaining bugs
<lucazade> brb
<outlaw45> added a workaround to the forum for buf 17
<outlaw45> bug..
<outlaw45> just added a link to the bug report
<outlaw45> @lucazade: added a workaround to the forum for bug 17, also linked it in the bug report
<outlaw45> I believe we have to concentrate on bug 16, if we fix that we can check if the other bugs still exists
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16 in rosetta ""Swedish" and "Swedish (Sweden)" should be the same language" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16
<lucazade1> outlaw45... you are right.. we should fix that bug although it's a pain in the ass
<outlaw45> the backtrace you added to the report, is that the same I posted here a few days ago?
<outlaw45> I think we need the expertice from the people on this channel to debug this..
<lucazade1> similar but not the same... some rows missing like "miDoCopy" 
<outlaw45> I read something from bernardo about gdb (?) but I'm not familiar with it...
<outlaw45> ok.. I'll try to look at it tonight
<lucazade1> neither do i
<lucazade1> btw let's try to fix what we know like blacklisting modules (vga16fb, i915) and adding indicator to deb packages
<lucazade1> also investigate on acpi errors that break battery status and brightness hotkeys
<outlaw45> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Xorg/Debugging, at the section about KMS-related issues
<lucazade1> dkms is broken as well
<outlaw45> they mention the boot parameter 'drm.debug=15'
<outlaw45> if you reinstall the kernel module?
<outlaw45> it installed fine at my system yesterday, but that was a fresh install
<lucazade1> on a kernel upgrade the kernel module is not be compiled
<outlaw45> owh ok..
<outlaw45> I'll first updated the kernel and then ran the script :p
<outlaw45> gladly..
<lucazade1> brb
<outlaw45> have to go to a meeting
<outlaw45> be back when I can ;)
<Pelo> morning folks , anyone around ?
<Pelo> I'M running ubuntu 10-04 on a  intel core i5 650 with an integrated gpu (clarksdale)
<Pelo> I can't use compiz and video playback is choppy when I move other windows around regardless of the quality of the video 
<Pelo> oddly enough, I have none of these problem if I run 10.04 as a live session ( from the cd ) 
<Pelo> compiz works fine , and video works great 
<Pelo> ... 
<Pelo> how can I install the driver from the live cd and use that instead of what I'm guessing is the intel driver 
<Pelo> back later 
<Pelo> <Pelo> I'M running ubuntu 10-04 on a  intel core i5 650 with an integrated gpu (clarksdale)
<Pelo> <Pelo> I can't use compiz and video playback is choppy when I move other windows around regardless of the quality of the video 
<Pelo> <Pelo> oddly enough, I have none of these problem if I run 10.04 as a live session ( from the cd ) 
<Pelo> <Pelo> compiz works fine , and video works great 
<Pelo> <Pelo> how can I install the driver from the live cd and use that instead of what I'm guessing is the intel driver 
<jcristau> Pelo: the live cd uses the same software.
<Pelo> jcristau, then explain why I can use compiz and non choppy vid on the live cd but not once i've installed 
<jcristau> i forgot my crystal ball at home this morning, sorry
<Pelo> you have to admit it's damn odd 
<Pelo> I'm gonna clean install again later and see what is up 
<tjaalton> did you happen to install nvidia/fglrx on it?
<jcristau> hey timo
<Pelo> tjaalton, not that I know of, this is a bran new computer 
<tjaalton> hi jcristau, long time no see
<Pelo> I had to over write a i386 install in order to install amd64 
<tjaalton> Pelo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log would confirm, or 'glxinfo |grep vendor'
<Pelo> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Pelo> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<Pelo> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<tjaalton> ok, so it's probably using vesa
<tjaalton> the logfile then
<tjaalton> use pastebin
<Pelo> looking in synaptic I havd fglrx-modaliases installed and xserver-xorg-video-radeon 
<tjaalton> those are harmless
<Pelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431642/
<Pelo> I also made a copy of the xorg.0.log file from the live cd session if you are interested 
<Pelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431645/
<tjaalton> eh
<tjaalton> X.Org X Server 1.8.0.902 (1.8.1 RC 2)
<Pelo> yes ?
<tjaalton> where did you get that from?
<tjaalton> oh, xorg-edgers of course
<Pelo> got the 2.6.34 .... rc7 kernel and the xorg-edger stuff
<Pelo> trying to fix the issue 
<jcristau> lolz
<tjaalton> well it's hard to debug
<tjaalton> since it's not what you installed from the cd
<jcristau> "i installed random packages from random stuff, and now stuff doesn't work"
<jcristau> s/stuff/places/
<Pelo> jcristau, didn't work to start with, if it had I would have had no reason to install the random stuff
<Pelo> like I said earlier, I'll clean install and compare
<Pelo> I'll be back when I have a clean install to compare to ,  thanks 
<tseliot> Sarvatt: did you have a look at mandriva's psb packages?
<tseliot> they renamed libdrm
<tjaalton> and now they are for sale.. coincidence? :)
<tseliot> hehehe
<tseliot> the poulsbo curse
<Dr_Jakob> That is actually a bit scary you know.
<Sarvatt> tseliot: yeah - https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/psb/+packages
<tseliot> Sarvatt: ah, so there are no diversions, right?
<Sarvatt> yup installs alongside libdrm fine
<tseliot> Sarvatt: what's left to do?
<Sarvatt> xpsb-glx
<Sarvatt> why did you have it build mesa?
<tseliot> ah, those blobs
<tseliot> I did what?
<Sarvatt> yeah, it's building libGL for some reason I can't understand
<Sarvatt> in the changelog you had it start building mesa in the latest update back in jaunty
<tseliot> in the log of xpsb-glx?
<Sarvatt> yeah
<tseliot> weird, is this from my PPA?
<Sarvatt> it works fine with the system mesa from what I can see when I messed with someone elses system, I dont know why its building its own mesa and not sure if I should just drop it because converting it over to alternatives is a lot more work
<tseliot> * debian/rules:     - Build libGl.so*
<tseliot> hmm...
<tseliot> I guess my brain removed that part of my life from memory
<excalibas> Hello, I have a very strange problem, I have an evil VIA k8m890ce/k8n890ce (onboard) card that have lots of problems (mouse pointer is a square of pixels and openoffice menu dont show). Now I plugged an Nvidia card but still use the onboard vga plug and the picture looks nice
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431722/
<excalibas> Can someone explain why this happens please and how can I do this widouth the nvidia card (I have 2 more computers like this and only one nvidia...)
<tseliot> excalibas: it's hard to tell without your /var/log/Xorg.0.log . Maybe you're using nouveau
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I'm getting the code to see what I did
<tseliot> Sarvatt: ok, I guess the answer is I don't know why I did it but it's definitely wrong. That package should just install the blobs
<tseliot> also adding support for alternatives would be very easy to do
<excalibas> tseliot, http://pastebin.com/cBLNV7cF my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tseliot> excalibas: you're still using chrome
<excalibas> tseliot, Is there a way to make this settings withouth the nvidia card?
<excalibas> tseliot, I just pulgged the nvidia on the pci-e didnt install drivers 
<tseliot> do you have a log without the nvidia card? (also dmesg would be useful)
<excalibas> tseliot, I will give you this in a minute, dmesg is the output of dmesg right?
<tseliot> yep
<excalibas> http://silva.pastebin.com/GdJLuxH2
<Sarvatt> ack they uploaded 2.6.34 to maverick now
<Sarvatt> we need to update libdrm/nouveau ASAP since everyone using nouveau is broken now then...
<excalibas> dmesg http://silva.pastebin.com/w1BCmz0F
<Sarvatt> plus the blob doesn't work with 2.6.34 without patches so people on nvidia cards are really screwed :)
<excalibas> tseliot, this is without nvidia
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> oh 2.6.34
<tseliot> Sarvatt: alternatives should be used in libdrm-poulsbo though, as they do in mandriva: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/431735/
<Sarvatt> tseliot: I went the fedora route with libdrm-poulsbo because I do not see how relevant making alternatives for xserver's loaders in libdrm are
<Sarvatt> they aren't making alternatives for libdrm, just xserver's files..
<excalibas> I have tried Ubuntu 9.04 9.10 10.04 xubuntu, puredyne, fedora, mandriva and always have the same problem with the graphics (or worse) 
<excalibas> tseliot, any idea what I can do?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi, i am currently building 2.6.34-1.6 for lucid in my ppa. i will copy it to edgers when it's ready
<Sarvatt> ricotz: no need, i'm copying it straight from maverick..
<ricotz> Sarvatt, ok
<tseliot> excalibas: I don't see any errors in the logs. Maybe the vga arbiter is doing something right when 2 cards are available but I'm just guessing here. I don't know the chrome driver
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=linux&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick -- can copy packages straight on launchpad
<tseliot> Sarvatt: right, their update-alternatives can create links even if the files don't exist yet
<Sarvatt> tseliot: why do you need to create the links though?
<excalibas> what if I put the nvidia card, genetate a xorg.conf and then remove the card, could it help?
<Sarvatt> we already install the libs to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/standard/
<Sarvatt> err no we dont, we used to
<Sarvatt> it uses the standard libdri/libglx though i dont see why it needs to do that
<excalibas> we have 3 computers with this evil card. I try to convert ppl to Linux but then the mouse is a big square and I say "Oh its just a bug next updade will be cool" I say this for more than one year now and ppl still use winblows slow as hell but works...
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I guess it doesn't need that then. An empty alternative file would be fine (as in the case of mesa)
<tseliot> excalibas: I don't think a xorg.conf would help. I can understand your frustration but upstream (i.e. whoever maintains the openchrome driver) should deal with this bug
<tseliot> Sarvatt: or no alternative file at all would be fine too ;)
<tseliot> actually better, as mesa already provides one
<Sarvatt> ricotz: ok launchpad is still oopsing trying to copy packages so go ahead and copy yours :)
<Sarvatt> i'm going to have to rebuild the world in edgers manually at this rate to get maverick set up :(
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i will try when the build is ready
<ricotz> i will copy it with the binaries, hopefully it didnt oops then
<ricotz> Sarvatt, what right do one need to copy packages from the main repos to a ppa?
<Sarvatt> none
<excalibas> Very sorry, you don't have to deal with my frustrations and I know you try to help.
<Sarvatt> just rights to upload to that PPA, 
<Sarvatt> excalibas: reporting the problem here would be your best bet since its not ubuntu specific and its a really weird problem that people more familiar with the hardware would know how to fix better - http://openchrome.org/
<ricotz> Sarvatt, yeah, but i dont see a option to copy a package from like here "https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/2.6.34-1.6" to a ppa of mine
<Sarvatt> oh you have to do it through the link i did up there, it doesn't show up on the packages page
<bigjools> hi folks
<bigjools> package copying is rather broken
<bigjools> we're putting a fix out tomorrow
<Sarvatt> \o/ thanks for the heads up bigjools!
<ricotz> Sarvatt, ah ok, i overread that
<ricotz> bigjools, i just tried to copy a small package and it worked
<bigjools> Sarvatt: the guy who's fixing it was out sick for a while today but is back on it again now
<bigjools> ricotz: there are some situations where it won't, it's pot luck
<ricotz> bigjools, i have been there, i was surprised that it work
<excalibas> Sarvatt, The thing is the problem is so strange I don't really know what to write on the bug report, but I will try
<bigjools> the bug is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/575426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575426 in soyuz "SHA1-based copy checking breaks when there are expired sources in the target" [Critical,In progress]
<lucazade> Bernardo: psb-kernel-headers and psb-kernel-modules should be no longer needed, am i wrong? because they are still present in bernardo-debs
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> lucazade: yes, forgot to remove those
<lucazade> hi
<lucazade> ok ok
<lucazade> haven't tried new debs yet
<lucazade> we got lot of feedback on forum and wiki
<lucazade> :)
<Bernardo> I saw
<Bernardo> :)
<Bernardo> Sarvatt, tseliot: I cleaned somewhat the debs today
<Bernardo> lucazade: did you try building them?
<lucazade> no because i haven't got time
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: I've tried a few times to download your git repo, but it times out
<lucazade> i'll try tonight because i'm going out now
<Bernardo> lucazade: it should build now. I found a stupid error I had made with quilt on xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Bernardo> Anyway, I cleaned my lucid install, and did all from scratch
<lucazade> perfect.. i'll rebuild everything just for the sake of
<Bernardo> found a error in libdrm-poulsbo, and that one in xserver
<Bernardo> also removed mesa from xpsb-glx, right now it only installs the binary blobs and removes existing redirections
<lucazade> do you have composite disabled?
<Bernardo> no
<Bernardo> it works well on my 1101ha
<lucazade> after a clean installation i had to enable it
<lucazade> don't know what is different
<lucazade> :|
<lucazade> is the installation script right? right packages?
<Bernardo> yours is a acer 751h?
<lucazade> yes
<Bernardo> I didn't test the installation script - and I've just renamed almost all packages....
<lucazade> but at the beginning it was working with composite
<lucazade> i saw
<lucazade> great
<Bernardo> I added the suffix 1004um* to those that didn't have it
<lucazade> is getting my crazy
<Bernardo> lol
<Bernardo> sorry about that...
<lucazade> heheh lol
<lucazade> i can live with
<Bernardo> I also added the blacklist entries to poulsbo.conf, are you sure we don't need to blacklist i915?
<lucazade> i removed it.. it works
<lucazade> don't know why
<Bernardo> well, it seems now the problem is with vga16fb
<lucazade> really?
<lucazade> ah ok
<lucazade> don't you want to blacklist?
<Bernardo> I blacklisted that one also
<Bernardo> :)
<lucazade> about opengl? 
<lucazade> *sabdfl help us*
<Bernardo> opengl? first we'll need to fix 3d + video... :(
<jcristau> why would you need to blacklist i915?
<Bernardo> It used to conflict with the psb module, afaik
<lucazade> was needed for karmic
<jcristau> it won't be loaded on psb anyhow
<Bernardo> no
<Bernardo> I'll take it out of our blacklist
<Bernardo> now the only conflict seems to be with vga16fb
<Bernardo> if I don't blacklist it, when loading the psb module in fb mode the screen gets badly corrupted
<lucazade> Bernardo an ubuntu user send me a modified script: http://gist.github.com/397582 
<lucazade> it seems nice..
<Bernardo> yes
<lucazade> everyone want to contribute.. cool
<Bernardo> but the edition of poulsbo.conf, xorg.conf, and calling initramfs is redundant, we do that in poulsbo-config
<lucazade> yes i know
<lucazade> the script was useful just to get in some new tester
<Bernardo> Also, the battery status isn't needed for the 1101 or for kde - at least here I get battery information without problems
<lucazade> ;)
<Bernardo> but we should recruit that guy to clean up our scripts... :)
<lucazade> heheh
<lucazade> of course
<lucazade> i've to go.. i'll pm if i build the packages
<Bernardo> ok
<lucazade> bye
<Bernardo> give that guy access to the repo and ask him to start with poulsbo-config, if you have time
<Bernardo> bye
<lucazade> nice idea..i'll ask him
<bryceh> tormod, would you mind adding Chase Douglas to xorg-edgers?
<tormod> will do
<bryceh> tormod, thanks
<bryceh> tormod, also while you're at it, mind creating a wayland ppa?  I'm working on updating my packages and probably would be best having them more generally accessible
<bryceh> btw, did you see now you can delete ppas finally?  :-)
<tormod> wayland, cool
<tormod> I am trying to get myself to BRU tomorrow evening
<bryceh> sweet
<bryceh> the wayland session is tomorrow morning at 10
<bryceh> thursday will be several good X sessions
<tormod> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/wayland
<bryceh> tormod, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-12
<bryceh> Sarvatt, heya are you at UDS?
<Bernardo> hi
<lucazade> hi
<Bernardo> lucazade: did you test if the packages now build cleanly?
<jcristau> Sarvatt: pushed server 1.8 to debian experimental let me know if it needs changes
<lucazade> Bernardo: yes, tested...work perfectly
<lucazade> only a thing... psb-firmware in the repo is 0.30 or 0.31?
<Bernardo> good... Now let's hope we can track what is wrong with the 3d acceleration
<Bernardo> let me check... I think I didn't change that from the tarball you sent me first
<Bernardo> the one I have is 0.30
<Bernardo> and I assume it is also that one what we have in the repository
<lucazade> me too.. in bernardo-debs there is a 0.31
<Bernardo> yes
<lucazade> maybe a wrong versioning
<Bernardo> And I have no idea where I got it from... :)
<lucazade> ok ... i'll look if i found it somewhere
<Bernardo> From the control file it came from ubuntu mobile
<virtuald> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/wayland o.o
<virtuald> there's stuff there now
<virtuald> what can run on it?
<lucazade> Bernardo 0.30 is the correct one
<lucazade> i've asked slonua to upload the packages to gma500 ppa and to nicodds to look into poulsbo-config
<lucazade> nicodds made the new scripts
<lucazade> *script
<lucazade> brb
<Bernardo> I uploaded our changes to the gma500 ppa today
<Bernardo> both repositories should be synched now
<Bernardo> now we just need someone that is able to debug xorg... I've tried every method, and either xorg goes to 100% cpu when running under gdb, or I get a incomplete backtrace in Xorg.0.log even if I've added working  debug symbols (load without a complaint in gdb)
<RAOF> virtuald: your wayland client options include: a terminal, flowers, glgears, wallpaper.
<jcristau> there's gears?  what more could you possibly need? :)
<RAOF> jcristau: Gears might not actually work at the moment :)
<jcristau> bah
<jcristau> that's a shame :)
<bjsnider> RAOF, what destiny do you suppose wayland is headed for in the future?
<lucazade> Bernardo: this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa
<virtuald> jcristau: oh no, i need those thousands of fps!
<virtuald> /jcristau/RAOF/
<Bernardo> lucazade: yes
<lucazade> ok thanks
<Bernardo> lucazade: I updated the repository for it with our sources today, so it should be in sync
<lucazade> are in queue for building in the ppa repo or only in bzr?
<Bernardo> only in bzr
<Bernardo> I didn't have the time yet to find out how to queue them... :)
<lucazade> ah ok.. not so important atm.. :)
<lucazade> Bernardo do you where to find a .config file optimized for atom?
<Bernardo> I don't... :(
<Bernardo> For the kernel, last time I mostly removed unused options (AMD, etc.) and set CPU type to core 2
<lucazade> did you get any improvement? what do you think?
<Bernardo> to build mplayer I pass as "--extra-cflags" the following "-fno-strict-aliasing -march=core2 -mtune=pentium -mfpmath=sse"
<Bernardo> In mplayer I got some improvement, in karmic with vaapi was the last thing needed to have perfect 720p and 1080p films
<lucazade> ok.. i'll try to build mplayer with those options.. although i don't watch a lot of movies on it
<lucazade> i'd like a better flash plugin to watch to some online streaming
<Bernardo> re
<lucazade> http://git.moblin.org/cgit.cgi/deprecated/xf86-video-psb/tree/
<lucazade> was looking for someone to write to
<ilmari> the problem with accellerating flash video is that it composites stuff in RGB on top of it
<bjsnider> Bernardo, you've got a poulsbo ppa for lucid?
<lucazade> our 3d issue
<Bernardo> bjsnider: yes - https://launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/ppa
<Bernardo> bjsnider: we're doing most of our work here - http://code.google.com/p/gma500/ - but I sync to the bzr of that ppa
<bjsnider> i've got mplayer and vlc with vaapi and newer ffmpeg in here https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia
<bjsnider> it should work with poulsbo
<Bernardo> With the "GMA500_WORKAROUND"?
<bjsnider> yes, those patches are in there
<Bernardo> In karmic i386 it worked
<bjsnider> i'm about to put gstreamer-vaapi in there too, since gwenole says it work with totem automatically
<Bernardo> but I liked to pass those extra-cflags as it allowed to squeeze a little bit more of the system and play videos without flicker
<bjsnider> there shouldn't be flicker at all
<Bernardo> I had some tearing
<Bernardo> but it might be the placebo effect... 
<Bernardo> Or just that when I tested your mplayer I had more stuff running
<bjsnider> but tearing isn't about performance
<bjsnider> it's just vsync
<bjsnider> does the poulsbo driver do vsync?
<lucazade> yes
<Bernardo> so jot it down to placebo effect... :)
<lucazade> going... see you
<Bernardo> me too, good night
<lucazade> Bernardo ping
<hyperair> hmm sarvatt isn't aroudn.
<lucazade> anyone knows why on Lucid i have xorg xserver built on 2.6.24-25 server instead of 2.6.32-22 generic?
<lucazade> on a desktop installation
<jcristau> because the build machine was running hardy
<lucazade> is it normal?
<jcristau> yes
<lucazade> ok
<lucazade> thanks
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-13
<tormod> finally made it to the UDS \o/
<lucazade> Bernardo http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9291537&postcount=798
<tseliot> lucazade: composite and render should be enabled by default, why did you put them in your xorg.conf?
<tseliot> the same applies to aiglx
<lucazade> to make test easier
<lucazade> yes i know
<tseliot> aah, to disable them when you need it
<lucazade> i cannot remember every option, so..
<lucazade> i leave them
<bryceh> hi tseliot
<tseliot> hi bryceh
<tseliot> lucazade: did you put the 3d driver package in some ppa?
<lucazade> not yet... maybe slonua was uploading to the gma500 ppa on launchpad
<lucazade> not sure
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> I think Sarvatt has the rest of the required packages in his ppa
<lucazade> do you a have link to his ppa?
<lucazade> or git repo?
<tseliot> oh : http://www.internetling.com/2010/05/12/howto-intel-gma-500-poulsbo-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<tseliot> his ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/psb
<bryceh> RAOF, ^^^
<RAOF> bryceh: Thanks
<bryceh> RAOF, tseliot, you guys might want to contact that Lucazade guy and see what changes he did to the packages to get them to work
<bryceh> looks to me like it might even be sru-worthy since it seems to have no debs for non-psb bits
<bryceh> or mm at least
<tseliot> bryceh: getting things to work is one thing, supporting them is another
<tseliot> we could put the packages in the x-updates PPA when they are ready
 * tseliot knows what it means to try to support poulsbo...
<bryceh> tseliot, true
<bryceh> oh hey I'm blind, lucazade is here on the channel :-)  sorry lucazade!
<tseliot> my touchscreen uses poulsbo (and I have a few other devices with the same chip) therefore I'll be able to test it and fix the packages if something is wrong
<lucazade> bryceh: svn repository for gma500...     https://gma500.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/
<lucazade> bryceh or lp:gma500
<bryceh> RAOF, wayland progress!  made it past the Makefile.in error
<bryceh> tseliot, great
<bryceh> lucazade, thanks
<RAOF> bryceh: yay!
<bryceh> lucazade, can you tell me what your interest is with gma500?  any interest helping with the maintenance of it in ubuntu more generally?
<lucazade> bryceh.. my interest in gma500 is only for personal use, just a challange with my knowledge. I'd like to help and maintain but i'm not really a driver developer so I honestly don't know if I am able to. 
<lucazade> really thanks for your offer
 * ilmari should get around to forwarding bug #568138 upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568138 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[arrandale] deadlock in i915_gem_madvise_ioctl" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568138
<bryceh> lucazade, ok no prob, well stick around, you sound like you'd be quite helpful if other users have some questions :-)
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> lucazade: saw that you got it working with gnome, great
<Bernardo> I see bryceh has left... :(
<Bernardo> lucazade: the problems you had with compiz probably can't be solved with this version of the binary blobs
<Bernardo> lucazade: the server part only supports glx 1.2, and if compiz is calling a 1.3 function, then we can't get to work without much effort
<lucazade> yes, you're right... i can live without compiz on a netbook :)
<lucazade> metacity compositor is enough
<Bernardo> Now.. back to try getting some useful information out of x crashes
<lucazade> :)
<Bernardo> I've followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing but running X under gdb seems impossible on a 1101HA, always goes to 100%cpu
<Bernardo> different subject - how do I tell launchpad which folders in bazaar it should build as packages?
<lucazade> i've never build ppa from bzr.. always use dput
<tseliot> Bernardo: what's the problem? Does X crash?
<lucazade> yes
<lucazade> with shadowfb false
<tseliot> do you have an X log with the backtrace?
<lucazade> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=21
<lucazade> and
<lucazade> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=15
<Bernardo> 15
<Bernardo> you're fast... :)
<lucazade> eheh
<Bernardo> tseliot: my machine has the xorg-core and xorg-core-dbg packages from bryceh's purple ppa, but that seems to be all info I can get from a backtrace
<jcristau> you won't get more than that without gdb
<Bernardo> I thought as much, but gdb here (running on a ssh session) hangs with xorg taking 100% cpu when I try to reproduce the crash
<Bernardo> I've left it running overnight, but after 8 hours it was still hung and wouldn't answer to ctrl-c
<jcristau> you could get X to dump core, and run gdb on that
<jcristau> (with the -core option; should get a core file in /etc/X11/ after the crash)
<Bernardo> let me try now...
<Bernardo> jcristau: thanks, now I have 75M core to play with... :)
<tseliot> Bernardo: I would like to see the full backtrace from that core
<Bernardo> sure
<Bernardo> it seems to end up inside pixman_blt_sse2
<tseliot> did you install libpixman-1-0-dbg?
<Bernardo> Should be:
<Bernardo> libpixman-1-0-dbg:
<Bernardo>   Instalado: 0.16.4-1ubuntu2
<Bernardo>   Candidato: 0.16.4-1ubuntu2
<Bernardo> tseliot: http://pastebin.com/gzvrhRcU
<tseliot> thanks
<Bernardo> tseliot: anything else you want, please ask. I'd love to get this working again (before it breaks with kernel 2.6.34)
<tseliot> ok
<jcristau> src_bits=0x0, dst_bits=0x0 sounds wrong somehow.
<tseliot> yes, it makes very little sense
<Bernardo> that seems to happen after #17, miDoCopy, the others below the values still seem to make sense
<Bernardo> I forgot I had removed 'Option "NoTrapSignals" "true"' from xorg.conf, do you want another backtrace with that enabled?
<jcristau> shouldn't make a difference
<Bernardo> ok, anything you want me to patch jusk ask.
<tseliot> sure
<lucazade> is it th same issue? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=580119
<ubottu> Debian bug 580119 in xserver-xorg-core "Hang in pixman_blt_sse2()" [Normal,Open]
<jcristau> i don't think so.  not sure though.
<jcristau> that one is a hang, not a segv, and it's using intel, not psb (which means not exa).
<Bernardo> leaving now, I'll be back in a couple of hours
<tseliot> lucazade: can you reproduce the problem if you set Option "MigrationHeuristic" to "always" instead of "greedy"?
<tseliot> in your xorg.conf, that is
<tseliot> Bernardo|away: ^^
<Bernardo> tseliot: ok, will try now
<tseliot> thanks
<Bernardo> with always it will crash on kdm login screen
<Bernardo> let me check the core
<tseliot> Bernardo: also, please try "smart" instead of "always"
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.com/MNgfDDLg
<Bernardo> that is for always
<Bernardo> I'll try smart now
<jg> bryceh: so a smoke test on the RS600 rotation bug passed; KMS doesn't work on it.
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.com/qN63Zgab
<bryceh> jg, the smoke test passed with KMS off, but failed with it on?
 * tseliot has a look at the log
<Bernardo> with smart I don't even get a graphic, only a flashing cursor on the top left
<tseliot> ah, ok
<Bernardo> but X is started, according to the backtrace I posted
<jg> bryceh: doesn't work at all with kms on.  rotate works with kms off.
<jg> bryceh: as X wont run at all on KMS on the chip, rotation is moot.
<jg> (nor does the console work with kms enabled).
<jg> bryceh: also, I have a brand-spanking, new HP Elitebook 2540p notebook; neither Ubuntu nor Fedora will install on it.  ajax took a look; it appears to be the first eDP laptop in captivity he's heard of.  What is happening from the conversation ajax and keithp had is that the X server is trying to set the frequency on the eDP internal panel, that it should not mess with, and loses.  Ironically, if I plug an external panel into the external DP connector, it drives ju
<jg> st fine (but it's hard to install when you can't see what you are doing, short of a text based install).
<jg> bryceh: I haven't had a chance to catch up with ajax to see if he has a patch yet.
<Bernardo> tseliot: anything else?
<Sarvatt> jg: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2010-May/006847.html -- doesn't look promising though https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28070
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 28070 in Driver/intel "[Arrandale] No output (black) on eDP" [Major,New]
<tseliot> Bernardo: no, thanks. I think we'll have to settle with "greedy" then. I'm wondering what can be causing that null pointer...
<Bernardo> tseliot: the bug seems similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/539772 but I am already using the packages from bryceh that should fix that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539772 in xorg-server "[MASTER] Lucid 2.6.32-16 crashed to login screen - miCopyRegion" [High,Fix committed]
<tseliot> Bernardo: while I don't think it's the same problem I think I can try a similar solution by checking that the pointer in the source drawable is not null
<tseliot> I need to look more into this issue
<Bernardo> Ok, if you want me to test that, I'm here.
<tseliot> Bernardo: ah, did you say that you're already using the xserver from ppa:bryceharrington/purple ?
<Bernardo> yes
<Bernardo> When I first got a backtrace, I googled for something similar, and found that
<tseliot> aah, ok
<Bernardo> tried to see if it fixed the problem, but it didn't
<tseliot> as I thought, it's a different problem
<Bernardo> but at least it gave me debug symbols for xorg-core
<tseliot> but it's still useful as a reference
<Bernardo> I thought as much
<tseliot> Bernardo: I've written a patch so as to check that point earlier. I'm trying to build X here before I upload to a PPA
<tseliot> s/point/pointer/
<tseliot> Bernardo: please try 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu8~lp539772tseliot1 when it's built: https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa
<Bernardo> tseliot: sure
<Bernardo> thanks!
<tseliot> thanks for testing
<Bernardo> ok, seems like all three (common, core, and core-dbg) are there, so I'll install them now
<tseliot> great
<Bernardo> starting x without shadowfb...
<tseliot> Bernardo: wait it says that it's still building here
<tseliot> make sure that the version ends with tseliot1
<Bernardo> Ah... I got the ones without. Only looked at 539772. Doh...
<tseliot> https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa/+build/1738412 
<tseliot> Bernardo: the packages seem to be available here ^^
<Bernardo> Yes, they are just awaiting publication, I'll try downloading from there
<tseliot> ok
<Bernardo> installing now
<tseliot> good
<Bernardo> still crashes... :(
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.com/jaTCqM1g
 * tseliot has a look at the log
<lucazade> Bernardo: anything to test?
 * tseliot -> dinner
 * Bernardo just finished dinner... :)
<Bernardo> lucazade: tseliot made a patch to try to fix the crash, but unfortunately it wasn't successful
<lucazade> Bernardo ok 
<tseliot> Bernardo|away, lucazade: I've just uploaded another patch (make sure you install 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu8~lp539772tseliot2) https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa
<lucazade> xorg-server ?
<tseliot> yep, it hasn't been built yet though
<lucazade> add the ppa and update?
<tseliot> yes, when the package are ready
<tseliot> packages
<lucazade> ok i'l wait
<tseliot> thanks
<lucazade> tseliot failed to build
<tseliot> let me check
<tseliot> I found the problem... let me fix it
<lucazade> ok
<tseliot> lucazade: ok, re-uploaded (~lp539772tseliot3)
<lucazade> tseliot perfect
<lucazade> i'm in queue as the package
<tseliot> ok
<Bernardo> tseliot, lucazade: I see we have another patch to test?
<tseliot> Bernardo: I'd be glad if you could test ~lp539772tseliot3 too
<tseliot> it's still building
<Bernardo> ok, I'll wait... gnawing my finger nails...
<tseliot> :-)
<Sarvatt> jcristau: http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/xenocara/driver/xf86-video-intel/
<Sarvatt> (if you didn't find it yet)
<tseliot> Bernardo, lucazade: https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa/+build/1738531
<lucazade> tseliot refreshed ppa but still display tseliot1.. maybe some mins
<Bernardo> ok, going to download it
<tseliot> yes, they haven't been published yet
<lucazade> ok
<Bernardo> installing...
<LaMs> Hey guys, thanks for working on the poulsbo stuff for Lucid
<Bernardo> testing now...
<Bernardo> tseliot: I think you got it!
<Bernardo> yes!
<Bernardo> didn't crash as usual, and 3d works
<lucazade> grande Alberto
<LaMs> Wow ! Does that mean that I'll get 3D on my mini 10 with that guys ?
<Bernardo> glblur gives 16.6 fps
<tseliot> Bernardo, lucazade: really?
<Bernardo> 19.9 with overclocking
<Bernardo> still one problem wth bitmaps
<lucazade> still installing here
<Bernardo> the eee-control tray icon is empty, the kde native ones show
<Bernardo> LaMs: thank tselliot for it
<Bernardo> I just ported stuff from mandriva, tseliot seems to have found the main problem with 3d
<LaMs> tselliot: I understand that you are the one who made 3d possible, so a big thank you !
<jcristau> Sarvatt: oga gave me a link to his openbsd git repo, thanks
<Sarvatt> ricotz: huh did linux - 2.6.34-2.8 fail to build? I copied that over a few hours ago but your linux - 2.6.34-2.7~lucid~ricotz1 is in there?
<tseliot> LaMs: it seems that (much to my surprise) I have worked around the problem, yes
<Bernardo> tseliot: can I make the announcement on the ubuntuforums thread to tell people to add the ppa, or do you want do hold or do it yourself?
<LaMs> I can test for you guys and I may help a little bit if needed. I'm an embedded developer here at work and have some experience with kernel driver
<tseliot> Bernardo, lucazade: I can make my patch smaller so that RAOF can adopt it
<LaMs> Just don't have any experience with Xorg at all
<tseliot> Bernardo: sure, go ahead
<Bernardo> LaMs: add the gma500 ppa (or run lucazade's script), then add alberto milone's ppa ( https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa) and upgrade
<ricotz> Sarvatt, yeah 2.8 has a wrong ABI folder and failed, there is no real difference to 2.7
<lucazade> lams kernel 2.6.34 break psb-kernel-source
<lucazade> LaMs
<Sarvatt> theres a fix for 2.6.34 on the intel-gfx lists
<LaMs> lucazade: Is 2.6.34 a kernel that Lucid will support ?
<Bernardo> tseliot: thanks a lot. There is still the bitmaps issue, and now we can look at problems with 2.6.34 - but maybe those are solved now
<Bernardo> lucazade: how is it going?
<Sarvatt> LaMs: nope
<lucazade> tseliot icons are not visible
<tseliot> Bernardo: bitmaps issue? Do you have a bug report I can look at?
<lucazade> but it booted ok
<Sarvatt> there will probably be a IEGD release here soon that supports 10.04
<Bernardo> the one I just was talking about - eee-control icon isn't visible, all the kde standard ones (which I think are svgs) can be seen
<Sarvatt> once meego comes out
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: I thought meego will have xorg 1.8?
<Sarvatt> yup
<Bernardo> So either we use the xorg-edgers ppa, or you guys are planning backporting 1.8 to lucid?
<tseliot> a IEGD release would save us a lot of work
<jcristau> sigh iegd.  that shit still exists?
<Bernardo> if it finally fixes suspend/resume
<Sarvatt> no but it'd be trivial for them to support xserver 1.7 if they do 1.8
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: if they feel like it
<lucazade> tseliot i think bitmap issue is the last one
<tseliot> jcristau: do nightmares exist?
<Bernardo> tseliot: I thought the nightmare is the gma500/poulsbo itself
<tseliot> the driver is the problem
<Bernardo> shows you a glimpse of cheap, fast, low power graphics, but with crappy binary blobs tying it down.
<Sarvatt> poulsbo is a dream even compared to arm GPU's :D
 * Bernardo dabbles wit a zauros for quite some time
 * Bernardo has a zaurus C1000 for the taking, if someone wants to play with a old arm system...
<tseliot> well I *think* poulsbo and some arm gpus share some intellectual property
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: I won't trade my 1101HA for any laptop or netbook costing even 5 times as much. It is light, the right size, and when the drivers work I can watch full hd with it. And even when they don't work that well I can do my work with it.
<LaMs> As PowerVR is concerned yes
<LaMs> From my readings ...
<tseliot> yep
<Bernardo> tseliot: I can see other problems, probably bitmap related, progress bars in kde now have a "grey rectangle within darker grey rectangle" background
<Bernardo> but the desktop bitmap shows without problems
<tseliot> Bernardo: yes, I just worked around the problem by preventing the driver from trying to copy null drawables
<lucazade> here on gnome i can't see any icons, wallpapers is visible, glxgears seems to run ok
<tseliot> ok
<LaMs> lucazade: Any suspicious message in system logs ?
<lucazade> let me see if i see any
<Bernardo> nothing in dmesg
<tseliot> yes, it's an X thing
<tseliot> not kernel related
<Bernardo> in Xorg.0.log there is the usual "(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!"
<Bernardo> nothing much more
<Bernardo> the "loading" icon in kde is corrupted
<lucazade> Xsession-error nothing, trying to start gnome-session --debug
<tseliot> Do you see the corruption after trying to reproduce the previous problem or as soon as you start X?
<Bernardo> I only saw corruption now, the usual result is a blank space where a application icon should be
<tseliot> ok but as soon as you started X?
<Bernardo> as soon as I got the kde desktop
<tseliot> ok
<Bernardo> another symptom, scrolling in firefox scrolls only a bit of the page, the rest remains
<tseliot> I maybe I'm killing sane drawables too
<tseliot> let me reduce the patch and rebuild the packages
<Bernardo> ok
<LaMs> Ok I'm leaving 
<LaMs> I'll get back from home with my mini 1010 in hand
<LaMs> I've not upgrade it yet
<LaMs> chow and great work guys
<Bernardo> scrolling in konsole also has problems, only scrolls the last two lines
<tseliot> Bernardo, lucazade: ok, I've just uploaded ~lp539772tseliot4 to my ppa
<lucazade> tseliot ok
<Bernardo> ok
<Bernardo> I see the build will start in 10 minutes
 * tseliot -> brb
<Bernardo> at least vaapi works - fullHD!
<lucazade> :D
<Bernardo> ok, it just build, so final test...
<Bernardo> Still doesn't crash, but scrolling is still broken in firefox and console, and the eee-control icon is still invisible
<Bernardo> have to go now, see you guys tomorrow.
<Bernardo> good night!
<lucazade> see you Bernardo
<lucazade> night
<Bernardo|away> bye lucazade
<lucazade> same issue here
<lucazade> tseliot ping
<lucazade> i have to go.. 
<lucazade> bye
<lucazade> lucazade - away
<tseliot> Bernardo|away, lucazade: ok, thanks for testing. I'll investigate the issue tomorrow
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-14
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> hi
<lucazade> hi Bernardo
<lucazade> looks like we're ready to fix :)
<Bernardo> :) let's hope tseliot can help us.
<lucazade> absolutely
<tseliot> I'm investigating the issue and I have a device now
<Bernardo> hi tseliot (or is it Alberto?)
<tseliot> my real name is Alberto
<Bernardo> you now have a machine to test?
<tseliot> I have several but only one available for testing
<Bernardo> ok, anyway, if you want us to test anything for you we're here
<lucazade> yes
<tseliot> do you experience corruption without my patch when shadowfb is disabled?
<Bernardo> let me check
<lucazade> no
<lucazade> using it now
<tseliot> can I see your xorg.conf, please?
<tseliot> and the output of lsmod
<Bernardo> You mean with "ShadowFB" "true"?
<Bernardo> ok
<lucazade> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/xorg.conf
<Bernardo> my lsmod - http://pastebin.com/xpQJGYTq 
<Bernardo> my xorg.conf - http://pastebin.com/KhKvYX3v
<tseliot> ah, you blacklisted vga16fb
<Bernardo> yes
<tseliot> why?
<Bernardo> to be able to load psb in framebuffer mode
<Bernardo> and I have no corruption with ShadowFB
<lucazade> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/lsmod
<tseliot> ok
<Bernardo> without blacklisting vga16fb I have a corrupted screen if I load psb without the no_fb=1 option
<lucazade> some artefacts during plymouth right?
<Bernardo> yes, no splash screen, only text mode
<Bernardo> brb
<tseliot> ok, I'll do it here too as I want to make sure that we have a similar environment
<lucazade> i was able to see plymouth in graphic mode (using vga16fb) 
<tseliot> me too but then ttys are busted
<lucazade> ah true
<Bernardo> we probably need to put libdrm-poulsbo in /lib to have a working plymouth
<tseliot> Bernardo: how did you start X (with -core) when you gave me the core dumps? Was it with startx?
<tseliot> err
<tseliot> I mean from the binary
<tseliot> /usr/bin/Xorg etc.
<Bernardo> no, I edited /etc/kde4/kdmrc to have it pass the -core parameter to Xorg
<Bernardo> if I start with startx, I always get the "SVDO is not trainded" error, and X won't start
<tseliot> ah, you're using kde
<tseliot> and the problem affects konsole, right?
<Bernardo> yes
<Bernardo> also firefox
<tseliot> ok, let me install kde then
<Bernardo> lucazade is using gnome, he can tell you what are the obvious symptoms there
<lucazade> more or less the same happen on gnome, terminal can't scroll more 2 lines
<lucazade> and i can't see any icon
<lucazade> i'm able to start session with startx, don't have the issue of SVDO is not trainded
<lucazade> or better it doesn't hang
<lucazade> on gnome i had to remove compiz becuase it use some glx 1.3 features that hangs gnome 
<lucazade> in that way was able to enable composite
<Bernardo> bbl
<tseliot> lucazade: do you have the same problem if you use gdm and let it start x for you?
<lucazade> yes the same
<tseliot> ok
<lucazade> brb
<tseliot> RAOF: do you still have the source of your dkms packages for nouveau somewhere?
<ricotz> tseliot, you can try to get it out here https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1074879/+listing-archive-extra
<tseliot> ricotz: thanks
<Bernardo> hi
<ricotz> tseliot, np
<|Bernardo|> tseliot: you earlier had asked if I had bitmap corruption with your patch and "ShadowFB" on
<Bernardo> tseliot: I thought I hadn't as icons show without problems, but I just noticed the "loading" cursor for firefox still gets corrupted
<tseliot> Bernardo: no, I meant without my patch and with shadowfb set to false
<Bernardo> ok, without your patch and shadowfb false I have no corruption
<tseliot> Bernardo: oh, I have corruption here
 * bryceh waves
<Sarvatt> jcristau: mind if I update upstream-experimental/debian-experimental branches of pixman with 0.18.2?
<jcristau> Sarvatt: go ahead
<Sarvatt> oh hmm huge diff in ChangeLog for some reason
<lucazade> hi Bernardo
<lucazade> any news?
<Sarvatt> ok pushed it, hope I did everything right :) no new symbols or build changes 
<jcristau> looks good to me
<jcristau> now you can just dch -r, push that and i'll build/tag/upload :)
<Sarvatt> "Prepare changelog for upload." ?
<jcristau> or whatever you think is appropriate :)
<jcristau> but that works
<Sarvatt> done, sorry first time doing all that and I didn't want to screw anything up :) thanks for the help
<jcristau> uploaded.  thank you. :)
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> hi lucazade, no news, but I think that tseliot managed to reproduce the bitmap corruption
<lucazade> ok thanks for the info
<Sarvatt> jcristau: huh how did libdrm 2.4.20-2 actually build in experimental, nouveau symbols are messed up
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433475/
<jcristau> Sarvatt: e.g. nouveau_bo_pin comes from 03_revert_abi_change.diff
<Sarvatt> ahh I'm an idiot, thats right :)
<Sarvatt> was just merging and dropping that since we need libdrm that works with 2.6.34 in maverick
<jcristau> i'm still pondering moving new libdrm to sid
<jcristau> dunno whether execbuf2 is something we want for squeeze
<jcristau> when there's a 2.6.34 kernel in experimental we'll probably put the new libdrm-nouveau and ddx there as well
<Sarvatt> anyone around that can sponsor a libdrm upload? i've already pushed it to git, it's pretty urgent since we have a 2.6.34 kernel in maverick already - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/libdrm/
<Sarvatt> intel has been in such a bad shape the past week, sheesh
<Sarvatt> new quarterly release must be due soon
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: shouldn't you be partying at UDS?-)
<Sarvatt> I couldn't go!
<tjaalton> aww..
<tjaalton> sucks
<tjaalton> same here
<Sarvatt> yeah tell me about it, flight pushed back 3 times and I got hit by another car on the way to the last one, wife had to go to the hospital and I couldn't get a new flight that arrived before wednesday night. this was a sucky week
<Bernardo> :(
<Bernardo> Sorry to hear that, thought you were on this side of the atlantic now
<Bernardo> I hope your wife is ok
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> ..
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: anyway.. I can sponsor it later today if I'm awake ;)
<tjaalton> libdrm that is
<tjaalton> now tv ->
<Sarvatt> no worries, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau needs to be updated too anyhow for it and i dont want to mess with that at the moment :)
<Sarvatt> would just need a rebuild normally but i think we need http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/xf86-video-nouveau/commit/?id=e2146d3b29a4bea3d584c145e3190c3313692ed9
<Sarvatt> someone complaining about the symbols being dropped without a soname bump on debian-x already, yay nouveau! :)
<Sarvatt> does squeeze have any hope of being released before october? 
<jcristau> i don't know.  probably not :/
<Sarvatt> just wondering if we'll be syncing from experimental the whole cycle, not sure if stuff in sid stops getting moved to squeeze at some point
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-15
<hyperair> Sarvatt: did you notice xserver-xorg-video-intel's last two snapshots being terrible?
<Sarvatt> hyperair: you mean the last 6?
<Sarvatt> the fact i uploaded 6 new snapshots in a day says yes I did :D
<Sarvatt> still have to force disable pageflipping too :(
<Sarvatt> oh goodie 11 new commits too, i'm scared to update it again since its at least mostly working and it's been broken every day :D
<hyperair> Sarvatt: oh heh. xD
<Sarvatt> i'll update it at midnight (30 minutes away) and make sure its not screwed before uploading it this time
<hyperair> Sarvatt: ok cool.
<hyperair> Sarvatt: i've got an old deb which works =p
<hyperair> -rw-r--r--    1 hyperair hyperair     554338 2010-05-15 05:02 xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3a2.11.0+git20100511.8562b7bc-0ubuntu0sarvatt_amd64.deb
<Sarvatt> the one on there now isn't working for you?
<hyperair> er artifacts all over.
<Sarvatt> ah thats the 5-08 one
<hyperair> yesterday's one just had issues with compiz's shadows.
<Sarvatt> i just said screw it and rebranded the 05-08 as 05-11 because it was all kinds of messed up on 5-10
<hyperair> so the shadows went missing, and then some of the selected items' borders got bolder.
<Sarvatt> what one did you try?
<Sarvatt> because the 5-14 is working ok here
<Sarvatt> all of the 5-13 ones were messed up, i was adding commits to that instead of doing a new checkout as they went in
<hyperair>  2:2.11.0+git20100513.8de09a07-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid and 2:2.11.0+git20100512.6c27f6e4-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<hyperair> aha 5-14 eh.
<Sarvatt> 2:2.11.0+git20100514.4be8d7eb-0ubuntu0sarvatt - not having any problems with that outside of the drawer applet going black sometimes
<hyperair> drawer applet..  haven't used that.
<Sarvatt> but theres 11 new commits since that one now too
<hyperair> lol
<Sarvatt> i think a new quarterly release is due soon, they usually shove in a ton of things that break this way every time right before it :D
<Sarvatt> at least its fixed at the end of the day every day the past week, instead of being broken for the whole month of november last time :D
<hyperair> heh i remember soemthing of that sort
<hyperair> i switched from aptitude forbid-version to aptitude hold
<Sarvatt> lemme know if 5-14 works for you, better off holding off until tomorrow to update when the fixes for these 11 commits hit if it does
<hyperair> okay, i'll go install it now.
<hyperair> okay, shadows are missing, the panel icon for the main menu in gnome-panel turns black occasionally
<Sarvatt> i try not to let it stay broken though even if it means i have to upload an old working snapshot
<hyperair> but other than that, it's fine.
<Sarvatt> ok will update it and see how it goes then
 * Sarvatt jumps ahead a time zone and updates things
<hyperair> lol
<Sarvatt> what shadows are missing? I don't see that at all
<Sarvatt> uploaded 05-15
<hyperair> Sarvatt: gtk-window-decorator usually puts drop shadow.s
<hyperair> shadows*
<Sarvatt> ah i use mutter
<hyperair> heh
<Sarvatt> woke up to it looking like this this morning - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/screenshot.png
<Sarvatt> couldn't screenshot the nasty constant flicker though :)
<Sarvatt> if this one is screwed up i'm just going to put the 05-08 (thats the same as your 05-11 one) back on there for a bit
<hyperair> i see.
 * hyperair notes that Sarvatt's machine is called asuka.
<hyperair> NGE?
<Sarvatt> yep :)
<hyperair> heheh
<Sarvatt> ahh go figure huge build queue for chromium/mozilla :)
<Sarvatt> seems to be working fine
<Sarvatt> shadows are messed up, I see what you mean
<Sarvatt> switched to compiz and i see a light border a few pixels away from the edge of windows and where the shadow should be is completely transparent
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/screenshot2.png
<Sarvatt> can see the grey border there
<Sarvatt> i probably would have never noticed that since i use everything maximized anyway :)
<Sarvatt> stinks that its impossible to disable vsync now on intel without an env variable
<Sarvatt> tried setting vblank_mode to 0 in /etc/drirc and ~/.drirc but it doesn't stick, vblank_mode=0 glapp works though
<hyperair> env variable?
<hyperair> what's wrong with vsync? i have it turned on anyway
<hyperair> and you can set your .xprofile/.gnomerc to export the var
<Sarvatt> well for one its totally screwed up on 945
<Sarvatt> if you dont move the mouse constantly to generate interrupts it lags to all hell
<Sarvatt> 20 fps glxgears ftw! :)
<hyperair> ouch
<Sarvatt> ouch, libdrm in xorg-edgers picked up an epoch somewhere in the past month? how the heck did that happen, i dont see forcing one in my history and dont think anyone else uploaded it
<Sarvatt> argh I did do it when I updated to xserver 1.8 since i reused a command updating a driver - ./auto-xorg-git *-e 1* -d origin/ubuntu -g -p libdrm -a 0ubuntu0sarvatt -t +
<Sarvatt> guess it'd be more evil to delete it and reupload without an epoch since it'd strand people with the epoch version unless they manually downgraded and anyone switching away *needs* to use ppa-purge
<Bernardo> good morning
<Bernardo> hi lucazade
<lucazade> morning
<lucazade> i've read that 2.6.34 should fix /proc/acpi/video, in that way ignoreacpi could be removed
<Bernardo> and it seems there is a fix for the psb module in the intel mailing list, we should look at that
<Bernardo> this seems similar, maybe we can do the same kind of patch - http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1224507 ?
<Bernardo> I don't have 2.6.34 here, maybe I'll be able to install it and test later today
<lucazade> looking at
<hyperair> Sarvatt: i seem to have gotten an upgrade for xserver-xorg-video-intel which fixes the black-icon syndrome but not brought back shadows.
<jcristau> RAOF: fyi i took your vesa patch and added http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-vesa.git;a=commitdiff;h=8c3fb055a63c2eca23b3ba6b585484f010e2ee06 to get a package dependency on libdrm2
<Sarvatt> hyperair: shadows fixed in git now, just uploaded it
<Sarvatt> ok looks like FBC is just plain broken on a large number of 8086:2a42 devices as well, I was thinking it might be lenovo bios specific there - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/538648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538648 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Intel GM45] Irregular sync flashes (Lenovo T500, Dell Insp. 1545)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Sarvatt> i dont think i can write up a patch to disable just FBC on that specific chipset since the structs encompass the whole generation, should we just quirk the powersave module parameter on that pci id for now?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: ahh that dh_gconf problem is hitting your maverick mutter ppa too huh?
<Sarvatt> looking at the debhelper changelog it should have been fixed but the fix isn't working
<Sarvatt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sarvatt>   mutter-common: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hadnt looked really into it yet, but it seems to be another problem 
<ricotz> Sarvatt, did you had a look at failure protocol of gnome-shell?
<Sarvatt> nope i dont use gnome-shell at all, looks like crap on a netbook
<ricotz> ok, just thought so, because you mentioned this problem
<Sarvatt> it's dh_gconf in debhelper for sure bringing in that dep,                         addsubstvar($package, "misc:Depends", "gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)") unless $gconf_dep;
<Sarvatt> its run by /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/gnome.mk
<jcristau> i guess maverick will get new gconf soon enough
<ricotz> Sarvatt, thanks for bringing this up
<Sarvatt> ricotz: its affecting a ton of other packages in maverick right now, just brought it up in #ubuntu-desktop
<Sarvatt> but UDS and all.. :D
<Sarvatt> really wish xchat would release a new version already, it's insane how much faster svn is
<ricotz> right ;-)
<Sarvatt> takes close to a minute to start and load the scrollback for 32 channels on this atom cpu, 4 seconds with one of the commits backported :D
<Sarvatt> having the same gconf problem with that though thats why i looked into it
<ricotz> sounds like a hell of an improvement
<ricotz> isnt there a ppa for xchat yet?
<Sarvatt> so much stuff fails to build with gcc 4.5 though
<Sarvatt> well I built it here - https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1133313/+listing-archive-extra
<Sarvatt> http://xchat.svn.sf.net/viewvc/xchat?view=rev&revision=1386 thats the commit that made such a huge difference
<ricotz> nice!
<ricotz> perhaps you can think of backporting the patches for mesa from nvfx-next-6b ;-)
<ricotz> g2g, sorry
<Sarvatt> that probably needs a lot of work to bring it up to date for master by now?
<Sarvatt> just run auto-xorg-git like normal, control+z at the patching pause, delete debian/ and replace with git://sarvatt.com/mesa.git and git pull that branch into it and then let it finish
<Sarvatt> or ./auto-xorg-git -H hooks -g -d origin/ubuntu -t "~" -p mesa -a 0ubuntu0ricotz -b nvfx-next-6b
<Sarvatt> (and do the normal delete debian/ and replace with the other at the patching pause)
<Sarvatt> just saying that incase he reads the irc logs :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: if you read this later I uploaded the nvfx-next-6b branch to https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/nouveau/+packages
<LLStarks> yo sarvatt, alpha channel broken again in edgers?
<Sarvatt> its been in various stages of brokenness all week, latest one is working fine here though now
<LLStarks> D:
<Sarvatt> if 2:2.11.0+git20100515.9c3da713-0ubuntu0sarvatt3 is screwed up for you and you have the old debs around the 05-11 one should be fine
<jcristau> 2 new commits 5 minutes ago...
<Sarvatt> thats the 0508 checkout with a later date since the breakages started on 0510
<Sarvatt> sheesh I looked when he asked too!
<Sarvatt> LLStarks: new version about to be uploaded..
<LLStarks> i see
<LLStarks> thanks
<LLStarks> whenever something breaks in edgers, it's either alpha channel or gallium being a noob
<Sarvatt> yep, lucky the breakage doesn't last for months at a time anymore though :)
<LLStarks> maverick will be mesa except for nouveau, right?\
<Sarvatt> what do you mean?
<Sarvatt> mesa classic?
<LLStarks> yup
<Sarvatt> yeah.. if nouveau is there it'll be a seperate package unless they had other plans at UDS
<LLStarks> lucid was classic+nouveau?
<Sarvatt> no nouveau in lucid
<LLStarks> or no 3d
<Sarvatt> nouveau has a classic component too for older cards
<LLStarks> wait, it didn't make the cut? i thought it did.
<LLStarks> *it = nouveau
<Sarvatt> no way
<Sarvatt> it would have been crazy to ship nouveau gallium from 7.7.1
<LLStarks> anyway, i'm finding i915/i945 gallium to be terrible. broken desktop rendering in 2d. no compositing whatsoever.
<LLStarks> no 3d.
<LLStarks> this is 0.4 i think
<Sarvatt> 915 is working fine here, you using some crazy compiz plugins maybe?
<Sarvatt> by working fine i mean i haven't seen any artifacts or had any crashes, the classic one is still way better
<LLStarks> i wish i could enable occlusion and fragment shader on gallium
<LLStarks> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<LLStarks> OpenGL version string: 2.0 Mesa 7.9-devel
<LLStarks> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<LLStarks> can only get opengl 1.4 and no glsl on gallium.
<Sarvatt> LLVM=1 LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 yourapp? :D
<LLStarks> lemme try.
<Sarvatt> thats with libgl1-mesa-dri-gallium installed
<Sarvatt> whoops, no llvm dep on that package
<LLStarks> opengl 2.0 with classic and driconf tweaks. opengl 1.3 with gallium. i don't get it.
<LLStarks> nice
<LLStarks> compiz works now
<Sarvatt> oh probably because you're using the classic dri lib for AIGLX,  it doesn't honor the --with-dri-searchpath thing I'm doing
<LLStarks> might be software renderer
<LLStarks> aiglx and xgl
<LLStarks> haven't heard of those since the beryl days
<Sarvatt> need to move /usr/lib/dri-gallium/i915_dri.so to /usr/lib/dri/
<LLStarks> these days, compiz just works.
<Sarvatt> move the old one out of the way and link it or whatever, haven't worked that part out yet
<jcristau> is there any point using i915g?
<Sarvatt> nope
<Sarvatt> people read phoronix and think its better :)
<jcristau> that's what i thought
<jcristau> looks like it hasn't changed in a month or so
<Sarvatt> it changed in the last month?!
<Sarvatt> must have been a big api rework and they just fixed everything :)
<jcristau> there was a bunch of commits from jakob mid april
<LLStarks> fatal x crashes. wonky metacity and gnome-panel.
<LLStarks> i'll stick to classic for now.
<jcristau> "for now"...
<Sarvatt> LLStarks: just curious, why did you think it was even supposed to be usable?
<LLStarks> i never expected it to be.
<jcristau> then what are you trying to do?
<LLStarks> get a stable 2d desktop.
<Sarvatt> with xorg-edgers..? :)
<LLStarks> i don't see why gallium would affect the desktop when compositing is disabled.
<LLStarks> edgers can be pretty stable. besides, i love bleeding edge.
<jcristau> "i love bleeding edge" and "i want a stable 2d desktop".  interesting.
<LLStarks> i use the word stable lightly
<LLStarks> things can be screwed up under the hood, but everything should look right.
<Sarvatt> guess i'll back those two patches back out, sick of uploading intel for tonight :) http://sarvatt.com/downloads/screenshot2.png
<Sarvatt> yeaaah i need to stop updating crap today, i installed the gallium package to mess with llvmpipe there and thats what was causing the rendering problems with mutter :D
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-16
<hyperair> Sarvatt: this round of x-x-v-i pwned my uptime =O
<LLStarks> hyperair, newest upload of intel?
<hyperair> LLStarks: in xorg-edgers.
<LLStarks> can you boot to desktop? what chipset?
<hyperair> LLStarks: it boots. it just doesn't stay booted for long.
<hyperair> LLStarks: i965
<LLStarks> hard crash?
<LLStarks> x crash?
<Sarvatt> so right when i disable the pageflip disablement patch you start getting crashes again?
<Sarvatt> reenabled it in 0ubuntu0sarvatt6
<hyperair> Sarvatt: how timely, eh.
<hyperair> Sarvatt: by the way, what was that environment variable you were saying the other day? i'm now having issues with bad frame rates
<hyperair> i suspect this time it's due to mesa, not xxvi
<Bernardo> good morning
<hyperair> oh hey my frame rates are back
<LLStarks> sarvatt, ubuntu5 is working fine. are you sure pageflip is the issue? how could i test it?
<LLStarks> *sarvatt5
<Duke`> intel video driver is quite unstable these days
<lucazade> Bernardo ping
<lucazade> Bernardo should fix psb-kernel-source with 2.6.34 - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/Gma500/deb_lucid/psb-kernel-source_4.42.0-0ubuntu2%7E1004um2_all.deb
<lucazade> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/90678/!
<lucazade> Bernardo not working
<Bernardo> lucazade ping
<lucazade> Bernardo
<Bernardo> lucazade: how didn't that patch work? It doesn't compile, or the module doesn't load?
<lucazade> psb-kernel-source compiles correctly but during psb-kernel-reconfigure there is an error (i've unfortunately removed old logs arg!)
<tjaalton> merging xorg-server...
<lucazade> Bernardo http://mjg59.livejournal.com/116720.html
<Bernardo> lucazade: I think there is still something broken in our dkms configuration
<lucazade> yes
<lucazade> i'm thinking i've applied tha patch in the wrong way...mmm..
<lucazade> should be my fault
<Bernardo> about the acpi, implementing the whole spec is beyond my knowledge and my available time...
<lucazade> yes, just for reference
<Bernardo> let's open a issue for it... :)
<lucazade> Bernardo are you going to try the patch for psb-kernel-source ? i'm afraid was my issue
<Bernardo> I can try it, but I don't have 2.6.34 here
<lucazade> ive used kernel ppa
<Bernardo> I was looking at tseliot attempt, to see if I can understand what he tried to do and why it isn't working
<lucazade> ah  cool.. hope you can find the issue
<Bernardo> bbl, time to enjoy the sun
<lucazade> bye
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: from experimental or unstable? :D
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: experimental
<Sarvatt> \o/
<tjaalton> patches fixed, changelog edit remaining
<tjaalton> alright, xserver merge pushed to git
<Sarvatt> thanks so much for doing that tjaalton
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: it probably won't even build yet ;)
<Sarvatt> yeah i'll look it over in a few, someones putting ppa-purge in the archives and was asking me to look over the changes
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: do you know if they decided on xserver 1.8.x or 1.9 at UDS? just wondering if i should start with 1.9 on xorg-edgers
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: 1.9 if it's released on August as it seems
<jcristau> that's what phoronix said, so it must be true
<tjaalton> hehe
<jcristau> (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODI0Nw)
<tjaalton> yeah michael was present
<tjaalton> via irc
<Sarvatt> thats kinda scary since 1.8.x still has major problems months after release :)
<tjaalton> what kind?
<jcristau> the 1.8.0 release was weird.
<Sarvatt> dri2 stuff
<tjaalton> yeah .0 was bad
<Sarvatt> and ironically master is in better shape than 1.8.x :D
<Sarvatt> fedora is backporting a crapload of dri2/glx stuff from master to 1.8.x
<jcristau> 1.8.0 was basically "i said i'd release on $date, so let's put a version number on a random master snapshot even though it has a bunch of known bad bugs but i didn't look at bugzilla so it's fine"
<Sarvatt> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/F-13/xorg-x11-server/xserver-1.8.0-swap-fixes.patch?view=markup  http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/F-13/xorg-x11-server/xserver-1.8.0-glxdri2-resource-conversion.patch?view=markup
<tjaalton> it was like a mesa .0 :)
<jcristau> tjaalton: pretty much :)
<Sarvatt> yeah but mesa makes no claim that a .0 release is stable :D
<tjaalton> indeed
<tjaalton> I knew it that I was looking at the wrong fedora tree :)
<tjaalton> devel is left behind
<jcristau> timed-based releases...  you need to wait for .2 to get something usable, but as long as .0 is released on time you can claim that you're doing good.
<tjaalton> mm, wonder how lucid fits in there :)
<Sarvatt> then you get phoronix telling people they are using old crap because they aren't using .0's :D
<tjaalton> i read fedora-devel from time to time, and there people are upset because they get too _many_ updates post-release
<Sarvatt> doesnt look like 1.8.x is going to get as much love as 1.7.x, still no -nominations
<tjaalton> it's on the other side of the spectrum, if ubuntu is somewhat hard to get updates to
<tjaalton> huh, well whot should take care of it?
<jcristau> tjaalton: dunno.  only machine with lucid i've seen was a guy i helped out.  some saved gnome-session meant it was trying to run compiz.real as window manager, but lucid got rid of the wrapper script so compiz.real didn't exist, so you had no window manager.
<tjaalton> jcristau: I'm happy to start from a clean slate at work, since we'll migrate $HOME to a bigger system, shared with Win7, so no reason to keep the old and possibly broken configs
<jcristau> took me 2 minutes to fix it, but for somebody unfamiliar with it...
<tjaalton> the gnome configs tend to gather some cruft
<tjaalton> and it's up to the user to migrate the dotfiles
<tjaalton> i guess so anyway, maybe it hasn't been decided yet hmm..
<tjaalton> jcristau: btw, what do you think of the xvfb-changes in ubuntu xserver, could those be applied to experimental as well?
<jcristau> haven't looked
<tjaalton>    - local/xvfb-run*: Add correct docs about error codes (LP 328205)
<tjaalton>     - local/xvfb-run: Use "-extension Composite" to fix xvfb-run crashing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328205 in xorg-server "xvfb-run incorrectly states that the return value is always that of the script run" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328205
<jcristau> seems to run fine without disabling composite?
<jcristau> so that part might be obsolete
<tjaalton> ok
<jcristau> the other one sounds fine, need to look at the patch.  can you send me a mail so i try and do that?
<tjaalton> sure
<Sarvatt> jcristau: so does debian delete saved gnome sessions on major upgrades?
<jcristau> Sarvatt: no idea
<jcristau> probably not, you can't delete user files from maintainer scripts..
<Sarvatt> thats pretty nasty but the user had to manually enable saving the sessions like that to get to that point I guess
<jcristau> if he did, he didn't remember..
<tjaalton> sounds like a bug in the session saver
<tjaalton> it should cover situations like that
<tjaalton> but I guess it's not widely used
<tjaalton> or even maintained :)
<jcristau> ++    - rules: Xvfb depends on xauth, x11-xkb-utils, recommends
<jcristau> ++      libgl1-mesa-dri. (LP 500102)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500102 in xorg-server "xvfb fails to start, missing dependencies on xauth and x11-xkb-utils " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500102
<jcristau> that's control, not rules ;)
<tjaalton> hah
<jcristau> quite a pile of ubuntu patches still :/
<tjaalton> fixed..
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> 25
<tjaalton> used, three commented out
<Sarvatt> hmm i would think the session should be calling the generic window manager name instead of compiz directly like that?
<tjaalton> then it would be sensible, and that can't be now can it ;)
<Sarvatt> yeah i guess its complicated by gtk-window-manager being seperate, i really dont know
<Sarvatt> i've been doing xorg-edgers with only 6 patches total to xorg-server
<jcristau> 109 is upstream now.  not sure about the rest.
<Sarvatt> 001_fedora_extramodes.patch 106_nouveau_autodetect.patch 168_glibc_trace_to_stderr.patch 188_default_primary_to_first_busid.patch 189_xserver_1.5.0_bg_none_root.patch 191-Xorg-add-an-extra-module-path.patch
<Sarvatt> tracking down the authors for a ton of these patches to get them to do a git formatted patch with attribution is a PITA when the patch is 4 years old+ :)
<jcristau> heh, i was expecting nettle to be in universe, turns out it seems to be in main..
<tjaalton> yeah me too
<tjaalton> need to as cjwatson when keyboard-configuration is in..
<tjaalton> *ask
<Sarvatt> it'll probably be a month until all the udeb packages are accepted :D
<tjaalton> need to merge mesa too
<Sarvatt> is it ok to file sync requests for things in experimental?
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> but we can sync as well
<jcristau> Sarvatt: is there any interest in ubuntu for the graphical d-i?
<tjaalton> jcristau: i believe so
<tjaalton> at least since cjwatson merged libx11
<jcristau> ok
<jcristau> yeah he filed bugs.debian.org/581524 when merging it
<Sarvatt> i'm really not sure but I dont imagine so, he merged libx11 because at least 10 packages were in depwait for it :D
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<tjaalton> but at least I've been asking for it :)
<tjaalton> to make preseeded installs prettier :)
<jcristau> :)
<jcristau> Sarvatt: dep-wait on new libx11? weird.
<Sarvatt> yeah everything that was in depwait for libx11 1.3.3-2 is now in depwait for libxext :D
<tjaalton> the installer components maybe?
<tjaalton> so if he didn't create a delta there then we should see an Xified d-i for maverick
<jcristau> ah right cairo and friends had bumped build-deps for the udebs
<Sarvatt> everything building udebs for the new d-i had the build deps bumped on the versions also building udebs it looked like, made building all of the libs on xorg-edgers tricky since theres no automatic rebuilds there for depwait :)
<Sarvatt> helped though since its a pain in the butt building all the libs in the right order and making sure they're published before uploading the next anyway
<Alexia_Death> Can anybody tell me what has happened to org.x.config dbus interface?
<tjaalton> gone
<Alexia_Death> Why?
<Alexia_Death> Wnd what replaces it?
<Alexia_Death> It was the only way I could load a separate wacom device for each of my pens.
<tjaalton> wacom hotplug has been working without it for some time
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Hotplug yes, but it does not let me have more than 3 devices per tablet.
<tjaalton> why not?
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: my 4 intos pens can provide 8 devices.
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Can you provide me a link that tells me how to configure tools identified by tool id?
<tjaalton> man xorg.conf
<tjaalton> search for InputClass
<tjaalton> should do what you want
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Thanks. Will look into it. But if it does not, I will be back to complain, because I really need the hotplug per pen. 3 devices per tablet just dont do it.
<tjaalton> then you build your own xserver
<tjaalton> or fix the driver
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton:  is the option to build the dbus interface still there?
<tjaalton> seems to be
<Alexia_Death> ok. I havent been following X development lately :P
<tjaalton> me neither, but this is what i know
<Alexia_Death> Sucks tho if I have to go back to the same trick I did in intrepid.
<jcristau> the option is still there, but you get to choose between that and udev.
<Sarvatt> dbus requires hal, dont think you can use it with udev
<Sarvatt> yeah what he said :D
<Alexia_Death> sigh... I KNEW there was going to be trouble with this.
<Alexia_Death> Any explaining links on the InputClass thing?
<tjaalton> http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-configuration-world-order.html
<Sarvatt> man xorg.conf really does explain it well but this is good too - http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Input_device_configuration
<Alexia_Death> Ok, thanks.
<Alexia_Death> Wacom is still packaged on its own for X and installs stuff for its own use, right?
<Sarvatt> i'm not quite sure what you are doing but /lib/udev/rules.d/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules might be worth looking at too
<tjaalton> not really :)
<tjaalton> the links are pretty much useless these days
<Alexia_Death> Sarvatt: I have a wacom intuos tablet and 4 pens. They provide 8 devices in total. I want X to understand that.
<Sarvatt> so you want each stylus device to have different settings?
<Alexia_Death> yep
<Sarvatt> you could do that before? it could tell which stylus you were using when you switched automatically?
<Alexia_Death> Yep
<Alexia_Death> Its a driver feature.
<Alexia_Death> I load an instance per my device with tool ID set.
<Alexia_Death> Then, events come from the device with the matching tool id.
<Sarvatt> thats why I was thinking you might need to edit the udev rules since i think it only makes 1 stylus device per tablet now
<Alexia_Death> Sarvatt: I used to do this through the dbus interface.
<tjaalton> the udev rules don't create them
<Alexia_Death> What does?
<tjaalton> xorg.conf.d snippet
<tjaalton> well no
<tjaalton> the driver does
<tjaalton> when it loads
<Alexia_Death> ?
<tjaalton> detects the model and creates what it supports by default
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Theres no way for me to configure N devices with tool ID-s then!
<tjaalton> well how did it work with dbus?
<tjaalton> if udev knows about the devices then surely you can
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: I called AddDevice for each device I wanted cerated.
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Udev cant know about the pens.
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Theres ever just one at a time in the range.
<tjaalton> then raise the issue on linuxwacom-devel
<Alexia_Death> Sigh.
<Alexia_Death> It worked perfectly for me in karmic and now people have forgotten about this usecase AGAIN.
<Sarvatt> i was thinking there may be a way to create the 4 pen devices in the udev rule, then assign them in the xorg.conf somehow
<tjaalton> there's no way to turn that on
<tjaalton> dbus support that is
<tjaalton> so you're screwed anyway
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=576136
<Alexia_Death> no, but something needs to be provided for this usecase.
<ubottu> Debian bug 576136 in xserver-xorg-input-wacom "xserver-xorg-input-wacom: multiple pens not handled" [Important,Open]
<Alexia_Death> I know this guy.
<Alexia_Death> I wasnt aware it was this bad on the X side tho.
<tjaalton> so the logical step is to raise the issue on the devel list, no?
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: I will, no worries about that. I need to have this working.
<jcristau> if the 2 people who use that just complain 6 months after stuff gets done, you're not going to see stuff improve
<Sarvatt> yeah bringing it up on linuxwacom-devel would be the best step for sure if you wouldn't mind
<tjaalton> Alexia_Death: why do you know udev can't handle it
<tjaalton> ?
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Becase I know how it works.
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: the device IDs need to be read before they can be used from a fully configured device.
<Alexia_Death> only driver can do that.
<jcristau> read from where?
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: Its a code the pen provides with its data.
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: And I would have complained sooner had I known it was going to get all broken again. Like I said, all worked in karmic.
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: so the driver reads events from the tablet, and gets the code from there?  what prevents it from creating a device for that pen at that point?
<jcristau> (besides "events are read in the signal handler, and creating a device is not signal safe")
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: I dont know. May be it is possible.
<jcristau> may be easier to have an xorg.conf option to list the pens you want to use
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: I want them hotpluggaable.
<jcristau> ok
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: its a laptop
<Alexia_Death> Cant runna round with my intuos permanelty connected.
<jcristau> err.
<Sarvatt> so with how you had it before, you didn't specific specifically that there were going to be 4 pen devices? you could add a 5th and it would pick the default settings for it?
<jcristau> not sure what you mean
<tjaalton> that's why you use InputClass
<Sarvatt> the new pens wont be new devices to udev to get picked up by InputClass though?
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: ? I read the section and I cant say how it covers my usecase.
<jcristau> Sarvatt: no
<Sarvatt> yeah saying why I think that wont work
<tjaalton> Alexia_Death: if you can configure it in xorg.conf, then you are able to do it in a hotpluggy fashion
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: if the driver had, say, Option "number of pens" "10", then it could create 10 devices for your pens when the tablet was hotplugged, and then use that.  would that work for you?
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: no. Each pen is specific and has an ID. Some of them have an eraser, some of them dont.
<tjaalton> Alexia_Death: have you even tried lucid?
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Im typing this from lucid
<tjaalton> ah, k
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: not sure what that means..
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: did a clean install today.
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: pretend i've never seen a tablet
<Sarvatt> the driver itself creates the eraser device so that should be ok
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: Most wacom pens have two ends, stylus, and eraser. For X they are separate devices.
<tjaalton> for the driver
<tjaalton> not x
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: and the driver can't recognize whether something is stylus or eraser when it gets events?
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: High end tablets support a Tool Id on each pen and driver supports or used to support several pens as independent devices.
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: yes.
<Sarvatt> Alexia_Death: do you know if I can use a graphire pen with an intuos to test this?
<Sarvatt> i have an intuos 3 and a few graphires
<Alexia_Death> Sarvatt: No. you need an intuos or cintiq for this.
<tjaalton> so who's going to buy me another pen for the intuos4 :)
<Sarvatt> only 1 intuos pen though
<Sarvatt> lol
<Alexia_Death> Sarvatt: and atleast 2 pens.
<tjaalton> the airbrush looks nice
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Get an artpen. Then you get the full pain. 100€
<tjaalton> Alexia_Death: they all are normal pens?
<tjaalton> that you have
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: No, I have 2 normals, an arpen and an airbrush.
<tjaalton> i mean the driver should know what they are, at least the kernel driver has something about it
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: got a full set for gimp development/testing but I hneed the stack underneath to work for that:P
<tjaalton> maybe it's just that hotplug doesn't work
<tjaalton> yet
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: As far as i know, artpen/arbrush are somehow diefferent from normals but IIRC not frm each other.
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Problem is the multiple pen hotplug et all.
<Sarvatt> do we even need the wacom udev rule?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: for serial devices yes
<Sarvatt> ah yeah
<tjaalton> but other than that no
<tjaalton> ron knows about it, and probably will clean it up later
<Sarvatt> ah wait yeah, I couldn't use wacom without an input/whatever symlink it recognized last time i tried
<tjaalton> then your conf is wrong ;)
<tjaalton> and looking for the path
<Sarvatt> this was back in january before the xorg.conf.d stuff anyway
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> so mesa won't build due to libdrm being too old
<tjaalton> but uploading libdrm would break nouveau?
<tjaalton> mesa merge pushed
<tjaalton> in a minute..
<jcristau> nouveau is broken by new kernel anyway aiui
<tjaalton> ah right
<Sarvatt> Alexia_Death: it looks like you can add the 4 stylii to xorg.conf and seperate them by serial number?
<Alexia_Death> Sarvatt: Yes. but I need hotplug
<tjaalton> it basically still is
<Alexia_Death> ?
<Sarvatt> I know it sucks, but why couldn't you just create all 4 in the xorg.conf?
<tjaalton> you plug in the tablet, and it'll use the settings when the pen is in vicinity?
<Sarvatt> they should work on the fly switching them if you did
<Alexia_Death> Sarvatt: Its a laptop. I dont want to restart X when I plug in the intuos.
<tjaalton> ...
<Alexia_Death> and keeping it connected at all times is not anoption.
<Sarvatt> you wouldn't have to, just define all 4 pens once and they should work on the fly whenever you used them
<Alexia_Death> Sarvatt: sure about that?
<tjaalton> of course
<tjaalton> that's the point of inputclass
<Sarvatt> Option "DebugLevel" "6" to the wacom rule, then grep your Xorg.0.log for serial_num t for the serial
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Uh? Inputclas?
<tjaalton> well, one of them anyway
<tjaalton> Alexia_Death: read the blog or wiki links we gave you
<Sarvatt> and have Option     "Serial"    "whatever" in each stylus device section and give them unique names
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: reading as I go-
<jcristau> Sarvatt: inputclass doesn't let you create more than one device per kernel device though, i think
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: But from what I see, the input class does not allow me to add four devices.
<jcristau> Sarvatt: so that would require driver options to tell it how many pens to create and their parameters and stuff
<jcristau> (maybe that already exists, i know nothing of wacom)
<tjaalton> ok, so back to the driver
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: exactly what I understood.
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: yes. so Im going to bother whot about this.
<tjaalton> Alexia_Death: on the list preferably
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: I suspect the driver will end up with options where you can list any ID-s you need added.
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: Im not subscribet to that list.
<Alexia_Death> tjaalton: only the user one.
<jcristau> listing the IDs in the config is kind of lame though
<tjaalton> Alexia_Death: if the driver has a way to know the devices it can handle, it should be doable to make it hotpluggable
<jcristau> would be better to have something more dynamic
<tjaalton> i'm certain that it can be done
<Alexia_Death> Im not.
<Alexia_Death> As a user I may not want any outospawning of a new device.
<Bernardo> hi
<Alexia_Death> A device that a) I havent named and b) I havent configured in gimp etc so it wont auto-work as extended.
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: what did you want to sync btw?
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: that's fine, if you get a new X device that lets gimp know about it so you can name/configure it
<jcristau> and client policy can disable unknown new devices
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/libdrm/
<Sarvatt> oh sync, pixman
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: no need to file a bug about it, I can sync it too
<Sarvatt> pretty significant arm speedups in the latest pixman stable compared to 0.16.4
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: its disrupting to the workflow. and at least for now, hoplugged devices require a reastart on GTK side to appear.
<Sarvatt> the ubuntu delta in pixman can be dropped
<Sarvatt> its upstream now
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: that'd be a gtk bug..
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: its a lack of feature.
<jcristau> whatever :)
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: theresa branch that teis to remedy it. But its far feom stable.
<jcristau> still, should be easy enough to have a session daemon disable unknown new wacom devices
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: I fail to see the point of this.
<Alexia_Death> It jsut makes my tablet/pen not working.
<jcristau> how so?
<Alexia_Death> disable means not functional, no?
<jcristau> you said you didn't want unknown devices enabled before you configure them
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: so we don't need any Breaks for libdrm or so?
<jcristau> tjaalton: breaks on old xserver-xorg-video-nouveau would make sense imo
<tjaalton> jcristau: yep, read the thread on debian-x
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: what I meant was, that having to configure mid work is distracting. If you hold the pen, disabling it to configure just does not make sense.
<jcristau> you're adding new pens mid work?
<jcristau> if not then i don't understand the 'distracting' point
<Alexia_Death> I might, if I have a pen I havent used before.
<Alexia_Death> I have four pens. If I dont explicity configure them in one go, it may be that I grab a new pen.
<jcristau> hmm not sure i understand.  you said you don't want new pens enabled before you can name/configure them.  then you say you want to be able to add a new pen mid work, but not have to configure it.
<Sarvatt> shouldn't the kernel have breaks too in that case?
<jcristau> Sarvatt: the kernel shouldn't break userspace ABI...
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: I think i cant explain it properly.
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: maybe i'm just slow :)
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: Reality is, that I will have to show each device I plan to use to the tablet before starting gimp If I cant explicitly configure them.
<Sarvatt> well libdrm breaks x-x-v-nouveau which needs a rebuild against it, 2.6.34 breaks libdrm/x-x-v-nouveau but 2.6.33 still works with the older libdrm/nouveau, the new libdrm doesn't work with 2.6.33 based kernels, such a mess
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: tablet does not know anything about a pen untill it starts sending data.
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: that's because gtk can't handle devices appearing after it's started, right?
<Alexia_Death> jcristau: yes. And I dont expect it to be fixed in next 6 months, maybe more.
<jcristau> okay
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: and the default on maverick is still .32
<jcristau> Alexia_Death: i think i'm starting to understand :)
<Alexia_Death> :)
<Sarvatt> i got upgraded to .34 a few days ago
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> that's good
<Sarvatt> they uploaded the meta before the kernel even built, pointed at one that failed
<jcristau> Sarvatt: package dependencies can't really express userspace/kernel abi issues.  since you can have more than one kernel installed, e.g.
<tjaalton> so nouveau is broken anyway
<tjaalton> I'll just upload then :)
<Sarvatt> yeah I was just thinking out loud and realized that after
<tjaalton> though if there are people on .32 because of that..
<Sarvatt> there's more abi thats not even tracked in libdrm for nouveau in the form of nouveau_class.h..
<tjaalton> won't help them anyway
<Sarvatt> at least thats gone post 2.4.20
<Sarvatt> but the ddx needs an update to build against 2.4.20, or just updated past when the ddx started shipping nouveau_class.h and ignoring libdrm altogether
<Sarvatt> i put both in x-updates for people trying to use the lucid kernel a few days ago
<Sarvatt> err maverick kernel
<tjaalton> ok, libdrm uploaded
<tjaalton> Exception: apt-cache madison does not contain pixman/maverick
<tjaalton> meh
<Sarvatt> thanks tjaalton, I need stuff to add to a MOTU application :)
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> maybe because it was copied over from lucid?
<jcristau> or missing deb-src maverick in sources.list?
<Sarvatt> apt-cache madison pixman
<Sarvatt>     pixman | 0.16.4-1ubuntu2 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main Sources
<tjaalton> it was an older version, the one from bzr works
<Sarvatt> does /maverick work with apt-cache madison?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> but it does something different now I guess
<tjaalton> at least not on lucid
<Sarvatt> xorg-server looks fine to me so far, building it now
<Sarvatt> ricotz: did you see that I built that nouveau mesa branch that you wanted? https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/nouveau
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> ./auto-xorg-git -H hooks -g -d origin/ubuntu -t "~" -p mesa -a 0ubuntu0ricotz -b nvfx-next-6b then control-z at the patching pause, delete debian/ and replace with the one from git://sarvatt.com/mesa.git, fg then continue
<tjaalton> synced x11-apps too
<Sarvatt> yay new xeyes
<jcristau> not even that
<jcristau> just packaging changes
<jcristau> oh, no, i'm on crack
<jcristau> new xeyes and xlogo indeed
<Sarvatt> what are we doing with nouveau now that debian is doing it with a sane build system? :D could just merge that too, the bgnr patch is the only change needed
<ricotz> Sarvatt, thank you, i have tested it some time ago and this branch solves some problems with my nv49, but it is pretty much outdated, perhaps a merge with master branch is possible somehow
<tjaalton> but we need a new snapshot too
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i have started looking at it, but it seems to be diverged a lot
<jcristau> sven has a newer snapshot on alioth, ~joachim-guest/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<corrado> Hi somebody can help me?
<corrado> up
<corrado> What information should I collect to submit a bug in the X server?
<Sarvatt> compile keymap patch failed - http://paste.ubuntu.com/434496/
<Sarvatt> corrado: ubuntu-bug xorg
<Sarvatt> it'll attach all of the logs for you, there are quite a few that are really needed
<corrado> Let me see whether I understand
<corrado> I reproduce the crash, go into a console and give that command?
<Sarvatt> yeah, reproduce the crash, then restart X and run it and it'll attach all the logs including the old ones from the time the crash happened
<corrado> I also could log in from another computer by ssh
<corrado> what the best of both procedures
<corrado> ?
<Sarvatt> up to you, I'm unsure what kind of crash you are getting
<Sarvatt> is X restarting automatically after it crashes?
<Sarvatt> or is it hanging?
<Sarvatt> Missing build dependencies: libxfont-dev (>= 1:1.4.1-2) -- amd64 buildd only dep wait for xorg-server
<Sarvatt> libxfont failed to build on everything but i386 - The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sarvatt>   lynx: Depends: lynx-cur (>= 2.8.8dev.3-3) but it is not going to be installed
<jcristau> hmm
<jcristau>   lynx-cur | 2.8.8dev.3-3 |      maverick | source, amd64, i386
<corrado> Sarvatt: it does not automatically restart
<Sarvatt> amd64 hadn't built yet when it tried to build, they were synced at the same time
<jcristau> ok
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfont -- can anyone retry those? :D
<Sarvatt> looks like the virtual lynx package it depends on had been published but the lynx-cur package it points to hadn't been built on the other arches when it tried to build
<Sarvatt> i386 built a day later than the other arches and built fine
<jcristau> lynx is arch:all
<jcristau> and depends on lynx-cur (>= current-version), which is kinda stupid
<Sarvatt> jcristau: am I crazy or did you make doc before building xorg-server_1.8.1.orig.tar.gz ?
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434515/
<jcristau> Sarvatt: should be the same as the upstream tarball, with README.DRI removed.
<jcristau> so no, i did not make doc
<Sarvatt> -rw-r--r-- 1 robert robert 6.7M 2010-05-12 12:47 xorg-server_1.8.1.orig.tar.gz
<Sarvatt> -rw-r--r-- 1 robert robert 4.5M 2010-05-16 15:15 xorg-server-1.8.1.tar.gz
<jcristau> weird
<ricotz> Sarvatt, a tarball is created with "make dist" or "make distcheck"
<jcristau> Sarvatt: xorg-server-1.8.1.tar.gz on annarchy is 6.7M
<Sarvatt> ah silly me, I grabbed it from the cgit :)
<Sarvatt> ah good 190_cache-xkbcomp_output_for_fast_start_up.patch was a simple fix
<jcristau> s/False/FALSE/;s/True/TRUE/ ? :)
<Sarvatt> 164_trap-aspect-ratios.patch causes a build failure too
<Sarvatt> yep :)
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/434524/
<tjaalton> yeah those didn't apply, so I "fixed" them
<tjaalton> afk->
<tjaalton> patch 164 was taken from the list over a year ago, and never saw any review to be accepted. the code got changed since (CEA extension support), so I'd say drop it
<jcristau> 0660dd9d7009147c395b9ea904539f76f55b9a7f and bd9c6b3a4d726a3f83ac6d8cf7211eddbc28f25a should have covered the aspect ratio thingy i thought
<Sarvatt> darn no estimated build times - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfont/1:1.4.1-2/+build/1728061
<Sarvatt> I'm not sure 15-nouveau.diff is the way to go, nouveau does bind to some of those devices and defaulting them to vesa or nv wont work?
<bryceh> heya Sarvatt
<Sarvatt> heyo bryceh!
<Sarvatt> then again fedora does it that way picking vesa or nv for them still so maybe I'm wrong :D
<jcristau> Sarvatt: in that case they'll get fbdev
<jcristau> since vesa or nv will bail if they see kms enabled
<Sarvatt> true, why not just break instead of adding another vesa to the pool for 0008 and 0009 i wonder though
<jcristau> yeah that's useless
<jcristau> i just took the patch directly from fedora cvs :)
<Sarvatt> thats odd, ppa build keeps dying - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48573675/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.xorg-server_2:1.8.1-1ubuntu1~testing3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt> just on the PPA doesn't happen locally
<Sarvatt> >stampdir/configure-main
<Sarvatt> rm stampdir/configure-main
<Sarvatt> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<Sarvatt> hmm slightly different build process
<Sarvatt> >stampdir/autoreconf
<Sarvatt> dh_testdir
<Sarvatt> mkdir -p build-main
<Sarvatt> cd build-main && \
<Sarvatt> 	../configure \
<Sarvatt> ^ working one
<Sarvatt> >stampdir/autoreconf
<Sarvatt> dh_testdir
<Sarvatt> mkdir -p build-main
<Sarvatt> dh_testdir
<Sarvatt> cd build-main && \
<Sarvatt> ^ ppa
<Sarvatt> ah ppa tries to build both udeb and main at the same time and fails
<Sarvatt> locally it doesn't
<Sarvatt> trying with parallel enabled locally to see if it fails too
<Sarvatt> yep same failure locally with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=2"
<Sarvatt> debian experimental builds fine in parallel, hmmm
<Sarvatt> i'm stumped as to why origin/ubuntu can't build in parallel and origin/debian-experimental can
<Sarvatt> origin/ubuntu is trying to remove stampdir/configure-main and debian-experimental doesn't
<jcristau> Sarvatt: the error is configure: error: cannot build Security extension without X-ACE
<jcristau> from the build log url you gave above anyway
<Sarvatt> ahhh no wonder, totally missed that, it was removing it because of the configure failure gotcha
<Sarvatt> so non parallel would have failed eventually too if i let it keep going to where it built the udeb package thats trying to --enable-xcsecurity with --disable-xace
<jcristau> likely, yes
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-09
<LLStarks> ****!
<LLStarks> i just had an x crash an accidentally clicked cancel on the apport msg
<LLStarks> any way to bring it back?
<LLStarks> ?
<albert23> LLStarks: the crash file should be in /var/crash. If it is, you can report the bug with apport-cli <filename>
<LLStarks> albert23, it's not there.
<LLStarks> ;_;
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-11
<HTDx64> hello, can I ask display driver related question here?
<tjaalton> sure
<HTDx64> Is Radeon HD4870 supported in 11.04? I've tried to install it, and I get kernel panic each time, with lot's of magic text (mostly hex-like) and the only understable thing is "Radeon" :)
<HTDx64> it happens both when trying "Install Ubuntu" and "Try without installing" option
<tjaalton> should work yes
<HTDx64> so what could be the cause? BIOS settings?
<tjaalton> you could try adding "radeon.modeset=0" to the kernel cmdline
<HTDx64> when I had 11.04 installed (via upgrade), i had major display problems - artifacts (white rectangles in random places, noise, pixels), very slow performance on open drivers. on FGLRX the problem was with very frequent crashes. are they known problems, or rather uncommon? could it mean my Radeon is broken?
<tjaalton> does it happen with windows? or an older ubuntu version?
<HTDx64> no problems with windows, on 10.10 there was a slight artifact problem with open driver, disappeared with FGLRX.
<tjaalton> ok so it regressed
<tjaalton> but do try the option i told
<HTDx64> ok, I'll check this out
<tjaalton> if it works, please file a bug against the kernel
<tjaalton> 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<tjaalton> and you could add xserver-xorg-video-ati as an additional component to the bug
<tjaalton> hmm, maybe just run 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-ati' and we can take it from there
<HTDx64> i'll try to boot it now, how can I add a cmdline when menu appears?
<tjaalton> press 'e' to edit the boot option
<tjaalton> then select the line that says kernel
<tjaalton> and add the option to the end
<HTDx64> any "," or ";" or " " before?
<HTDx64> nevermind, I'll figure it out, rebooting...
<HTDx64> hello
<HTDx64> I've just installed 11.04 with radeon.modeset=0 option
<tjaalton> so it worked?
<HTDx64> so far so good, there was some artifacts on top bar, but they disappeared, I'll try to install FGLRX...
<tjaalton> file the bug first
<tjaalton> without the option
<tjaalton> if it boots..
<HTDx64> should I try to boot from USB without the option now?
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> so the installed system doesn't have that option
<tjaalton> got confused there
<HTDx64> I've added this option on installation USB
<tjaalton> right, but it's probably not used on the installed system
<tjaalton> check /etc/default/grub
<HTDx64> I'm checking this right now
<tjaalton> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<tjaalton> it normally has just "quiet splash"
<HTDx64> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> and actually, cat /proc/cmdline
<tjaalton> would confirm what you had
<HTDx64> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=e88bf567-bc60-4140-b0db-3d110c8a7f51 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> so.. it's weird
<tjaalton> the live-session _should_ be identical to the installed version
<tjaalton> and there are no updates either that should explain this
<HTDx64> well, I've checked updates on install, and ran update right after installing
<HTDx64> but it booted before update
<tjaalton> yeah, but still, there is no newer kernel etc that could've fixed it (that's not on the cd)
<HTDx64> i've experienced such strange behaviour with hardware before (soundcard / network was dead untill powered off for 30 seconds) - reset / reboot didn't help. i'll just try to boot it from USB once more. if it boots - it was a hardware problem then.
<HTDx64> seems like no bug here - it boots now without the option, I think it's something wrong with my PC (Radeon or chipset)
<tjaalton> heh,ok
<HTDx64> BTW, is it possible to install Gnome 3 with Radeon FGLRX driver?
<tjaalton> guess it should work
<tjaalton> though natty doesn't have gnome 3
<HTDx64> I've tried to use special PPA for this, but it worked only with open driver. with FGLRX it crashed with screen blinking like crazy. but again it could be my Radeon - something is obviously wrong with it
<tjaalton> ok, dunno then
<HTDx64> thanks anyway, now I have Natty installed :)
<Sarvatt> tjaalton, RAOF: are you kidding me? did I just miss the wishlist bug session? it wasn't there when I looked at the schedule earlier, did it just get rescheduled in the past again?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: yep, we're done :)
<tjaalton> a couple of bugs left, dind't have time to go through all of them
<Sarvatt> it was scheduled at the same time as the fwts one, then disappeared so I went to fwts, then after fwts got out it wasn't on the schedule at all
<ricotz> hi, is it already decided which xserver version will be targeted?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi ^
<Sarvatt> ricotz: most likely 1.10.x
<ricotz> (meaning the border-barrier support)
<ricotz> hmm, ok, any chance this is going to be backported from trunk?
<Sarvatt> (which still isn't even in 1.11)
<Sarvatt> yeah it only exists as patches anyway as far as I know
<ricotz> really, i though it is in the trunk, and fedora cherry-picked it
<ricotz> alright, i think you know it better ;)
<Sarvatt> I still dont see it in xserver master
<ricotz> ok, i was hoping to test this with mutter/gnome-shell at some point soon
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/xserver-1.10-pointer-barriers.patch
<ricotz> thanks
<Sarvatt> RAOF: in case I forget at the planning session tomorrow, we need that pointer barriers patch in O :)
<bjsnider> ricotz, does your home directory open when you click the sidebar link? mine doesn't
<ricotz> bjsnider, you let nautilus handle your desktop?
<bjsnider> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> bjsnider, ok, i can confirm it with enabled nautilus-desktop, without it works though
<AlexzAK> hi
<AlexzAK> Please take a look in to my bug report #779607 about intel video i915
<AlexzAK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/779607
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779607 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze with i915 chipset on Toshiba satelite l300-144 laptop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> bjsnider, the nautilus problem should be fixed
<kcin1> i have a problem with my touchscreen,evtest works,but xinput test returns nothing
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-12
<RAOF> Sarvatt_: Yeah.  We'll be backporting the interesting bits of 1.11.  I should also check out whether DX would like the raw-events patchy thing, too.
<tjaalton> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<bryceh> Sarvatt_, pst, X planning session if you're interested...
<kcin1> hi,i have a problem with my touchscreen,evtest works,but xinput test returns nothing, I would appreciate help
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-13
<grantbow> FAQ: so wayland will not be the default of the CD of 11.10 or 12.04?
<tjaalton> grantbow: no, it was never planned either.. we are far from that happening
<grantbow> tjaalton: thanks
<grantbow> rereading http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551 now
<ricotz> tjaalton, hi :), do you want to sponsor/sync pixman?
<ricotz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pixman/+bug/782108
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782108 in pixman (Ubuntu) "Sync pixman 0.21.8-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> ricotz: maybe next week, uds going on
<ricotz> tjaalton, no problem :)
<tjaalton> ricotz: i've confirmed the bug, and sub'd the archive administrators so it might be synced earlier
<ricotz> tjaalton, thanks
<Sarvatt_> ricotz: thanks for that, requestsync wasn't working a few days ago when I tried to file that
<Sarvatt_> guess its working now and I can go crazy :)
<ricotz> Sarvatt_, yeah, it kind of works, but still crashes at the end
<Sarvatt_> bryceh_: ahhh that explains why I couldn't reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/774978 -- it only happens when using synaptics
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "xserver seg'd [945GM] (affects: 14) (dups: 4) (heat: 92)" [High,Incomplete]
<Sarvatt_> yeah definitely looks related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/754470 going to have to reproduce this when I get home
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754470 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "syndaemon consumes 100% CPU (affects: 81) (dups: 6) (heat: 509)" [High,Fix released]
<Pimmetje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/779453 could anyone help me with this problem?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779453 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Display port color problem (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> Pimmetje: did you try another dp cable?
<Pimmetje> the screen works in windows and in bios
<Pimmetje> only not when x starts
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> you could try your luck on #intel-gfx, all the folks here are getting ready for the uds closing party :)
<Pimmetje> uds?
<Pimmetje> but sure ill try :)
<tjaalton> devel summit
<tjaalton> i've not come across that issue myself before
<Pimmetje> not many laptop have a display port
<Pimmetje> and even less use it
<tjaalton> new ones do
<Pimmetje> yep :D
<tjaalton> which model is it?
<Pimmetje> 2740p
<Pimmetje> with docking hp
<tjaalton> new lenovo models have it working, at least
<Pimmetje> mine works only the colors are ****
<Pimmetje> thats the only reson i am on windows atm ... :(
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-14
<atari_314> Hey guys, anyone having issues with xterm (slowdowns, freezes) on 11.04?
<Mkaysi> Hi, I have a problem with X server. If I have HDMI cable plugged to computer and TV is turned off, X puts login window to TV, which is offline. I tried to report a bug, but Apport asked me to come here.
<Azelphur> Hi, I just bought an ATI 6990 and installed the amd drivers from the .run file (since I'd obviously be needing the latest for this card), however X segfaults on start. http://paste.ubuntu.com/607410/ suggestions?
<AlexzAK> Azelphur: this channel is so silent :( 
<Azelphur> I know :p
<Duke`> I have missing portions of video for some embedded flash videos with intel i915/xorg-edgers. Is it a known bug?
<Duke`> (only with compiz, not with metacity)
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-15
<tjaalton> bugbot <3
<tjaalton> http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals.svg
<sits> hi, is it possible to build pieces of X (i.e. the intel X drivers) just by themselves?
<tjaalton> sure
<sits> is it as simple as copying a single binary if I just want to change the 2D driver to an older version?
<tjaalton> why would you want to do that?
<sits> Basically
<sits> to try and bisect at which point in the intel driver git a feature was added that causes the glyph font cache on my EeePC 900 to become corrupted
<sits> tjaalton: what do you think?
<tjaalton> hum, it doesn't even use the intel driver
<tjaalton> no wait
<sits> tjaalton: I'm 100% it does :)
<tjaalton> ah, GMA 900 translates to 915
<sits> indeed
<tjaalton> 950 was poulsbo
<sits> yup
<tjaalton> well I'd rather try different kernel versions first
<sits> :D
<sits> tjaalton:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36326#c17
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 36326 in DRM/Intel "[915GM] Characters sometimes have horizontal lines through them (glyph font corruption)" [Major,New]
<sits> tjaalton: so would I :)
<tjaalton> there you go then
<sits> tjaalton: ?
<tjaalton> you've found the problem?
<sits> nope
<sits> see comment 8
<tjaalton> so a kernel change that broke things?
<sits> see comment 7
<tjaalton> yes, confirms that
<tjaalton> i just don't see your point, mind telling that?
<sits> sure
<sits> it is not just a kernel change
<sits> it appears to be both a kernel and a driver change
<sits> what I should have said is that I can use a 2.6.39-rc kernel with a 10.04 Xorg userland and not see the problem
<tjaalton> yeah, should have said that
<sits> using an 11.04 userland with a 2.6.34 kernel does show the problem
<sits> tjaalton: I did on comment #6
<tjaalton> but you didn't point that out
<tjaalton> to me
<tjaalton> so yes, you can compile the driver separately
<sits> tjaalton: a very good point - sorry about that
<tjaalton> but if there are xserver api changes, you need to take care of those
<tjaalton> though you'll find out if the driver doesn't compile
<sits> tjaalton: are drivers API backwards compatible?
<sits> tjaalton: that's where things get tricky
<sits> I can't compile stuff on the EeePC (just too small)
<tjaalton> newer ddx driver usually needs newer libdrm & kernel
<tjaalton> so compile on another 32bit box
<sits> right
<tjaalton> assuming the eeepc is 32bit
<sits> it is
<sits> I'm actually cross compiling for what its worth
<sits> is the ABI backwards compatible
<sits> hmm perhaps that doesn't make sense
<tjaalton> newer driver should compile against an older xserver
<sits> ah ok
<sits> wish me luck!
<tjaalton> though it probably needs a newer libdrm, so you need to build that too
<tjaalton> or build an older -intel with some abi-patches for newer xserver
<sits> doh! I guess I'll see what happens. I think I might have install with a Xorg newer than 1.7 around
<sits> tjaalton: thank you!
<tjaalton> np
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-07
<mlankhorst> hey
<mlankhorst> anyone at uds/
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: sure thing, just got back from a shopping spree
<mlankhorst> im below, still need to go to a computer store this week
<Sarvatt> buy from newegg or amazon, get it shipped to the hotel :)
<tjaalton> hmm something weird happened, compiz is dog slow
<tjaalton> ha, fast again
<tjaalton> I spent a couple of hours yesterday walking around trying to find a grocery store and a decent pub. today I noticed they were both on the block next door..
<mlankhorst> no us credit card sadly
<tjaalton> aren't they all :)
<tjaalton> ha, got the xserver crash with sigabrt in raise
<broder> ...isn't that where sigabrts always come from?
<tjaalton> might well be :)
<jcristau> getting a signal is kind of the point of raise()
<broder> sounds like an assertion failure
<tjaalton> resume from suspend, mouse works but nothing else doesn't, then when I kill the session I got this crash popup
<tjaalton> nice thing is that this should be backtraceable from a virtual console..
<LLStarks> tjaalton, i'll be attending the hybrid graphics meeting remotely. i don't intend to say much aside from the current state of 3rd party solutions. just want to take notes and report them to the hybrid graphics mailing list.
<LLStarks> is that cool?
<tjaalton> LLStarks: sure
<LLStarks> tjaalton, thanks. will there be a transcript and recording of the audio available afterwards?
<LLStarks> *chat transcript
<jcristau> there's a hybrid graphics mailing list?
<tjaalton> LLStarks: not sure, could be
<tjaalton> oh, nice https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-session-management
<LLStarks> jcristau, yeah: https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
<LLStarks> page needs to be cleaned up, but the list is at the bottom: https://lists.launchpad.net/hybrid-graphics-linux/
<tjaalton> LLStarks: the session concentrates on the work airlied has been leading upstream, and for 12.10 the blocker seems to be whether xserver 1.13 will get drvmodelv3 or not, since kernel 3.5 appears to be ready on the drm front
<jcristau> seems rather unlikely
<tjaalton> and wth, I thought the session was on friday, but now it's scheduled for wednesday morning..
<tjaalton> jcristau: yeah, WIP all over the place on the branch
<LLStarks> tjaalton, drvmodelv3 is the first branch to build successfully in months. i think it has a chance.
<LLStarks> but it's worthless without the i915 uxa and nouveau ddx patches
<LLStarks> the i915 ddx is problematic since airlied is only interested in uxa. ickle is committed to sna.
<LLStarks> also, there are no proposals for acpi management of prime. right now, the card is always on unless explicitly disabled through pci and acpi calls
<tjaalton> LLStarks: thanks for the info
<tjaalton> somehow had overlooked the ddx support, duh
<LLStarks> the ddx won't build against the drvmodelv3 xserver. months ago, i got nouveau to build, but never i915. iirc, there was a special abi needed. other than airlied, i'm probably the person who has tried to compile everything. it was really mindblowing to see the xorg.0.log that was produced.
<tjaalton> LLStarks: any other stuff missing from the blueprint blurp?
<LLStarks> i'd recommend talking to lekensteyn about adopting or upstreaming bbswitch for power management
<LLStarks> bumblebee is not worth the time or effort, but bbswitch is essential for power saving
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> it would work with hw that don't have the bios options?
<LLStarks> yes
<tjaalton> great
<LLStarks> the card will run with full fans unless the nvidia/nouveau module is active
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<LLStarks> also, canonical should harass nvidia to resubmit their proposal for blob drivers to use dma-buf prime
<LLStarks> it was narrowly shut down for the 3.3 window and nvidia never bothered with it again
<tjaalton> I think there was some concensus in allowing that
<LLStarks> there was, but nvidia has proactive about it.
<LLStarks> *has to be
<tjaalton> right
<LLStarks> do you know what's going on with the EA and valve stuff for UDS? i would hope that the x team wouldn't be blindsided by anything crazy
<tjaalton> dunno about any valve stuff, and wouldn't worry too much about EA either :)
<tjaalton> wednesday will tell
<LLStarks> if its origin, i'll be shocked
<LLStarks> i could live with a random game or two, but not the flood gates of a desura competitor on linux
<tjaalton> wouldn't steam be a competitor as well?-)
<LLStarks> well yeah, but gabe plays around with linux for servers and left 4 dead 2. steam is inevitable.
<LLStarks> ea is just the evil empire
<tjaalton> heh, ok
<tjaalton> I've not used any of these :)
<LLStarks> a good graphics stack and gaming options are the key to the linux desktop
<LLStarks> i just hope the linux ecosystem is ready
<tjaalton> well, if nothing else, having more of the prime/blah stuff for 12.10 will make it somewhat easier to test and work on the hybrid stuff
<LLStarks> it'll make the buffer sharing possible, but there'd still need to be a way to display everything
<tjaalton> I will be testing it for sure, since I have the hw and should have the time as well this cycle
<LLStarks> 3.5 is a definite for 12.10, right?
<tjaalton> even 3.6 is on the table, right now on the session :)
<LLStarks> kernel session right now?!?!
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> grand ballroom a
<LLStarks> is the woman ogasawara?
<tjaalton> yep
<LLStarks> 3.6 would be cutting things really close. is there anything in particular that 3.6 would bring ?
<LLStarks> i don't think it's even been defined
<tjaalton> hw enablement, and yes 3.6 would be released roughly by late october/early november
<tjaalton> there were other features as well, didn't catch what it was
<tjaalton> kernel freeze is oct 4th, so they'll re-evaluate once 3.5 is released late august
<RAOF> There'll be improvements in 3.6, most interestingly in haswell support
<LLStarks> kernel releases usually don't line favorably for ubuntu+1 to be kernel+3 wrt current ubuntu release. 
<LLStarks> *kernel+4
<tjaalton> they'd probably be able to pull the final release as an sru
<LLStarks> but that assumes release is an rc5 or something
<LLStarks> something stable enough
<LLStarks> and it wouldn't be zero-day
<tjaalton> don't know really
<RAOF> Why couldn't it be a zero-day?
<tjaalton> but yes it would be rcsomething
<LLStarks> let's say 12.10 ships with rc5. linus says we need another week or two due to an unforeseen circumstance but everything is stable.
<LLStarks> *week or two for the next rc
<LLStarks> 3.3 went all the way to rc7
<RAOF> Oh, it wouldn't *necessarily* be a zero-day.
<tjaalton> so zero-day would be another rc and then another one few weeks later the final release
<RAOF> But the obvious precondition in going 3.6 is that it be (a) sufficiently stable, and (b) sufficiently early.
<LLStarks> that makes sense, but i don't remember any precedent for deciding a kernel so late and shipping with an rc.
<LLStarks> haswell would be nice, but aren't most of the bits landing in 3.4 and 3.5?
<tjaalton> true, never done that before
<LLStarks> releases after lts tend to be wacky
<LLStarks> so i dunno
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> "rolling release" :)
<tjaalton> always usable
<tjaalton> or u(n)s(t)able, depending who you ask
<LLStarks> if my hearing was correct, i heard the term come up during the chatter
<LLStarks> i've come to dislike uds though. they never revisit stuff that people keep asking for. where are delta debs, systemd, btrfs, and a sid-synced repo?
<tjaalton> systemd won't happen (got blogged about), btrfs is unstable, dunno about the rest
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-08
<tjaalton> systemd as the default init that is
<tjaalton> it'll get packaged due to udev
<erappleman> imho, systemd's biggest problem is the lack of a fsck that can be canceled
<tjaalton> systemd? you mean btrfs?
<erappleman> no, systemd
<tjaalton> does it even have a working fsck yet..
<tjaalton> ok got it
<RAOF> btrfs?  Yeah.  As long as you're happy with btrfs-progs git.
<erappleman> btrfs has a branch that promises to ruin your fs
<erappleman> but has fsck
<tjaalton> i'd love to see btrfs getting usable, reminds me of advfs on tru64
<tjaalton> some of the features at least, it's even more flexible
<bjsnider> systemd is lennart poettering's replacement for sysv
<bjsnider> it's another of those gnome vs. ubuntu type issues
<tjaalton> erappleman: fyi https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-btrfs-requirements
<RAOF> Man, can we get systemtap in main so that we can enable DTrace support?
<bryce2> any performance impacts?
<RAOF> I don't think so.
<RAOF> fwiw, it's enabled in Fedora
<tjaalton> what, systemtap supports the dtrace api?
<erappleman> when btrfs can handle installing grub to /, i'll be impressed
<RAOF> "Earlier this year, Adam Jackson enabled the dtrace hooks in the Fedora Xorg server package, using the SystemTap static probe support for DTrace probe compatibility. He then noticed a performance drop, which isn't supposed to happen, as DTrace probes are simply noops when not being actively traced, and submitted a fix for it upstream."
<tjaalton> cool
 * RAOF is rebuilding the server right now to see if it's easy to trace what compiz is doing when it hammers the server during startup.
<tjaalton> btw, systemtap in main shouldn't be an issue, especially as it's used more and more in kernel debugging etc
<erappleman> is anyone having problems with unity on i965 with edgers?
<erappleman> i can't get it to load
<erappleman> lemme get a log
<tjaalton> duh, now the plans session conflicts with multiseat
<tjaalton> damn, missed the first 20min of the sru session..
<tjaalton> cnd: missing you on the xorg plans session :)
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: got any info on mesa release that we want? guessing 8.1
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-09
<ptman> hi! I'm having problems with nvidia drivers on lucid
<ptman> it's a newer card, so I had to install nvidia-current from ubuntu-swat-x ppa
<ptman> but nouveau is loading even though it is blacklisted, and so the nvidia binary driver doesn't end up in use
<ptman> jockey reports proprietary, enabled, but not in use
<ptman> btw, has the jockey-name of the driver been renamed?
<ptman> I see some documentation referring to xorg:nvidia_current
<ptman> but on my system it's kmod:nvidia_current
<ptman> ok, I removed nouveau.ko, so it can't get loaded, but still jockey-text reports not in use
<toumbo> Goodmorning people! There are new nvidia drivers that fix some regressions with older cards! http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-295.49-driver-all.html
<toumbo> Is there any possibility to deliver to us this update via ppa?
<tjaalton> toumbo: it's in precise-proposed already
<tjaalton> nvidia-current-updates
<toumbo> tjaalton all I have to do is to install nvidia-current-updates instead of nvidia-current?
<tjaalton> toumbo: ..from the precise-proposed repository
<toumbo> And the ppa should I remove it?
<tjaalton> what ppa?
<tjaalton> you should enable -proposed
<toumbo> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates this
<toumbo> It not yours?
<tjaalton> don't think it matters
<toumbo> it is*
<toumbo> Ok!Thanks tjaalton!I'll try it right away!
<ptman> hmm... I finally got it running by using nvidia-xconfig, shouldn't jockey take care of that?
<mlankhorst> hey
<tjaalton> oy
<tjaalton> yet another 4h night, gonna be an awesome session :)
<tjaalton> RAOF: ! :)
<erappleman> very nice session
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> waiting for the phoronix article.. <bitingnails>
<erappleman> tjaalton, even if we mail him the notes, the guy will still screw it up
<tjaalton> :)
<mlankhorst> :x
<tjaalton> btw, GL_ARB_robustness seems to be implemented in mesa 7.11
<tjaalton> "They don't expect any level of hybrid graphics support for Ubuntu 12.10, but maybe for Ubuntu 13.04. They're not really looking to do any major upstream work, but just waiting for the work being done by David Airlie at Red Hat and others to get their work finished"
<tjaalton> yes, exactly..
<tjaalton> though that was based on the plans session from yesterday
<erappleman> tjaalton, phoronix dude is reading the etherpad as we speak
<erappleman> prepare yourself
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> erappleman: hehe, nice reply to the phoronix thread
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-10
<bryce2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-xorg-lts-backport-2
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> bryce2: the tablet touchscreen bug is fixed, needed an update to libwacom
<bryce2> tjaalton, sweet
<tjaalton> it failed to find a match from the libwacom data, causing it to fall back to generic device default settings
<tjaalton> though now g-s-d crashes
<bryce2> aha
<bryce2> tjaalton, is there some data we could have been collecting that would have made this issue easier to diagnose?
<bryce2> (e.g. that would be worth adding to the apport hook)
<tjaalton> bryce2: not really, since g-s-d doesn't log anything by default
<tjaalton> the debug log I asked for was enough, just didn't notice the fallback bit before
<tjaalton> libwacom assertion fail
<bryce2> huh, someone give michael some prosac
<tjaalton> what a joke..
 * mlankhorst wonders what session you're in
<tjaalton> I'm up in my roon, figuring out this libwacom sillyness..
<tjaalton> room too
<mlankhorst> I mean bryce :)
<tjaalton> oh I thought you in plural :)
<mlankhorst> :-)
<tjaalton> "I can't believe I read this shit."
<tjaalton> forums are fun
<mlankhorst> http://xkcd.com/386/
<tjaalton> yep, classic
<tjaalton> meh, can't figure out how to disable optimizations with dh
<mlankhorst> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt ?
<tjaalton> didn't seem to help
<tjaalton> or it's something else then, but gdb shows variables being optimized out..
<tjaalton> ah, needed to be exported, duh
<EBB> is this nvidia x server help
<bryce2> no
<tjaalton> too slow :)
<bryce2> I just like saying 'no'
<tjaalton> who doesn't!
<bryce2> :-)
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-11
<LLStarks> this is going to be fun.
<LLStarks> going to put a quantal iso on my usb stick. give it 4gb of persistence. and then shove prime kernel and latest woring drvmodelv3 xserver commit on it.
<LLStarks> just on the off chance that the drvmodelv3 intel ddx compiles.
<LLStarks> i imagine this would be easier if i knew how to package and chroot properly
<tjaalton> LLStarks: excellent, please post your findings to ubuntu-x@ as well :)
<dzragon> solution to 120hz was easy, just disabling nvidias "force gpu-scaling" and poff! 120hz
<LLStarks> tjaalton, didn't get very far: http://pastebin.com/9bLJpNSP
<LLStarks> if a prime preview ppa is to be feasible for qq, airlie needs to publish stable commits for every component
<LLStarks> building the kernel and xserver is the best i can do with zero instructions
<tjaalton> LLStarks: thanks, it's a rocky road I bet
<LLStarks> all the patches floating around on the mailing lists and git trees aren't much help. this is going to be test upon landing.
<LLStarks> for the xserver, commit d381abf2655bd6752469567570e0afa572f0f0a7 is stable to build, but the ddx won't build against even with heavy cherry picking. i can't build drvmodelv3 master because airlie keeps breaking randr over and over
<tjaalton> the log looks weird
<tjaalton> the format
<LLStarks> the drv stuff is supposed be the magic that attaches gpus to the screen
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> ok it's not that weird anymore
<LLStarks> just gonna have to sit until he pushes more commits. xserver and the intel ddx are active again after weeks of silence.
<LLStarks> not sure when the 1.13 window is, but he looks determined to make
<LLStarks> it
<tjaalton> i think the merge window closes by midsummer or so
<tjaalton> so maybe six weeks from now
<bryce_> Sarvatt, would you add mlankhorst to xorg-edgers?
<bryce_> Sarvatt, also make me admin of that team too
<RAOF> bryceh: Yo!  Time for mlankhorst's induction?
<RAOF> bryce_: We're in the bar on level 2.
<bryce_> ok.  lemme extracate myself from this session
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-12
<Darxus> Who were the people talking in this vide?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnyxmJz2szQ
<Darxus> And who was it that just said there is no wayland bug tracker?  There is:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?product=Wayland
<Darxus> Ohh, that was from the last UDS.  That makes sense.
<dst> anybody available to help a noob with a display driver issue?
<mlankhorst> morning
 * bryce__ waves
<mlankhorst> already up? what time is your flight
<uxq> Is anyone working on the massive amount of 12.04 bugs with X and NVidia drivers?
<bjsnider> like what, for instance?
<uxq> well, X crashes constantly when you watch a flash based video, locks up and freezes when 3d gaming, etc
<uxq> there are plenty of bug reports filed already
<uxq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/973096 <- thats probably the best description of the problem so far
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Confirmed]
<uxq> or is there anything I can do to help/regress these problems?
<bjsnider> add the x-updates ppa and install the latest blob
<bjsnider> your issues will likely be a thing of the past
<uxq> latest blob?
<uxq> Preparing to replace nvidia-current 295.40-0ubuntu1 (using .../nvidia-current_295.49-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1_amd64.deb)
<uxq> brb
<uxq> so far so good
<uxq> well, there it goes again..  Xorg[1246] general protection ip:7fec2e5340f9 sp:7fff7ad9def0 error:0 in nvidia_drv.so[7fec2e4d2000+6e1000]
<uxq> heh, #ubuntu noobs
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-13
<om26er> how can I set a custom DPI ? not talking about fonts but the actual screen DPI
<om26er> on my current screen it defaults to 96 (typical) but things look quite small 
<mlankhorst> safely made it back home
<tjaalton> my luggage didn't, yay cdg! :)
<jcristau> sorry about cdg
<mlankhorst> aw
<mlankhorst> well in all honesty I made sure nothing important was in my luggage so I would 'only' lose all my clothes
<tjaalton> this time i put my camera there..
<tjaalton> oh well, it should arrive later today
<mlankhorst> as in at your home or as in on next airplane?
<tjaalton> both, i hope :)
<Prf_Jakob> So my Unity sidebar is green whats up with that?
<mlankhorst> .6
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-06
<mlankhorst> g'morning
<penguin42> bug 1080674 is still triggering on current saucy (but seemed ok during the install?); what's the fix here?
<ubottu> bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080674
<mlankhorst> penguin42: use 32-bits pixmaps
<mlankhorst> and dont use cirrus, use hardware modesetting
<mlankhorst> or qxl
<penguin42> mlankhorst: ok but this is the behaviour of a standard install using the default settings in virt-manager
<penguin42> mlankhorst: The default do-nothing case should work, whether that's by changing the default cases or whatever
 * mlankhorst doesn't know what the default case is
<penguin42> mlankhorst: Creating a VM in virt-manager gives you a cirrus video card+vnc, saucy/raring seem to then be using the cirrus X driver
<mlankhorst> penguin42: in that case just fix it in the same way as for mdoesetting
<mlankhorst> -           bppflags = Support24bppFb;
<mlankhorst> +           bppflags = SupportConvert32to24 | Support24bppFb;        
<mlankhorst> something like that
<penguin42> you seem to have marked that a won't-fix
<mlankhorst> because cirrus ddx driver shouldn't be used in raring or saucy
<penguin42> mlankhorst: ok, so how do we make it so that it isn't used - because it still is
<mlankhorst> I'm asking ogasawara in #ubuntu-devel, but I don't expect an answer right away
<mlankhorst> however for raring it's too late, just do a sru if you really want to have the default fixed
<tjaalton> 3.10 got qxl kms
<penguin42> well I'm not too fussed about raring; but it would be nice for things to start working at some point
<mlankhorst> I tested and modesetting was working for me at least
<penguin42> tjaalton: Right if I explicitly select qxl it'll probably work
<mlankhorst> oh right, on cirrus there's too little memory to do 1280xw/e unless you fixup the kernel
<tjaalton> so the default is set in qemu-kvm?
<mlankhorst> hm wait it should be enough, probably
<penguin42> just tested; yeh qxl works
<mlankhorst> qxl is using modesetting
<penguin42> tjaalton: Probably libvirt/virt-manager I'm guessing
<tjaalton> penguin42: oh, indeed
<penguin42> tjaalton: To be fair it's probably a good safe bet, Cirrus works on pretty much every virtual machine, and virt-manager doesn't seem to have an entry for raring in it's 'select guest OS type' - which could be set to qxl as the default
<penguin42> tjaalton: And even if we fix that there are plenty of other vm systems that present a cirrus
<mlankhorst> *grumbls* stupid touch bug
<penguin42> hmm qxl/spice is very weird on it's redraw - dragging a terminal back and forward does very odd things but eventually sorts itself out
<mdeslaur> penguin42: you can use vmvga, that works for me
<mdeslaur> penguin42: qxl still has issues when I tested it recently
<penguin42> mdeslaur: It's working, a bit laggy, and I've just filed bug 1176920 which is just moans in it's log file; but certainly very usable
<ubottu> bug 1176920 in xserver-xorg-video-qxl (Ubuntu) "lots of warnings during run in log file (zero width or height/out of video memory/bad bpp)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176920
<mdeslaur> penguin42: one of the things I remember is that vts are broken with it
<penguin42> mdeslaur: No, vts seem to be working ok
<mdeslaur> hrm
<Dandel> tjaalton, I thought of a reason to force the OpenCL library backport... it's approximately the same reason that the mesa librarys get a semi-permanent backport as libegl1-mesa-dev-lts-quantal and similar.
<Dandel> anyways, without ocl-icd-opencl-dev ( source dep of ocl-icd-libopencl1 ) there is no way to get piglit to build with opencl support without requiring the amd or nvidia binary drivers. ( Since these both have libOpenCL since the icd core is not included in precise )
<mlankhorst> the fact that it's doable, means nothing when nothing in precise cares or depends on it
<Dandel> mlankhorst, some things actually do depend on it, but it winds up specifying nvidia or fglrx drivers as required
<mlankhorst> but the precise packaging simply follows what we put in the releases
<Dandel> then explain the lack of a library to go with opencl-headers.
<Dandel> on all releases it specifies no dependencies, so you wind up with headers but nothing to link against.
<mlankhorst> if saucy or raring has opencl, it might be easier to get it backported, but it's probably easier to not disable opencl
<Dandel> they do.
<Dandel> The specific package is ocl-icd-opencl-dev
<mlankhorst> nothing in mesa is enabled though..
<Dandel> it winds up installing ocl-icd-libopencl1.
<Dandel> right now the galliumcompute is no where near complete. However, portable compute language ( pocl ) provides a cpu based implementation of OpenCL.
<mlankhorst> if you want to request a backport, just request a normal backport to precise-backports first
<mlankhorst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Dandel> ok... although once that is fixed, piglit will see updates to enable OpenCL builds seeing as how if it's enabled now it'll break compile.
<penguin42> curious; i've got raring, running a kvm with spice (running saucy with kvm running cirrus (with caucy) ) and the 2nd level guest is getting the background right - only seen one of the corruptions
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-07
<mlankhorst> g'morning
<RAOF> g'day
<tjaalton> hum, running unigine-heaven on raring totally killed my laptop
<tjaalton> oh, probably oom killer being busy
<tjaalton> damn cryptswap got broken at some point
<tjaalton> uh, now that it runs all I see is the sky and smoke from the chimneys
<tjaalton> and black grass
<tjaalton> and this on sandybridge..
<tjaalton> same after a reboot.. wth?
<tjaalton> anyone else have raring+snb+phoronix-test-suite installed?
<RAOF>  I have two of the... actually, no, *one* of those three :)
<tjaalton> hehe
<jcristau> i have none
 * jcristau wins
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: what do you need exactly? I can get that combination to run, as soon as i figure out PTS
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-09
<tjaalton> testing peter's latest touch branch..
<tjaalton> still fails
<mlankhorst> yeah
<tjaalton> copied tegra for raring on the staging ppa
<tjaalton> duh, tegra depends on video-abi-N
<tjaalton> rebuilding without any abi reverts
<mlankhorst> ;D
<tjaalton> now it hung without any backtrace
<tjaalton> wonder why 1.14 breaks the menus and background
<tjaalton> gnome-terminal doesn't refresh either
<tjaalton> enough of this scheisse, should be off anyway :)
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-12
<tormod_> mlankhorst, I have a saucy debdiff of a cherry-pick for xorg-server in bug 1083032. I would be happy if you could sponsor or bless it.
<ubottu> bug 1083032 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (Ubuntu) "Video driver not working for Savage chipset" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1083032
#ubuntu-x 2014-05-11
<sok> before asking for help... file a bug... but at this stage i'm not sure its my own mistake... how to file a bug for my own retardation...
<sok>  /usr/lib/libGL.so is missing, /usr/lib/nvidia337/libGL.so exists, should i sym link to fix this error or is there something obvious i am missing?
<sok> should i mix ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa with ppa:bumblebee/stable ? i notice xorg-edgers do not update primus or primuslib
#ubuntu-x 2016-05-10
<fish_> hi
<fish_> can anyone tell me if this issue is suppose to be fixed? and maybe in general the best way to verify whether a bug was fixed in a release or not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/883319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883319 in X.Org X server "xrandr --scale restricts area in which mouse moves" [High,Incomplete]
<fish_> ehh.. if it's fixed in xenial
<fish_> i've used aptitude changelog xorg and it's not saying anything about that patch
<tjaalton> xorg is not the package
<fish_> tjaalton: how do I know at which package to look? the issue just talked about xorg-server in general (and there is no xorg-server package)
<tjaalton> xorg-server is the source package
<tjaalton> xserver-xorg-core is the main binary package
<fish_> tjaalton: can I somehow easily see the changelog of a source package? or get changelogs from all binary packages a source package generates?
<fish_> I kinda realize in the last days how little I know about debian/ubuntu packaging.. I use debian and later ubuntu since like 10 years and yet my contributions back are little, compared to other stuff I'm using
<tjaalton> zless /usr/share/doc/$pkg/changelog.Debian.gz
<tjaalton> or apt-get changelog $pkg
<fish_> tjaalton: yes, but for that I need to know first at what package to look
<fish_> I mean, now I know but dropping in here and asking or guess based on the package name probabl'y isn't a good approach. especially given that I found the issue on launchpad already etc
<fish_> can't believe upstream hasn't fixed this.. but it looks yes, this fix is in xenial.. so apparently I have a different issue
<tjaalton> file a new one and upstream too
<fish_> looks like the people on the issue also can't decide whether to open a new issue or reopen this one..
<tjaalton> don't reopen
<fish_> okay, will do that then - although upstream hasn't even fixed the original issue
<tjaalton> it might just be a regression somewhere
<fish_> ok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1580123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1580123 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xrandr --scale (again) confines mouse to native solution" [Undecided,New]
<fish_> ..and added xserver-xorg-core version
<fish_> tjaalton: is there anything more I can do? a obvious thing I would do with other / my own software projects is simply trying to see if the problem persists in older versions but I don't know a easy way to install older xserver-xorg-core versions
<tjaalton> fish_: file it upstream maybe
<tjaalton> bugs.freedesktop.org
<fish_> tjaalton: it still is, they never fixed the original issue it seems
<fish_> but let me verify
<fish_> yes, that's still this issue: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39949 which is still in NEEDINFO
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 39949 in Server/Ext/RandR "RandR scaling doesn't work" [Major,Needinfo]
<fish_> ..for 5 years
<fish_> and why you ask? "Because there are approximately zero active Xorg developers with enough
<fish_> time to keep up on bugzilla."
<fish_> meh :(
<fish_> guess wayland is still no option for multiple monitor setup with scaling etc?
<fish_> I guess the most reasonable workaround for my issues is... to buy a new external display somewhat matching my laptop's resolution
<tjaalton> ah, so the patch never got applied upstream
<tjaalton> and might've been dropped from the package
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: bug 883319 originally had nothing to do with the upstream bug that got added to it
<ubottu> bug 883319 in X.Org X server "xrandr --scale restricts area in which mouse moves" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883319
<tjaalton> mdeslaur: oh?
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: this is the commit that got SRUed https://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=1bf81af4a6be1113bcc3b940ab264d5c9e0f0c5d
<tjaalton> well that's where the hack came from
<mdeslaur> tjaalton: someone added the upstream bug after the fact and piled on a whole bunch of unrelated similar issues to it
<mdeslaur> it's become one of those catch-all bugs :P
<tjaalton> at least there's a new one now
<mdeslaur> yeah
<tjaalton> ok I'll try the newer patch
<fish_> let me know if I should try something. happy to build stuff from source as well if you can point me to the steps so I don't have to google everything together :)
<tjaalton> fish_: well it would be quicker if you could try the patch from https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=94929
<tjaalton> assuming it still applies without too much violence
<tjaalton> but
<tjaalton> 13:57 < ickle> it's been some time since I tried it
<tjaalton> 13:58 < ickle> I don't think it is sufficient (at least for the panning + zoom reverting back to unscaled iirc)
<tjaalton> when I asked chris about it
<fish_> ok let see
<tjaalton> drop it in debian/patches, add to series, it applies fine to the xenial source
<tjaalton> or
<tjaalton> I'll just push it to a ppa
<fish_> even better :)
<tjaalton> fish_: uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ubuntu/test
<tjaalton> but don't run apt upgrade or you'll get git mesa too
<tjaalton> just apt install xserver-xorg-core should be enough
<tjaalton> after enabling the ppa
<tjaalton> and apt update
<tjaalton> will take 30min to build and publish
<fish_> testing now
<fish_> tjaalton: okay, it fixes the problem but it makes xorg segfault after a few seconds
<fish_> tjaalton: https://gist.github.com/discordianfish/e91a463ef66ba9dbb3a86f14fc43c129
<tjaalton> heh, ok
#ubuntu-x 2016-05-12
<mamarley> ricotz: What is our policy on adding patches to support newer kernel versions?  I noticed you patched 364 for 4.6 support on Wily and Xenial.  I have just made a patch for 340.96 and I was wondering which distro versions for which to upload it.
<ricotz> mamarley, I just pushed it to xenial and yakkety which will be the most obvious candidates for users with a recent kernel
<mamarley> OK, I will do the same.
<ricotz> but of course all should get it at some point
<ricotz> please test it before pushing
<mamarley> Of course. :)
<mamarley> (Already done.)
<ricotz> I can test 304 on machine here if needed
<mamarley> Also, when/how does the repository get cleaned up (unsupported old driver versions, unsupported Ubuntu releases, etc)?
<tseliot1> I think you can click on delete packages and do it
<tseliot1> unless you want to mess with transitional packages
<mamarley> I know how to do it, I am just curious about our process for doing it.
<tseliot1> I'm curious too then
<tseliot1> I'll probably have a look at the patches tomorrow, BTW
<mamarley> Feel free to steal my patch from 340 :)
<mamarley> I'm probably not going to get a chance to patch anything else though.
<ricotz> mamarley, I am regularly cleaning things up
<ricotz> so leave that to me
<ricotz> the long-term releases 304, 340 and 361 needs patching ;)
<tseliot1> ok, good
#ubuntu-x 2016-05-13
<ricotz> tseliot, hi
<ricotz> in 364, I think "copy-nvidia-options" should directly access /lib/nvidia-364/modprobe.conf to not depend on postinst while initramfs could be called earlier and will fail if /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf is not available yet
<ricotz> so "copy-nvidia-option" should be generated from a template too
<tseliot> ricotz: "copy-nvidia-options"?
<tseliot> please refresh my memory
<ricotz> tseliot, yes
<ricotz> this initframfs hook copies the mentioned modconf and deference it
<tseliot> oh, right
<ricotz> just saw an installation log where initramfs fails to this file missing
<ricotz> to/due
<ricotz> tseliot, so basically something like https://paste.debian.net/plain/683743
<tseliot> ricotz: so, are you saying that the initramfs can be updated before /etc is available? How?
<ricotz> tseliot, I am saying initramfs can be triggered before /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf is available
<tseliot> oh, that
<ricotz> imagine nvidia and a new kernel being installed in parallel
<tseliot> yes, I get that
<tseliot> so, yes, then it will have to be generated from a template
<ricotz> tseliot, does the diff look sane to you?
<tseliot> ricotz: yes, but I really need to look at it with a fresh pair of eyes. I'm too tired
<tseliot> (before I include it in my git tree, I mean)
<ricotz> alright
#ubuntu-x 2017-05-08
<ricotz> tseliot, hi :), what is up with 375.66? I guess mamarley would like to ask too
<tseliot> ricotz: it's in artful now (and on github)
<dmj_s76> tseliot: Are there plans to backport this to xenial/yakkety/zesty?
<tseliot> I've just replied in the other chatroom
#ubuntu-x 2017-05-09
<ricotz> tjaalton, hi :), could you update vulkan to 1.0.48?
<tjaalton> ricotz: I don't see it tagged upstream
<tjaalton> .46.0 is
<ricotz> hmm, 1.0.48 should be there since April 16th
<tjaalton> there's a branch too for .46 but nothing about .48
<ricotz> https://www.khronos.org/registry/vulkan/specs/1.0/html/vkspec.html
<tjaalton> they clearly suck pushing crap to git :)
<ricotz> I guess simply the tag isn't pushed
<ricotz> https://github.com/KhronosGroup/Vulkan-LoaderAndValidationLayers/commit/10ca75ff2817391b4fdaa4f8633761ead2c8ebe2
<tjaalton> there's no tag for .47 either
<ricotz> :\
<tjaalton> if only there was a way to reach them via irc
<ricotz> tjaalton, #vulkan ?
<tjaalton> hmm right
<ricotz> tjaalton, ##vulkan 
<tjaalton> yep, got forwarded there
<ricotz> that is a weird release strategy
<tjaalton> looks like it's mostly just doc updates anyway
<tjaalton> .46..48
<ricotz> do you like to do .46?
<tjaalton> can do that
<ricotz> thanks
<soee> ricotz: those drivers in ppa work with kernel 4.11 ?
<ricotz> soee, no
<soee> ricotz: ok, thanks :) When do you plan to make it work with 4.11 ? After some point relates of kenrel ?
<ricotz> soee, afaict it is a MODULE_LICENSE problem which seems to be easy to *hack*, but no way for an official solution
<mamarley> soee: You're sleeping on the job again :P http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/118524/en-us
<soee> :O
<ricotz> heh
<soee> indeed i have to send spy to nvidias office to inform me earlier :)
<mamarley> Needless to say, I'm on it.
 * mamarley hopes maybe they added 4.11 support.
<ricotz> mamarley, I wouldn't count on it while 375.66 didn't
<soee> true :|
<ricotz> soee, of course for 375.66 it is a one-line hack
<soee> but always a hack :)
<mamarley> Yeah, I'm running that hack on my own systems right now.  It's a shame I can't redistribute it though.
<soee> i tried without hack and system frerzed in plymouth :D
<mamarley> NVIDIA's download site supports IPv6, nice :)
#ubuntu-x 2017-05-10
<soee> softpedia in their article says that latest nvidia driver supports kernel 4.11
<soee_> mamarley: driver from your ppa http://i.imgur.com/LZS8N3i.png
<mamarley> soee_: In my case, it still seems to require the license hack to build against 4.11.  The actual code changes that were required in 381.09 are no longer necessary though.
<mamarley> ricotz: 381.22 is ready :) https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<soee_> mamarley: i did not test it more with 4.11 yet. Just upgraded from your ppa here where i have latest 4.10 kernel
<ricotz> mamarley, I noticed, a minor bit is the trusty doesn't have xserver-xorg-legacy
<mamarley> ricotz: Oops, OK, I will fix that.
<ricotz> mamarley, and https://paste.debian.net/plain/931752
<ricotz> of course reversed ;)
<mamarley> ricotz: For all of them?
<ricotz> yes
<mamarley> OK, just a sec…
<mamarley> ricotz: Uploaded.
<ricotz> mamarley, thx
#ubuntu-x 2017-05-11
<ricotz> tseliot, btw, https://paste.debian.net/plain/931948
<tseliot> ricotz: yes, I had noticed that, But I really didn't put much thought into it
<tseliot> I'll look into that
<ricotz> tseliot, I see, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2017-05-12
<soee> jh #httpd
<soee> j #httpd
<soee> sorry :|
#ubuntu-x 2018-05-07
<tjaalton> tseliot: there's some race condition bugging nvidia users, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<tseliot> tjaalton: the problem is probably somewhere between Gdm and X11. I doubt that I can find it, as I can't reproduce it. Adding a "sleep 1" will probably do the trick, and I might have gpu-manager generate that on hybrid systems
<tjaalton> alright
#ubuntu-x 2019-05-07
<alkisg> Hi, two schools reported completely corrupted i915 graphics when upgrading from 4.15.0-47-generic to 4.15.0-48-generic:
<alkisg> I told them to try the bionic-hwe kernel (4.18) and it works. Is it a known issue, or should I collect logs/file a bug report?
<alkisg> Screeshot: http://alkisg.mysch.gr/steki/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=7771.0;attach=5029;image
<alkisg> Ah, also it boots with -48 too, but only once; it breaks on reboot; then it works again with cold boot
<alkisg> Xorg.0.log with -48 cold boot: http://alkisg.mysch.gr/steki/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=7771.0;attach=5037
<alkisg> And dmesg: http://alkisg.mysch.gr/steki/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=7771.0;attach=5038
<tjaalton> no idea
<alkisg> Ty tjaalton; will collect more info
<tjaalton> file a bug against the kernel
<alkisg> Thanks
<tjaalton> should be easily bisected
<alkisg> Both are 32bit installations
<alkisg> Will try to reproduce it with a 32bit installation locally
<tjaalton> see bug 1819486
<ubottu> bug 1819486 in linux (Ubuntu) "Crash from :i915 module with 4.15.0-46-generic using multi-display" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819486
<tjaalton> only commit to i915 in -48
<alkisg> ty, reading
#ubuntu-x 2020-05-08
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, please upload the real 440.82 to groovy
<tseliot> ricotz, I'm a little busy with a deadline now, but I can do it next week.
<ricotz> tseliot, ack, too bad it got reverted
